# Natur fitness



## Tibi16 (2008 November 1)

köszöntelek benneteket,jómagam már több mint húsz éve foglalkozom
külömböző sportokkal,súlyzós,gépes edzések,szándékosan nem használom
a gyúrás jelzőt,mert erről márkialakult egy bizonyos közvélemény bizonyos
körökről,tehát natur fitness,nekem annyit jelent természetes uton edzeni
élet formává alakitva.régebben box mára otthoni zsákolás, futás, kerékpározás
télen korcsolyázás,nem túlterhelve az aranyközépúton,nem másoknak megfelelve,önmagam edzése és karbantartása.
aki úgy gondolja ő is hasonlóan teszi,vagy valamit sportol, és ez őt jó érzéssel
tölti el szivesen várom a hozzá szólását


----------



## Éva32 (2008 November 1)

Szia!
Örülök a témának. Mert itt mintha senkit sem érdekelne a sport. Csak a foci (ha Fradiról, vagy más magyar csapatról van szó), esetleg. Próbáltam a fogyókúrás oldalon fűzni a csajokat, hogy sportoljanak, attól fogynak, de nem nagyon érdekelte őket.


----------



## vtbea (2008 November 1)

Éva32 írta:


> Szia!
> Örülök a témának. Mert itt mintha senkit sem érdekelne a sport. Csak a foci (ha Fradiról, vagy más magyar csapatról van szó), esetleg. Próbáltam a fogyókúrás oldalon fűzni a csajokat, hogy sportoljanak, attól fogynak, de nem nagyon érdekelte őket.



Talán, mert nem mondtál vele semmi újat!


----------



## vtbea (2008 November 1)

Tibi16 írta:


> köszöntelek benneteket,jómagam már több mint húsz éve foglalkozom
> külömböző sportokkal,súlyzós,gépes edzések,szándékosan nem használom
> a gyúrás jelzőt,mert erről márkialakult egy bizonyos közvélemény bizonyos
> körökről,tehát natur fitness,nekem annyit jelent természetes uton edzeni
> ...



Szia Tibi! Sajnos nekem egy sérülésem megakadályozta, hogy komolyabban sportoljak, de ettől még megteszem, amit tudok. Mármint, ami fizikailag lehetséges. Pl. biciklizem. A gyermekeimet is mozgásra ösztönzöm. Erdő mellett élünk, így friss levegőn szaladgálhatnak, bicajozhatnak, csúszdázhatnak.


----------



## Tibi16 (2008 November 1)

valoban szeretném ha itt nem a focirol szolna a történet,nyugodtan kérdezzetek ha tudok
válaszolni fogok,fogyás hizás ügyben is vagy bármilyen jellegű kérdés amiben segithetek


----------



## Tibi16 (2008 November 1)

*üdv*



vtbea írta:


> Szia Tibi! Sajnos nekem egy sérülésem megakadályozta, hogy komolyabban sportoljak, de ettől még megteszem, amit tudok. Mármint, ami fizikailag lehetséges. Pl. biciklizem. A gyermekeimet is mozgásra ösztönzöm. Erdő mellett élünk, így friss levegőn szaladgálhatnak, bicajozhatnak, csúszdázhatnak.


ez igy gondolom,tökéletesebb ettől nem is kell,mind a gyerekek,mind a ti szempontotokbol is,nagyon jó.


----------



## Tibi16 (2008 November 1)

Éva32 írta:


> Szia!
> Örülök a témának. Mert itt mintha senkit sem érdekelne a sport. Csak a foci (ha Fradiról, vagy más magyar csapatról van szó), esetleg. Próbáltam a fogyókúrás oldalon fűzni a csajokat, hogy sportoljanak, attól fogynak, de nem nagyon érdekelte őket.


te magad egyébként mit sportolsz?


----------



## Éva32 (2008 November 1)

vtbea írta:


> Talán, mert nem mondtál vele semmi újat!


 
Pedig tudnék. Aki úgy fogyózik, hogy nem sportol mellette, hamar visszahízza. Én legalábbis így tapasztaltam. Amióta heti 3-4-szer járok a fitnessbe, nincs narancsbőröm és a hasamon nem hurkák vannak, hanem "radiátorcsíkok". Szerintem valamit mindenki tud sportolni, csak meg kell találni a megfelelő edzőt és sportot. Kifogásai mindenkinek vannak. Aki túl tud lépni rajtuk, az győzni fog!


----------



## Éva32 (2008 November 1)

Tibi16 írta:


> te magad egyébként mit sportolsz?


Az ún. "feles programokat" szeretem, fél óra spinning, kangoo, vagy aerobic (esetleg fitball) utána súlyzó és comb-fenék-has. Változatos, pörgős és nagyon hatékony. Ráadásul az egész testem átformálta. Igazán kár, hogy most nem lehet strandra menni... Lenne mit mutogatni !


----------



## Tibi16 (2008 November 1)

Éva32 írta:


> Az ún. "feles programokat" szeretem, fél óra spinning, kangoo, vagy aerobic (esetleg fitball) utána súlyzó és comb-fenék-has. Változatos, pörgős és nagyon hatékony. Ráadásul az egész testem átformálta. Igazán kár, hogy most nem lehet strandra menni... Lenne mit mutogatni !


helyes még mondja valaki hogy asport nem ad önbizalmat:-D:-D


----------



## Éva32 (2008 November 1)

Tibi16 írta:


> helyes még mondja valaki hogy asport nem ad önbizalmat:-D:-D


 Rengeteget ad! Mindenkinek ajánlom. És nem csak önbizalmat, hanem jókedvet és optimizmust is.
Visszatérve az eredeti témára, szerintem "porok" és dopping nélkül is szép eredményeket lehet elérni, ha valaki komolyan veszi, amit csinál.


----------



## Dzsingisz (2008 November 1)

nekem igazából kérdésem lenne:
a csuklómat hogyan lehetne edzeni?
Elég vékony testalkatom van, sportolok (fülöp-szigeteki botvívás most 4. éve), és ott elég sokat használjuk. Általában a gyakorlatok rendben is vannak, mindent meg tudok csinálni, de többször is volt problémám a csuklómmal (meghúzódik, és nagyon lassan gyógyul.)
Vettem korábban ilyen powerball-t az egész jó, csak mára kicsit unalmassá vált...
Ti tudtok valami mást / újat ajánlani?


----------



## Tibi16 (2008 November 1)

Dzsingisz írta:


> nekem igazából kérdésem lenne:
> a csuklómat hogyan lehetne edzeni?
> Elég vékony testalkatom van, sportolok (fülöp-szigeteki botvívás most 4. éve), és ott elég sokat használjuk. Általában a gyakorlatok rendben is vannak, mindent meg tudok csinálni, de többször is volt problémám a csuklómmal (meghúzódik, és nagyon lassan gyógyul.)
> Vettem korábban ilyen powerball-t az egész jó, csak mára kicsit unalmassá vált...
> Ti tudtok valami mást / újat ajánlani?


szia két kezes alkar gyakorlat 2 kezes súlyzóval,csuklót alkart is erősiti
ismered? ha nem probáld ki,padon leengeded a csuklódat súlyzoval
és csak csuklóbol felhuzod a suly nagyságát neked kell érezni.


----------



## Dzsingisz (2008 November 1)

szia!

Még nem ismerem, de majd kipróbálom 
Kösz a tippet!

Majd pár nap múlva beszámolok


----------



## vtbea (2008 November 1)

Éva32 írta:


> Pedig tudnék. Aki úgy fogyózik, hogy nem sportol mellette, hamar visszahízza. Én legalábbis így tapasztaltam. Amióta heti 3-4-szer járok a fitnessbe, nincs narancsbőröm és a hasamon nem hurkák vannak, hanem "radiátorcsíkok". Szerintem valamit mindenki tud sportolni, csak meg kell találni a megfelelő edzőt és sportot. Kifogásai mindenkinek vannak. Aki túl tud lépni rajtuk, az győzni fog!



Épp arra utaltam, hogy ezt nélküled is tudták már a fogyisok, és mind mozognak is, akik komolyan gondolják. Sokan, jó eredménnyel fogytak már a segítségükkel. Kb. tízszer próbáltuk a tudtodra adni tegnap is, hogy mi életmódváltásról, nem drasztikus, önsanyargató fogyókúráról beszélünk. 
Elég visszataszító az egyik topik tagjait egy másikban kibeszélni, leszólni, nem gondolod?
Le is zárnám ezzel azt a témát, mert nem akarom tönkretenni Tibi topikját. 
*Tibi! Elnézést ezért a kis közjátékért.*


----------



## Éva32 (2008 November 1)

vtbea írta:


> Épp arra utaltam, hogy ezt nélküled is tudták már a fogyisok, és mind mozognak is, akik komolyan gondolják. Sokan, jó eredménnyel fogytak már a segítségükkel. Kb. tízszer próbáltuk a tudtodra adni tegnap is, hogy mi életmódváltásról, nem drasztikus, önsanyargató fogyókúráról beszélünk.
> Elég visszataszító az egyik topik tagjait egy másikban kibeszélni, leszólni, nem gondolod?
> Le is zárnám ezzel azt a témát, mert nem akarom tönkretenni Tibi topikját.
> *Tibi! Elnézést ezért a kis közjátékért.*


Bocsánatot kérek Vtbea, úgy tűnik, valóban "nem jött le". De nem baj, köszi, hogy türelmesen elmagyaráztad még egyszer. Látszik, hogy a pedagógusok soha nem tudtak rám hatni... 
Bocsánatot kérek Tibi!


----------



## Tibi16 (2008 November 1)

Éva32 írta:


> Rengeteget ad! Mindenkinek ajánlom. És nem csak önbizalmat, hanem jókedvet és optimizmust is.
> Visszatérve az eredeti témára, szerintem "porok" és dopping nélkül is szép eredményeket lehet elérni, ha valaki komolyan veszi, amit csinál.


csatlakozom,nálam ez tapasztalat,örűlök hogy te is igy gondolod


----------



## Tibi16 (2008 November 1)

hát valóban az ilyen irányú kis beszélgetéseteket,vigyétek a tombolóba,köszi


----------



## Éva32 (2008 November 1)

Ha már ott tartunk, hogy a rendszeres fitness életmódot is jelent, kíváncsi vagyok a véleményetekre a következőről: egyesek szerint a sportolás is függőséghez vezethet, hasonlóan a játékszenvedélyhez. Van olyan lány az edzésen, akit leszólt az anyósa, amiért állandóan edzeni jár. Hogy ez már beteges. Tudjuk, milyenek az anyósok, semmi sem tetszik nekik. De tényleg beteges, ha valaki nem tud meglenni sport nélkül?


----------



## Dzsingisz (2008 November 1)

Szerintem ez is pont olyan az életben mint minden más...
Priorizálni kell. Ha valakinek fontos a sport (elöl van a prioritási listáján), akkor többet sportol. Azt hívjuk fanatikusnak / függőnek, akinek legelöl van valami "nem helyénvaló" a listájában.
Legtöbbször a legelső az emberek prioritási listájában a saját boldogulásuk. (Ez az általános).
Vannak emberek, akiknél a családjuk - őket még tiszteljük. (Amikor apuka / anyuka mindent megtesz a gyerekeiért, a család összetartásáért, és ez a legfontosabb).

A mai társadalmi rendszer szerintem ezeket fogadja el úgymond "első" lehetőségként. Aki ezek helyett mást rak be, az függő...


----------



## Tibi16 (2008 November 1)

Éva32 írta:


> Ha már ott tartunk, hogy a rendszeres fitness életmódot is jelent, kíváncsi vagyok a véleményetekre a következőről: egyesek szerint a sportolás is függőséghez vezethet, hasonlóan a játékszenvedélyhez. Van olyan lány az edzésen, akit leszólt az anyósa, amiért állandóan edzeni jár. Hogy ez már beteges. Tudjuk, milyenek az anyósok, semmi sem tetszik nekik. De tényleg beteges, ha valaki nem tud meglenni sport nélkül?


mint mindenben itt is az arany közép a helyes,20 évesen heti 6 edzést tartottam jónak,most 42,a heti 3 jó,az élet vitelt nem is tudnám 6 edzéssel fenn tartani,pihenés szempontjábol is a kevesebb több vagyis jobban rege
nerálodsz:-D


----------



## Éva32 (2008 November 1)

Tibi16 írta:


> mint mindenben itt is az arany közép a helyes,20 évesen heti 6 edzést tartottam jónak,most 42,a heti 3 jó,az élet vitelt nem is tudnám 6 edzéssel fenn tartani,pihenés szempontjábol is a kevesebb több vagyis jobban rege
> nerálodsz:-D


Na jó, ezt értem. De minél öregebb vagy, annál többet akarsz sportolni, hogy még mindig jól nézz ki, nem?


----------



## Tibi16 (2008 November 1)

Éva32 írta:


> Na jó, ezt értem. De minél öregebb vagy, annál többet akarsz sportolni, hogy még mindig jól nézz ki, nem?


nem vagyok öreg nincs teljesitmény kényszerem,nem akarok senkinek meg fel
lelni ha igy tudsz edzeni akkor valoban önmagadért teszed,nem érdekel a más véleménye probáld elsajátitani ezt a nézetet és örök ifjú maradsz nem vagyok több a másik nál de kevesebb sem,tudod pár évvel ezelőtt volt egy koxos
gyerek gyorsan előtünt, azt válaszoltam neki te 3éve még nem edzettél
3évmulva megmár nem fogsz,én 20 éve edzettem,és 20 év mulva is fogok
az idő már engem igazolt ezek a divat emberek hamar eltünnek mert nem a
saját akarat erejükből edzenek,erről szól a natur fitness akarat erő elszántság
kinél meddig tart?az idő megmutatja,szeretettel TIBI


----------



## Santane (2008 November 1)

Kedves Tibor!

Szeretném a véleményedet kérni. 

Egyrészt mi a véleményed a gyógyszerekkel való izomnövelésről+gyúrás, vagy a fogyókúra gyógyszerekkel+testedzés kombinációról?
Ugyanis sokan a gyógyszerezés módját választják, mi meg a fogyókúrás fórumban a természetes, az egészséges életmód kialakítását szorgalmazzuk az elengedhetetlen mozgással kombinálva.
Az általunk hírdetett módszerrel bár hosszabb ideig tart a kilók lemorzsolódása, viszont annál tartósabb az eredmény.
Szerencsére sok követőnk akad és nagyon szép eredményeink vannak.

Másrészt szeretnénk a véleményedet kikérni abban, hogy Te milyen alap edzéstervet ajánlanál fogyókúrázóknak, vagy olyanoknak, akik szeretnék megtartani az elért ideális súlyukat? Az embereket - akik olvasnak bennünket és érdeklődnek a módszereink iránt -úgy 20 évestől 60 évesig, valamint kb. 50 kilóstól a 100 kilósig lehet behatárolni.
Tudom, elég tág a paletta, de végül is egy "általános alapot" szeretnénk ajánlani az embereknek.

Előre is köszönjük a segítségedet!


----------



## Éva32 (2008 November 1)

Tibi16 írta:


> nem vagyok öreg nincs teljesitmény kényszerem,nem akarok senkinek meg fel
> lelni ha igy tudsz edzeni akkor valoban önmagadért teszed,nem érdekel a más véleménye probáld elsajátitani ezt a nézetet és örök ifjú maradsz nem vagyok több a másik nál de kevesebb sem,tudod pár évvel ezelőtt volt egy koxos
> gyerek gyorsan előtünt, azt válaszoltam neki te 3éve még nem edzettél
> 3évmulva megmár nem fogsz,én 20 éve edzettem,és 20 év mulva is fogok
> ...


Bocs, nem úgy gondoltam, hogy Te vagy öreg... hanem általában az emberek idősödését értettem alatta.
Szerintem ha valaki elkezd edzeni és jól érzi magát tőle, "úgy marad". Ez természetes. Én nem tartom függőségnek, bár valójában az. Ha megszoktad, az életed része, nem mondasz le róla. Örülök neki, hogy elkezdtem, mert évekig csak kifogásokat találtam, miért nem érek rá. A pozitív hatásai mellett a társaságot is szeretem, azokat a nőket, akik tényleg tesznek a napi mozgásadagjukért!!! Kipróbálunk minden újat és biztatjuk egymást. Ez sokat jelent.


----------



## Tibi16 (2008 November 1)

szia SANTANE atopic cime is elárulja a véleményemet,itt nincs gyorsabb 
vagy lassabb,mert az elvárásokrol szol,élet forma van amit elkell sajátitani
rendszeressé tenni és hosszú távon biztosan üzemel,általánosan:aki testsuly
akar növelni kevés ismétlés nagy súllyal,aki fogyasztani akar annak sok-sok
ismétlés kis sullyal és valamilyen aerob tevékenység:-D


----------



## Tibi16 (2008 November 1)

Éva32 írta:


> Bocs, nem úgy gondoltam, hogy Te vagy öreg... hanem általában az emberek idősödését értettem alatta.
> Szerintem ha valaki elkezd edzeni és jól érzi magát tőle, "úgy marad". Ez természetes. Én nem tartom függőségnek, bár valójában az. Ha megszoktad, az életed része, nem mondasz le róla. Örülök neki, hogy elkezdtem, mert évekig csak kifogásokat találtam, miért nem érek rá. A pozitív hatásai mellett a társaságot is szeretem, azokat a nőket, akik tényleg tesznek a napi mozgásadagjukért!!! Kipróbálunk minden újat és biztatjuk egymást. Ez sokat jelent.


ez igy kerek


----------



## Santane (2008 November 1)

Tibi16 írta:


> szia SANTANE atopic cime is elárulja a véleményemet,itt nincs gyorsabb
> vagy lassabb,mert az elvárásokrol szol,élet forma van amit elkell sajátitani
> rendszeressé tenni és hosszú távon biztosan üzemel,általánosan:aki testsuly
> akar növelni kevés ismétlés nagy súllyal,aki fogyasztani akar annak sok-sok
> ismétlés kis sullyal és valamilyen aerob tevékenység:-D


 
Köszönöm.


----------



## Tibi16 (2008 November 2)

jó reggelt vas-testvéreim mindenkinek kellemes és pihentető napot kivánok.
bár én ma edzeni fogok,tartsatok velem akinek kedve van hozzá
sziasztok TIBI


----------



## Bonaona (2008 November 2)

SziÓ! Itt is Vok...

Nagyon szeretek sportolni...tornáztam és karatéztam...ami mindig egy belső egyensúlyt hozott létre...szerettem a karate edzéseket...ott teljesen átszellemültem...már gyermekként is...aztán valahogy elmaradt...jöttek a gyerekek...meg minden...néha itthon neki állok ugra-bugrálni...csak úgy mert szeretek...55kg...vagyok...és most fogalmazódott meg bennem...nem kéne hagyni elpunnyadni a testem...és ahogy olvastalak...rám jött...talán a hasam és a fenekemet kellene egy kicsit formálni...ha van valami jó gyakorlatod...szívesen veszem...


----------



## Amigo (2008 November 2)

Éva32 írta:


> Az ún. "feles programokat" szeretem, fél óra spinning, kangoo, vagy aerobic (esetleg fitball) utána súlyzó és comb-fenék-has. Változatos, pörgős és nagyon hatékony. Ráadásul az egész testem átformálta. Igazán kár, hogy most nem lehet strandra menni... Lenne mit mutogatni !


Komolyan mondod?Nekem tetszik.-))))


----------



## Amigo (2008 November 2)

Mi az a radiatorcsik?Sosem hallottam.a radiatort ismerem.Futes,nem?


----------



## Tibi16 (2008 November 2)

Bonaona írta:


> SziÓ! Itt is Vok...
> 
> Nagyon szeretek sportolni...tornáztam és karatéztam...ami mindig egy belső egyensúlyt hozott létre...szerettem a karate edzéseket...ott teljesen átszellemültem...már gyermekként is...aztán valahogy elmaradt...jöttek a gyerekek...meg minden...néha itthon neki állok ugra-bugrálni...csak úgy mert szeretek...55kg...vagyok...és most fogalmazódott meg bennem...nem kéne hagyni elpunnyadni a testem...és ahogy olvastalak...rám jött...talán a hasam és a fenekemet kellene egy kicsit formálni...ha van valami jó gyakorlatod...szívesen veszem...


kitörésnek hivják a gyakorlatot,előre lépsz 1-ik lábaddal lemészfelsőcomb
vizszintesig, majd vissza lépsz,váltott lábakkal,csinálsz4x12 ismétlést
esetleg ha van kézi sulyzod gyakorlat közben mind kétkézbe fogjál
ez kiváloan formálja a combot és afeneket,izomlázra készülj,a has klasszikus
felülés fekve,de alábad,kb 30 fokot formál a levegőben,kezdésnek:4x25
jó edzést kivánok hozzá,örülök hogy kedvet csináltam hozzá:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D


----------



## Tibi16 (2008 November 2)

Amigo írta:


> Mi az a radiatorcsik?Sosem hallottam.a radiatort ismerem.Futes,nem?


a nők irtotnak töle striáknak is hivják a hizástol kitágul a bőr megreped
majd mikor fogynak abőr rugalmatlanul ott marad,
de ezt a témát felejtsük is el,a hölgy tagok nevében:-D


----------



## Amigo (2008 November 2)

Bonaona írta:


> SziÓ! Itt is Vok...
> 
> Nagyon szeretek sportolni...tornáztam és karatéztam...ami mindig egy belső egyensúlyt hozott létre...szerettem a karate edzéseket...ott teljesen átszellemültem...már gyermekként is...aztán valahogy elmaradt...jöttek a gyerekek...meg minden...néha itthon neki állok ugra-bugrálni...csak úgy mert szeretek...55kg...vagyok...és most fogalmazódott meg bennem...nem kéne hagyni elpunnyadni a testem...és ahogy olvastalak...rám jött...talán a hasam és a fenekemet kellene egy kicsit formálni...ha van valami jó gyakorlatod...szívesen veszem...


Te legalabb az igazat irod.Tetszik.


----------



## Tibi16 (2008 November 3)

szia BONA ha úgy érzed sok volt csináld egyenlőre a felét,ez izom sokk volt mert ezt a
gyakorlatot nem szokta az izom komfort állapotban volt de most felébresztetted
mint amit te próbálsz velem tenni lelki alapon,hamar hozzá fogsz szokni és akkor utána
emelünk az ismétlés számon,vagy kombináljuk egy más gyakorlattal.puszi


----------



## Bonaona (2008 November 3)

Na tessék...ébresztő...HAJNALKA...akkor most ne haggyam abba...má lépni is alig tudok...ma rádolgoztam azt hittem jobb lesz...de nem így lett...a gyakorlat marad, csak kevesebbet?...


----------



## Tibi16 (2008 November 3)

igen most bemérjük a kondidat,javaslok nyujtó gyakorlatokat elöbb elmulik az izomláz,de aranyos volt amit irtál


----------



## Bonaona (2008 November 3)

Tibi16 írta:


> igen most bemérjük a kondidat



Ok...holnap kezdem elölről...ma má csak lazulok...kiss


----------



## Tibi16 (2008 November 4)

szia HAJNALKA ha ugy érzed regenerálodtál csináld ugy hétfő kedd,szerda 
pihi,csütörtök péntek.ha nem csak hétfő szerda péntek,vagy ha nem érsz rá 
esetleg csere nap,a hasat csinálhatod mindennap esetleg láb emelésekkel
kombinálva,szép napot kivánok nekedkiss


----------



## Éva32 (2008 November 6)

Kedden, spinningedzés közben majdnem leestem a bringáról, úgy megszédültem és rosszul lettem. Keményen fogyózok az edzés mellett, de arra figyelek, hogy reggel, egy órával edzés előtt egyek szénhidrátot. Még sosem lettem rosszul, de most megijedtem. Azóta nem is mentem edzésre, így viszont lelkiismeretfurdalásom van.


----------



## Tibi16 (2008 November 6)

az nem jó ha furdalásod van,ne akarjál másoknak megfelelni,aranyközép,tudod,edzésben
étkezésben,életvitelben, a szervezet mindig jelez ha túlterhelés van esetedben nincs 
üzemanyag már pedig edzeni csak úgy lehet rendesen ha normálisan táplálkozol,
a vér cukor szinted esett le,egyél rendesen edzzél rendesen van időd,tudod RÓMÁT
sem egy nap alatt épitették fel.szia TIBI


----------



## Tibi16 (2008 November 6)

kisssas írta:


> ss


s mint sport talán ennyit megtehettél volna ,hamár erre jártál pont?


----------



## Tibi16 (2008 November 8)

sziasztok,sok téves nézet van azzal kapcsolatosan,hogy ha valaki elkezd edzeni,vagy súlyzózni azt hiszi vagy esetleg fél tőle hogy nagy vastag izom-
zata lesz megkell hogy nyugtassam,nem kell félni a nagy vastag izomzatot
nem adják olcson,sok nehéz edzés nehéz súllyal,tehát ha valakit esetleg
ez tartana vissza bátran beléphet a sulyzók világába.ez vonatkozik mind-
két nemre egyaránt.hiszen kicsi suly sok ismétlés kiváló formálo minden
alkat számára,akár kicsit izmot akarsz növelni,akár egy vastagabb izom-
zatot akarsz karcsúsitani,átformálni izolálni,mindenkinek vágya szerint
bátran vegye a sulyzokat a kezébe és egy kis aerob gyakorlattal kiegészitve
jo formát érhet el otthon is,ezt azért irom, mert sok szalonban ott vannak
a divat emberek agyon szolizva méregdrága öltözékben,tudom sokakat ez
tart vissza,bár megnyugtatlak benneteket mikor igazi teljesitménnyel találkoznak,hamar rájönnek csak divat bábuk,ez tapasztalat.tehát tedd
meg otthon ugy hogy ezek az emberek utánad forduljanak az utcán.
jó edzést kivánok mindenkinek:-D:-D


----------



## stee (2008 November 8)

De jó kis topik!! Ide még bizts visszajövök!! A yoga és fitness topikban egyszer már sikerült ösztönöznünk egymást a rendszeres mozgásra, tavasszal nekiálltunk egy 90 napos fitnessz-tervnek, azaz midnennap mozogtunk valamit, akár torna, akár csak séta vagy gyalog menni a boltba (egyéb "mozgás" otthon a párunkkal is beleszámított  )
Nekem nagyon jót tett, teljesen átváltozott a testem, és sokkal jobban éreztem magam, mindig vidám voltam stb. Aztán sajna kicsit ellustultam megint, és bár újraindítottuk a 90 napot, de valahogy ostanában mindig kimarad. Nem is érzem olyan jól magam a bőrömben, rosszabbul alszom, többször vagyok ideges.

Talán pont ez a topik adja meg azt a löketet, hogy újra nekiálljak! Úgyhogy Tibi köszi!

A másik topikban az otthoni mozgást is népszerűsítjük, rengeteg fitness videó van fenn, azoknak, akiknek nincs idejük vagy pénzük konditerembe menni, vagy esetleg "szégyelnek bemenni" 

Tibi, majd biztos folyamodom hozzád tanácsért!
Addig is szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## Tibi16 (2008 November 8)

szivesen stee,ha,gondolod amiben tudok segitek,akár másoknak is irjál nyugodtan.


----------



## stee (2008 November 8)

Már meg is jött a kedvem, hogy nekiálljak tornázni  

Magamról annyit, hogy 2 gyermekem van (11 és 3 évesek). Amikor az első fiam 1 1/2 éves volt, akkor kezdtem el tornázni otthon, és kb. 3 hónap alatt nagyon szépen lement minden plusz. A második fiammal már nehezebb volt a helyzet, mert közben eltelt 8 év ;-) Kicsit lustább is voltam, de most tavasszal mikor nekiálltunk a 90 napnak, nagyon szép eredményeket értem el (50kg - eltűnt a narancsbőr - fitt voltam)

Valaki itt írta, hogy a fitness is okozhat függőséget, hát nálam majdnem így volt, mindennap tornáztam, alig vártam, hogy nekiállhassak, mindig arra gondoltam, mikor kezdhetek neki 
Azóta persze csitult a dolog, sajnos túlságosan is! pedig tudnék megint időt szakítani rá, de valahogy a nekiállás nem ment. 

Meg a megtervezés: leginkább hasra és fenékre szeretnék dolgozni, mit javasolsz? Lehet, hogyha valaki "felügyel", akkor nem fogom ellazsálni


----------



## Tibi16 (2008 November 8)

stee milyen jellegű edzésre gondolsz ? aerob sulyzos vagy milyen otthoni edző készleted van?ami alapján össze állithatnánk valamit


----------



## stee (2008 November 8)

Itthoni edzésre gondolok, vannak súlyzóim is, elsősorban olyasmire gondolok, ami a hasat és a feneket formálja. Fogynom nem kell, csak egy kis úszógumit ledolgozni, és izmosítani - újra. Sok fitness videóm van, de nem tudom rávenni magam, hogy betegyek akár egyet is az elmúlt időszakban.
Olvasgatva ezt a topikot nagyon megjött a kedvem, hogy megint nekiálljak mozogni, főleg az tetszett, ahogy Bonaonának adtál tanácsokat!


----------



## Tibi16 (2008 November 8)

szia stee alkalmazhatod amit BONÁNAK irtam,láb fenék formálásnak jó,
hasra 4x25 fel ülés 4x25 lábemelés,ha kitöréseket csinálsz akkor a súlyzók 
kiválasztásakor:4x12 ismétlésre legyél képes akkora sulyt válasszál,
nem kell nagy suly,agyakorlat minősége afontos,aerobban:klasszikus ugrálo
kötél,nem sok gyakorlat ér fel ennek az egyszerű dolognak a hasznával,
lásd boxolokat kiváló kondit hoz és formát,5x100ismétlés,kezdésnek ez bőven
elég,a kulcs a rendszeresség,heti 3-szor,ha már alakul a kondi lesz 4 nap
bővitett programmal,jó edzést.tessék csinálni mert a körmödre nézek 
és nem azt nézem hogy van kifestve:-D


----------



## stee (2008 November 8)

Jelentem 100 hazimon túl vagyok!
Jön a kitörés! (azt a Bíró Ica 2-ben is szerettem, szép combokat és feneket csinál, ezt tanusíthatom!)


----------



## Tibi16 (2008 November 8)

stee írta:


> Jelentem 100 hazimon túl vagyok!
> Jön a kitörés! (azt a Bíró Ica 2-ben is szerettem, szép combokat és feneket csinál, ezt tanusíthatom!)


oké aztán késöbb is ez a szellemiség marad ám,örülök hogy van már tapasztalatod,akkor már csak a kondit kell kb kitapogatni,1-2 hét és kiderül
lehet e fokozni az edzést,vagy hogy milyen lesz a regeneráció,jó edzést és 
jó pihenést kivánok neked.ha valami kérdés? nyugodtan szoljál.szia:-D


----------



## Tibi16 (2008 November 9)

sziasztok,most 1 olyan edzéstervet ajánlok nektek,súlyzokkal,amelyben
az első hónap erősitésről szól,minden gyakorlat 4x4 ismétlést tartalmaz,második hónap:minden gyakorlat 4x10 ismétlést tartalmaz
harmadik hónap,piramis,vagyis1 sor 10 ismétlés,2 sor 8 ism,3 sor 6 ism 4 sor 4 ismétlés,itt már olyan súlyt válassz amivel biztos hogy meg birkozol,a harmadik havi edzésben sorozatról sorozatra több súlyt használj.akit érdekel irjon nyugodtan,gyakorlatra bontott edzéstervet ajánlok neki
a táplálék kiegészitőkkel kapcsolatosan:ha izomtónust,gyors regenerációt akarsz,aminosav tablettákat ajánlanék.
ha komoly izomtömegetpor alapú tömegnövelőket,egyél sok szénhidrátot,de aerob mozgást ez esetben is ajánlanék.
ha egészségesen akarsz fogyni,szárazabbá válni,csirkemell rizzsel,ez biztositja az edzéshez a megfelelő mennyiségű
fehérjét,szénhidrátot,lesz kedved is erönléted is az edzésekhez.semmi képpen nem javaslom az önsanyargató diétákat,
kiéhezel,és többet fogsz vissza hizni mint voltál,csodaszerek nem léteznek,csak kitartás amely idővel meghozza a várt eredményt
tehát ösztönözlek arra amire már régóta vágysz,az erő benned van hozzá,tedd meg a megfelelő lépéseket.
üdv vas testvéreim


----------



## stee (2008 November 9)

Nagyon mókás volt ma ébredés után  Nyújtózkodtam, közben éreztem, hogy izomlázam van a fenekemben. Elkezdtem gondolkodni félálomban, hogy ugyan mitől? Talán táncoltam pénteken? De nem....Mit csinálhattam álmomban....Gondolkodtam, gondolkodtam aztán rájöttem: Jéééééééééééééé, hiszen tegnap tornáztam!!! Hát úgy elkezdtem nevetni, hogy elfelejtettem! Szóval jól kezdődött a napom!

Azért látszik, hogy a nyári jó kondiból még megmaradt alami, mert a hasizmot simán bírtam, a combom sem fáj.

Tibi, köszi a lelkesítést és a feladatokat-gyakorlatokat, végre megint neki tudtam állni! Persze ez az első nap még korántsem siker, mert ilyenkor szoktam abbahagyni....  Ma mi a feladat? Maradjon a tegnapi vagy változtassunk?
Ha tudom, hogy valaki figyel, talán nem lazsálom el   
kiss


----------



## Tibi16 (2008 November 9)

szia ha jó a kondid,csináld meg heti 4-szer,olvastalak a másik topicban,örülök hogy ilyen
jó a hozzá állásod a táplálkozással kapcsolatosan,ugrálo kötél ügyben mi a helyzet?
ha csinálod? nem kell növelni a hasazási gyakorlatokat,kiválóan viszi le a párnákat.
de tényleg jó a hozzá állásod,remélem,2009-ben is kérsz még tőlem tanácsot.
szia TIBI


----------



## stee (2008 November 9)

Sajnos nincs ugrálókötelem  De majd beszerzek egyet...bár helyem is kevés rá, de majd csinálunk )
A hozzáállással kapcsolatban is írtam most a másik topikban, a legrosszabb az volt az elmúlt időszakban, hogy pontosan tudom, hogy a jólétemhez mit kellene tennem, de valahogy le voltam blokkolva...
Szoktam meditálni is régebben (3 hónappal ezelőttig) majdnem mindennap + torna, mozgás, egészséges táplálkozás, és pont ezért volt még duplán rossz, hogy nem tudtam újra egyiknek se nekiállni...Talán majd most. Remélem! Szóljál rám keményen   így talán összekapom magam!
Köszönöm még egyszer a segítséget!


----------



## Tibi16 (2008 November 9)

szia látod megtudod oldani az ugrálókötelet is,és most ugy programozd magad hogy életformává teszed ezt a mozgást és ne időszakokban gondolkodj és ne keress kibúvót,mindig csináld meg az edzést lelkiismeretesen,mert ez hosszú távon közérzetjavitó és magabiztossá is tesz.a meditációrol annyit hogy energiát ad és stressz oldó,nem akarlak rábeszélni,ha szükségét érzed csináld.
lehet hogy úgy érzed segitségre van szükséged de a képeség benned van
hogy a kivánt alkatot elérd,és megtartsd,amikor úgy érzed vagy kérdésed van irjál nyugodtan, válaszolni,vagy segiteni fogok.tehát a pogram neve életforma
szia:-D:-D


----------



## Tibi16 (2008 November 9)

stee.épitsd magadba ezt a megerősitést,edzés előtt közben is gondolhatod:teljes és tökéletes vagyok amilyennek megteremtettek.


----------



## stee (2008 November 9)

Ismerős megerősítés 
Agykontrollt is sikeresen szoktam alkalmazni...itt a hangsúly pont azon van: szoktam, ezt kellene kitörölnöm, és helyette: alkalmazom 
Szóval most majd odafigyelek (megint) erre is!

A meditálással kapcsolatban: nagyon szeretem, nekem nagyon sokat segít, úgyhogy ma este nem hagyom ki!

Túlvagyok ám már a napi tornán, nagyon jól esett, főleg a kitörések a kis izomlázamnak, ahogy bemelegedtek az izmaim, már nem is éreztem szinte! Meg most nem feletkeztem el a nyújtásról sem

Mondtál valami nagyon érdekeset: ne időszakokban gondolkozzak...Lehet, hogy ez volt a probléma korábban, mert mindig határidőt adtam magamnak, amit be is tartottam becsületesen, aztán ellustultam! Ezen kellene változtatnom ezek szerint!


----------



## Tibi16 (2008 November 9)

hát igen ne határidőkben gondolkodjál,mert ezzel belső utasitást adsz magadnak,az edzés
időszak lejárta után,ami tudat alatt igy szol:elértem a célomat lehet,lazitani
a belsőd mindig arra ösztönöz amelyek a meghatározó gondolataid,tehát,jól vigyázz hogy gondolkodsz,ne csak ismerd,alkalmazd
is ezeket az igazságokat,kb:10 éve teremben edzettem,és mikor úgy éreztem képes vagyok gépen 300kg-ot kitolni,nem volt
külső akadálya,bármennyire aggodtak az egészségemért,simán végre hajtottam,mert elmében hittem magamban és biztam.
tehát ne feledd mi a belső program,ennek alapján fogsz erőt és késztetést,érezni magadban.:-D


----------



## Tibi16 (2008 November 10)

egy lényeges dolgot szeretnék közölni:az edzés eredményekben 70 százalék a megfelelő táptálkozáson a megfelelő elme beállitottságon a megfelelő pihenő mennyiségen múlik,és csak 30 százalék mulik az edzésen, te hogy vagy vele?


----------



## stee (2008 November 10)

Napi 8-10 órát alszom, alapvetően jól táplálkozom (mediterrán konyha leginkább, nehéz magyaros ételeket nagyon ritkán eszem, saját magam sütöm a kenyeret, heti max 2x hús, 3x hal/tengeri/, sok zöldség ilyesmik..), inkább többször keveset híve vagyok

a beállítottságon mit értesz? Az edzéssel kapcsolatban vagy általában az élet dolgai?

Na megyek tornázni  A hasizom a kedvencem


----------



## Tibi16 (2008 November 10)

minden téren gondolom,fontos hogy legyél kiegyensúlyozott,ez közérzetben és edzésben
is fontos ,ez 1 alap az életforma elsajátitásához.


----------



## stee (2008 November 11)

Már túl vagyok a hasizmon! a másik topikban megkerestem Neked a Bíró Ica 2 linkeket! Arra még nem vettem erőt magamon, hogy megint nekikezdjek az egyik tornavideómnak, most a "bemelegítési szakaszban" vagyok , az általad összeállított gyakorlatsort csinálom, már 4. napja, ha jól számolom
ha van kedved még fitness videók megtekintéséhez, akkor a P90X Tony Horton-osokat ajánlom, azok szerintem nagyon jók!
Megyek "kitörni"


----------



## Tibi16 (2008 November 11)

oksi,menjél kitörni,remélem sikerül a BIRO i.letöltés,köszi
1pihenő napot holnapra iktassál be,mégha jó a kondid akkor is,a szervezet meg hálálja
egyébként csinálj 1 fényképet magadrol,és 1 hónap mulva is látni fogod a külömbséget,örülök neki hogy jó a lelkesedésed,
tudod mi a cél :jövő nyárra az idézőjeles profik utánad forduljanak,már most azt mondom:ne hidd hogy lehetetlen


----------



## stee (2008 November 11)

Tibi16 írta:


> oksi,menjél kitörni,remélem sikerül a BIRO i.letöltés,köszi
> 1pihenő napot holnapra iktassál be,mégha jó a kondid akkor is,a szervezet meg hálálja
> egyébként csinálj 1 fényképet magadrol,és 1 hónap mulva is látni fogod a külömbséget,örülök neki hogy jó a lelkesedésed,
> tudod mi a cél :jövő nyárra az idézőjeles profik utánad forduljanak,már most azt mondom:ne hidd hogy lehetetlen


Tudom, most nyár előtt is sikerült elérnem a célom, elégedett voltam, kár, hogy egy kicsit elengedtem magam....na így sem olyan vészes, 51 kg vagyok, nem fogyni akarok, csak még jobban formásodni, mint mondjuk nyár előtt voltam, most egypár párnácska visszajöt ide-oda, ezeket szeretném eltűntetni, de leginkább, hogy ne hagyjam abba a mozgást! Hanem hogy pár hónap múlva is mozogjak rendületlenül, és pár év múlva is, ne csak ilyen kampányszerűen törjön rám a "fitness-őrület", hanem őrület nélkül végyjam a mindennapi mozgásra (pihenőnap beiktatásával természetesen ;-) Bár ilyenkor nehéz nem csinálni pár gyakorlatot)
Enyhe kis izomlázam van, vagyis inkább csak érzem megint, hogy "van testem", de újra jól érzem magam a bőrömben, tornázás után "fel vagyok pezsdülve", érzem, hogy jobb a vérkeringésem, kellemesebb a közérzetem, és nincs kedvem a problémákon rágódni, mintha a stresszt kiűnék belőlem! jánlom másnak is nagyon a mindennapos mozgást!
kiss


----------



## Tibi16 (2008 November 11)

mélyre regisztráld ezeket a gondolatokat,amiket most irtál,mondhatnám 1 életre szólóan
az edzés boldogság hormonokat szabadit fel.szia


----------



## Tibi16 (2008 November 12)

szia stee sulyzó készlettel gyakorlat ismerettel hogy állsz?,fekve nyomás,bicepsz állva 
tricepsz lórugás,vállbol nyomás?ismered a gyakorlatokat?végre tudod hajtani otthon őket?
ha igen beiktatunk ilyen jellegüeket is,ha nem bővitjük mással.jó pihenést mára szia.


----------



## stee (2008 November 12)

Igen, ismerem őket (Bíró Ica 2-ben van ilyen is :-D)
Elég gyengék a vállacskáim, fél kilóval is csak szenvedek (vállból nyomás), a bicepszre-triszepszre meg tök könnyen mennek a gyakorlatok, a 2 gyerekkel edzettem eleget ;-) A lórúgást is szeretem! Majd szólj, mikor kezdjem!  
kiss


----------



## Tibi16 (2008 November 12)

szia holnap kezdheted,a vállaidat is erősitsd finoman majd megerősödik,csinálj mindegyikböl 4x12.öt,hogy áll a regeneráció? szia


----------



## stee (2008 November 12)

Tibi16 írta:


> szia holnap kezdheted,a vállaidat is erősitsd finoman majd megerősödik,csinálj mindegyikböl 4x12.öt,hogy áll a regeneráció? szia


4x12??????????? a vállból nyomásból jó ha 1x4-et megtudok   
Sebaj, nekiállok, max. a 1/2 kilós súlyzókkal  Vagy a 400gr-os babkonzervvel 
Amúgy semmi izomláz. Sőt nehéz betartani a pihenőnapot, annyira kívánja a szervezetem a mozgást.
Na de jöjjön akkor egy kis délutáni szieszta valami jó kis brain-sync hanganyaggal (pl slim naturally - vagy ahogy én mondanám: "alakformálás pihenve":mrgreen


----------



## Tibi16 (2008 November 12)

azért kérdezem mert ha kipihened magad akkor éhes leszel az edzésre,ha éhes vagy meg eszed a vasat vagyis szupi az edzés,ha szupi az edzés lesz eredmény,tudod 1 kis phszihologia,ezért is kell néha 1 kis pihenő hogy mindig motivált maradj,hiszen ahogy irtam az edzés nem minden,sok összetevön mulik a hosszutávu eredmény.:-D szia stee


----------



## Tibi16 (2008 November 12)

stee írta:


> 4x12??????????? a vállból nyomásból jó ha 1x4-et megtudok
> Sebaj, nekiállok, max. a 1/2 kilós súlyzókkal  Vagy a 400gr-os babkonzervvel
> Amúgy semmi izomláz. Sőt nehéz betartani a pihenőnapot, annyira kívánja a szervezetem a mozgást.
> Na de jöjjön akkor egy kis délutáni szieszta valami jó kis brain-sync hanganyaggal (pl slim naturally - vagy ahogy én mondanám: "alakformálás pihenve":mrgreen


tényleg ne csinálj semmit ma


----------



## Tibi16 (2008 November 12)

szia stee,aminosav tablettákat szoktál enni?ha asúlyzosba komolyabban belemerülsz
ha gondolod fogyaszthatsz,elöbb regenerál meg izomtonusban is jó,de nem muszály.
csütörtökön viszont full power bodytréning.ugrókötél van már?


----------



## Tibi16 (2008 November 14)

sziasztok,azt tudjátok kik önmagatok formájának változtatásán fáradoztok,hogy bár milyen külső igyekezet kevés a célotok eléréséhez? ha nem társul belső meggyőződéssel!
vagyis ha belül nem érzed magadban hogy képes vagy rá,kevés a külső igyekezet,tehát alakitsátok ki a belső tervet meggyőződéssel,és összhangba kerül a külső tevékenységgel
ha azt érzed belül,akkor valos lesz az igyekezet.jó belső és külső tréninget kivánok nektek


----------



## mirjam77 (2008 November 14)

Tibi16 írta:


> sziasztok,azt tudjátok kik önmagatok formájának változtatásán fáradoztok,hogy bár milyen külső igyekezet kevés a célotok eléréséhez? ha nem társul belső meggyőződéssel!
> vagyis ha belül nem érzed magadban hogy képes vagy rá,kevés a külső igyekezet,tehát alakitsátok ki a belső tervet meggyőződéssel,és összhangba kerül a külső tevékenységgel
> ha azt érzed belül,akkor valos lesz az igyekezet.jó belső és külső tréninget kivánok nektek



ja, azt egyszer olvastam én is, hogy Bruce Lee sem edzőteremben edzett...
minden az agyban dől el....még a test formája is....
ha valaki testet épít, előbb meg kell alkotnia magát gondolatban és azt a képet követni.....

nagyon jó ez a topik, visszaolvastam, jó ötlet volt elindítani...
sajnos a konditerem, ahova évek óta jártam, bezárt...:-( és most csak itton tudok edzeni, ha az annak nevezhető.....:-(


----------



## Tibi16 (2008 November 14)

mirjam77 írta:


> ja, azt egyszer olvastam én is, hogy Bruce Lee sem edzőteremben edzett...
> minden az agyban dől el....még a test formája is....
> ha valaki testet épít, előbb meg kell alkotnia magát gondolatban és azt a képet követni.....
> 
> ...


szia MIRJAM,köszi a véleményedet,jók a gondolataid,csak biztatni tudlak hogy amit megtehetsz mindent tegyél meg otthon,hiszen magadért teszed.jó edzést kivánok neked! és jó estét:-D
milyen edzést szoktál otthon csinálni ?és konkrétan mire edzel?


----------



## Tibi16 (2008 November 14)

sziasztok azért tudom javasolni az otthoni edzéseket,mert kényelmesebb nem vagytok időhöz kötve,emberekhez,gépekhez sulyokhoz,nem vonják el egyéb dolgok az edzésröl a figyelmet,és megfelelő edzés idő után már otthon is lesztek annyira fegyelmezettek hogy elvégzitek az edzéseket ugyan ugy mintha teremben lennétek,hiszen nem másért magatokért teszitek,elsajátitjátok az izom kontrolt,amely elengedhetetlen a sportbeli fejlödésekhez,oda tudtok figyelni testetek minden jelzésére,mikor kiván több edzést ,vagy mikor kell lazábbra venni a dolgokat,ezt hivják ösztönös edzésnek ekkor már nem szorultok senki segitségére,sem ösztönzésben,sem edzéstippekben,de ide azért komoly ut vezet,ösztönözlek benneteket hogy álljatok neki és csináljátok,figyeljetek a testetek minden reakciojára,és minden mozdulatotok a saját javatokat fogja szolgálni,fittek egészségesek,stresszmentesebbek,küllemben jellemben mások lesztek,és nem kellenek az önsanyargató diéták,amelyektől szerintem csak aszott alkatot lehet elérni,és nem tónusos izomzatot.sziasztok vastestvérek


----------



## Tibi16 (2008 November 15)

sziasztok,ma 1 napilapban akadt a kezembe 1 cikk súlyokra cserélte a vodkát ÓZD veterán világbajnoka,hosszu évekig napi másfél liter vodka 2doboz cigaretta volt a napi adagja,9 éve,ujra súlyokra cserélte,idén pedig világbajnok lett SZEPESSY LÁSZLÓ gratulálok neki,a hatalmasteljesitményért,az élet mod váltásért,és azért mert bebizonyitotta hogy soha semmi nem késő, elkezdeni vagy folytatni bármilyen sportot bármelyik életkorban,66 évesen 85kg szakitott 110kg lökött,és kinevette a dopping ellenőröket,3-szor végeztek dopping tesztet rajta,nála ugyan is a hus ételek jelentik a koxot,LACI BÁ fejet hajtok előtted ennek szellemiségében szeretném én is a 66-ik évemet tölteni,erre biztatlak mind nyájatokat,edzzetek becsületesen és tisztán hisz minden magáért beszél az én életemben is,SOHA NEM KÉSŐ,sziasztok vastestvéreim


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2008 November 16)

SZIATibi nagyon jó ez az oldal ÉN is szeretek sportolni. Évekig tornáztam amit mostanában itthon csinálok. sokat bicikliztem és úsztam. amúgy nyitott vagyok mindenre pl. korcsolya tenisz futás. na megyek edzeni. szívesen veszem a segítségedet ha bajban leszek. Szia kiss


----------



## Tibi16 (2008 November 16)

Fortunetta189 írta:


> SZIATibi nagyon jó ez az oldal ÉN is szeretek sportolni. Évekig tornáztam amit mostanában itthon csinálok. sokat bicikliztem és úsztam. amúgy nyitott vagyok mindenre pl. korcsolya tenisz futás. na megyek edzeni. szívesen veszem a segítségedet ha bajban leszek. Szia kiss


szia köszönöm a véleményedet! és jó edzést kivánok nekedkiss
nagyon szivesen segitek neked,hisz te itt a megyébenvagy, és neked a körmödre is tudok nézni hogy lelki ismeretesen végzed e a gyakorlatokat? afutás az nagyon jó edzés,jó formát és jó kondiciót hoz!de hát itt a korcsolya szezon,tehát korira fel mindannyiunknak! nem tudod hétvégén fehérváron hány órátol lehet menni a S.csarnok-ba? kedvet csináltál nekem is a korihoz
puszillak érte! szia TIBI


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2008 November 17)

Szia TIBI nem tudom mikor van nyitva a koripálya de szólok ha nincs edzés a pályán. AZ edzés halad. puszi


----------



## Tibi16 (2008 November 17)

Fortunetta189 írta:


> Szia TIBI nem tudom mikor van nyitva a koripálya de szólok ha nincs edzés a pályán. AZ edzés halad. puszi


szia örülök ha tényleg kitartó vagy,hiszen a tapasztalatom az hogy a legtöbb ember 3 nap alatt akarja megvalósitani azt ami akár évtizedek kitartása,természetesen csalódik,hiszen ilyen rövid idő alatt milyen eredmény születne??????? emberek!!!!!!!! először az akaratotokat kell megacélozni ezt belül tudjátok megtenni!!! vagyis ?? mi a CÉLOM mit akarok ELÉRNI? vaktában nem fog semmi történni!tudjátok mi ad eredményt!kitartás!akaraterő!kitartás!kitartás akaraterő,ugyanis ennélkül semmit sem fogtok elérni!!!!!!!!!csalódtok magatokban kiprobáltok más sportot 1-2 honapig csináljátok megunjátok és csalódva továbbléptek!az igazi sport embert tudjátok miről ismeritek fel? a kitartásáról!!!kivánom hogy értsétek is meg és alkalmazzátok a leirtakat,és nem csak nyafogni kifogást keresni most mért nincs kedvem most rossz az idő,de a hiba a ti készüléketekben van!!!!
állitsátok át ésműködni fog


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2008 November 18)

Szia Tibi igazad van kitartás és elszántság nélkül nem megy sokan egyből várják az eredményt,pedig senkit nem akarok letörni de hosszú évek munkája hozza meg a gyümölcsét. Én kitartó vagyok mert szeretem csinálni. puszi majd még írok.


----------



## Tibi16 (2008 November 18)

Fortunetta189 írta:


> Szia Tibi igazad van kitartás és elszántság nélkül nem megy sokan egyből várják az eredményt,pedig senkit nem akarok letörni de hosszú évek munkája hozza meg a gyümölcsét. Én kitartó vagyok mert szeretem csinálni. puszi majd még írok.


köszönöm FORTUNETTA hogy te is igy vélekedsz,ez sport tapasztalatra vall!puszi neked is !jóedzést kivánok!


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2008 November 18)

SZia Tibi megvolt az edzés nagyon jólesett látom más topicodban is írogatsz az edzéseidről. SZeretném ha adnál tanácsot váll és kar erősítésére formálására. pusszancs kisskiss


----------



## Tibi16 (2008 November 18)

Fortunetta189 írta:


> SZia Tibi megvolt az edzés nagyon jólesett látom más topicodban is írogatsz az edzéseidről. SZeretném ha adnál tanácsot váll és kar erősítésére formálására. pusszancs kisskiss


szia bicepsz gyakorlatot javaslok neked állva 2db 1 kezes súlyzóval 4x12 ism..
váll pedig állva nyomás 4x10,állig húzás 4x10,kezdésnek ez elég heti 3-szor majd késöbb emelünk a gyakorlatokon sziakiss


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2008 November 19)

SZia jók a gyakorlatok amit írtál, tudsz fenékre is hogy feszesebb legyen. TE mit sportolsz? pusszantalak megyek hasazni.kiss


----------



## Tibi16 (2008 November 19)

Fortunetta189 írta:


> SZia jók a gyakorlatok amit írtál, tudsz fenékre is hogy feszesebb legyen. TE mit sportolsz? pusszantalak megyek hasazni.kiss


szia ! mostanában szeretek rövid pörgős gyúró edzéseket,utána boxzsákolás és ugrókötelezés,ez jó aerob is és a kondinak franko, fenékre a kitörés és hasonfekve lábemelés lábsulyokkal magáért beszél!puszillak én is,és jó edzést kivánok!


----------



## mirjam77 (2008 November 20)

Tibi16 írta:


> szia MIRJAM,köszi a véleményedet,jók a gondolataid,csak biztatni tudlak hogy amit megtehetsz mindent tegyél meg otthon,hiszen magadért teszed.jó edzést kivánok neked! és jó estét:-D
> milyen edzést szoktál otthon csinálni ?és konkrétan mire edzel?


most csak DVD-ről szoktam tornázni + bicaj....
amig edzettem, addig testet építettem, formáltam, ehhez nagyon sok segítséget kaptam a testépítő srácoktól a teremből, akár táplálkozással, akár edzéstervvel kapcsolatban...
a napokban kaptam egy örömhírt, december 5-én egy másik helyen nyit a konditerem, állítólag sokkal szebb környezetben, mint, ahol volt....:mrgreen:


----------



## Tibi16 (2008 November 20)

mirjam77 írta:


> most csak DVD-ről szoktam tornázni + bicaj....
> amig edzettem, addig testet építettem, formáltam, ehhez nagyon sok segítséget kaptam a testépítő srácoktól a teremből, akár táplálkozással, akár edzéstervvel kapcsolatban...
> a napokban kaptam egy örömhírt, december 5-én egy másik helyen nyit a konditerem, állítólag sokkal szebb környezetben, mint, ahol volt....:mrgreen:


szia MIRJAM örülök neki ha újra tudsz járni,és rá adásul szebb környezetben,hát jó edzést kivánok a leendő új helyen, de ha olyan jó lesz a terem remélem meg irod!még én is kiprobálom,mert nincs messze,a fehérvári termeket meg már ismerem,jó a változatosság,szia és jó edzést kivánok!


----------



## mirjam77 (2008 November 20)

Tibi16 írta:


> szia MIRJAM örülök neki ha újra tudsz járni,és rá adásul szebb környezetben,hát jó edzést kivánok a leendő új helyen, de ha olyan jó lesz a terem remélem meg irod!még én is kiprobálom,mert nincs messze,a fehérvári termeket meg már ismerem,jó a változatosság,szia és jó edzést kivánok!


köszikiss
a terem az élményfürdőhöz tartozó komplexumban lesz, már rendezik a srácok a termet, cipelik a gépeket...
gyere le, ha tudsz, érdemes megnézni, az egész csodás...


----------



## Tibi16 (2008 November 20)

szia MIRJAM köszi! hát ez tényleg nagyon szép,menni fogok!kiss
MIRJAM! azért a HOKIS SZIVEM Az ALBA-VOLÁNÉ! DE A SZIVEM CSÜCSKÉBEN BENT VANNAK AZ ACÉLBIKÁK IS! DE GONDOLOM TE IS IGY VAGY EZZEL CSAK FORDITVA!


----------



## dreamaya (2008 November 20)

*Drága TibiTrénerBátyó kiss*
*Remélem, elhallatszott Hozzádig a szuszogásom, miután a csikunggolyó helyett ma súlyzót ragadtam *
*A kisfiam időnként kiszólt a fürdőszobából: mi a baj anya...?*
*Á semmi, csak nem tudok felülni...:roll: *
*Remélem, menni fog a buli - bár ma még elég zsengécskén teljesítettem - és avitt helyett én is fitt leszek *
*Köszi a segítséget* kiss


----------



## Tibi16 (2008 November 20)

dreamaya írta:


> *Drága TibiTrénerBátyó kiss*
> *Remélem, elhallatszott Hozzádig a szuszogásom, miután a csikunggolyó helyett ma súlyzót ragadtam *
> *A kisfiam időnként kiszólt a fürdőszobából: mi a baj anya...?*
> *Á semmi, csak nem tudok felülni...:roll: *
> ...


szia! nagyon helyes hogy sulyzot ragadtál,tedd ezt rendszeresen,és majd alakul a kondi! a csikunggolyó sem rossz,de ez egy kicsit másképp fog megdolgozni,hát kellemes izomlázat! és jó pihenést kivánok!kiss


----------



## Tibi16 (2008 November 21)

sziasztok! most 1 olyan tervet hozok, amely nem igényel sulyzót csak fantasztikus akaraterőt és kitartást!
100 ugrókötelezés,egyből utána 25 felülés,és eztösszesen 5 sorozat:500 ugrókötél,5 sor has:125 ism,majd 4x15 fekvőtámasz,4x12 kitörés.heti 3-szor.aki ezt megcsinálja őszintén jelezze mit vesz észre magán 1 hónap mulva!:-D:444:


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2008 November 21)

Szia Tibi tegnap edzettem ami jólesett ma viszont pihenek.Jók a gyakorlatok amiket írtál alkalmazni fogom hogy jól érezzem magam a LÉT-emben. PUSZKA


----------



## Tibi16 (2008 November 21)

Fortunetta189 írta:


> Szia Tibi tegnap edzettem ami jólesett ma viszont pihenek.Jók a gyakorlatok amiket írtál alkalmazni fogom hogy jól érezzem magam a LÉT-emben. PUSZKA


szia jó pihenést kivánok,örülök hogy alkalmazodkiss


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2008 November 23)

SZia Tibi ma megint tornázok igaz kicsit lazábbat de majd kiderül lehet hogy evés közben jön meg az étvágy. Hát a többiek hol vannak? remélem nem múlt el a kezdeti fellángolás és mozognak egy kicsit. ÉBRESZTŐ! puszikakiss


----------



## Tibi16 (2008 November 23)

Fortunetta189 írta:


> SZia Tibi ma megint tornázok igaz kicsit lazábbat de majd kiderül lehet hogy evés közben jön meg az étvágy. Hát a többiek hol vannak? remélem nem múlt el a kezdeti fellángolás és mozognak egy kicsit. ÉBRESZTŐ! puszikakiss


sziaFORTUNETTA!hát most magamra ismertem szavaidban!ez igazán tetszik, ez kitartásra utal!ha egykét napig nem edzem szinte harapom a vasat!igazad van evés közben jön meg az étvágy!hát mindenkinek ezt a szemléletet ajánlom,ha igazán kitartó akar lenni és életformává tenni a rendszeres mozgás bármely formájátkiss


----------



## kentera (2008 November 23)

Ez jóóó.. ezt szeretem csinániiii


----------



## Tibi16 (2008 November 24)

sziasztok vastestvéreim! most azzal kezdjük a hetet,hogy tudatositjuk magunkban! kedves ismerősöm szavával élve ön-mag-unkban!! hogy betartjuk a rendszeres edzéseket,és elfelejtjük a valamire hivatkozásokat, hogy most miért nincs kedvem edzeni?! tehát tudatosan rendszeressé tesszük magunkban a rendszeres mozgást!mélyebb jelentősége van mint gondolnátok!és megfog születni bennetek az akarat erő! amivel eléritek a reálisan kitűzött céljaitokat. de ha ez még nem elég olvasd el az aláirásomat,és már kezdődhet is az edzés! 
sziasztok izomlázban kellemes hetet kivánok mindannyiótoknak!


----------



## Tibi16 (2008 November 26)

szia DYTE bármelyik aerob tevékenység csakra szellőztető tulajdonságú,még az egyszerű futás is,mert energia keringető hatása van,de bár melyik táncos aerobicos mozgás megfelelő a célodnak,szia TIBI


----------



## Dyte (2008 November 26)

Szia Tibi! 
Tudom, hogy mindenféle sport jó, de arra gondoltam hátha van valamilyen speciálisan kifejlesztett, direkt a csakrákra irányuló gyakorlatsor. :ugras:


----------



## Lady Freya (2008 November 26)

Dyte írta:


> Szia Tibi!
> Tudom, hogy mindenféle sport jó, de arra gondoltam hátha van valamilyen speciálisan kifejlesztett, direkt a csakrákra irányuló gyakorlatsor. :ugras:



Ha nem tébedek, az öt tibeti jógagyakorlat lenne az...


----------



## Dyte (2008 November 27)

Lady Freya írta:


> Ha nem tébedek, az öt tibeti jógagyakorlat lenne az...


Akkor jó, mert azt már régóta csinálom.


----------



## Tibi16 (2008 November 29)

sziasztok ! most az aerob mozgás fiusabbik változatát ajánlanám figyelmetekbe! aki rendelkezik otthon box zsákkal és haspaddal és ugrálókötéllel,de eddig az akarat erő hiányzott hozzá hát most FULL START!6x2perc zsákolás 1 perc pihenővel közte,akinek nincs zsákja tükör elött árnyékolás! 4x200 ugró kötél pihenőkben hasazás padon vagy hasprés szőnyegen!4x50,lányok! akinek kedve van nyugodtan csinálja bizton állitom hatásosabb mint egy aerobic óra! heti 3 edzés felirva mint doctor BUBÓ!


----------



## gyurmika (2008 December 1)

Szia tibi.Örülök a "megszállotságodnak"Én is ilyen vagyok.lassan 20 éve.van ebben valami..ha az meber elkezdi egyszerűen kizárt hogy abbahadja.persze ha jól csinálja...és nem hülye és nem csak egy gyúrós akar lenni.sokan vannak akik csak beszurnak ezt azt pillanatok alatt felhíznak aztán meg néhány hónap után mondván már jól néznek ki...jól összezuhannak.kipisilik az izmokat hehe...ha gondolod dumáljunk.épp készül egy honlap amit én csinálok nézd meg kérlek:www.hate.eoldal.hu
szia:jani


----------



## gyurmika (2008 December 1)

én is épp ebben vagyok...aerob ezerrel.de a kardió nagyon komolya dolog.diéta kardió...és sújzó.most adtam le 5 kg zsírt..nem volt könnyű de így már csak 90 kg vagyok és az szálkás.magyarul izom nem nagy zsírpaca..jó lenne most egy kis meleg..de nyárra valahogy mindig elhízook..nem is tudom miért..te??


----------



## Tibi16 (2008 December 1)

gyurmika írta:


> én is épp ebben vagyok...aerob ezerrel.de a kardió nagyon komolya dolog.diéta kardió...és sújzó.most adtam le 5 kg zsírt..nem volt könnyű de így már csak 90 kg vagyok és az szálkás.magyarul izom nem nagy zsírpaca..jó lenne most egy kis meleg..de nyárra valahogy mindig elhízook..nem is tudom miért..te??


szia gyurmika! örülök hogy te is igy gondolod,és az hogy 20 éve csinálod,az magáért beszél,hisz mindketten tudjuk hogy nem divatból csináljuk,hanem életforma szerűen.de egyébként aki nem igy csinálja az ki is hullik hamar,hiszen önmaga mutogatoként divatbol edzeget,másoknak imponálva,és ez nem tartos motiváció.most otthon edzem,megvan minden ami szükséges az edzéseimhez,ez nekem azért jobb mert nem kell teremben várogatnom hogy melyik gépre mikor kerülök rá,de ha teremben edzettem azt vérkeményen tettem,de ezt te is tudod milyen,hisz régóta velem együtt öregmotorosként teszed,a testsúly dolog az olyan hogy állandóan folyamatosan nem tudsz,mindig topp formát biztositani,mindenkinél vannak élesebb időszakok,és vannak vastagabb formák,most tudatilag karbantartási szintre vagyok berendezkedve,de önmagamat ismerve,ami érik bennem,tényleg zajlik a belsőmben,ha beérik nem csak karban tartási szinten fogok edzeni,hanem 42 évesen is kihozom magamból a legjobb formát,de ehhez akárcsak neked is rengeteg aerobic,mozgás lényeges,de még fiatalabban,az erönlét és izom nagyságot tartottam fontosnak,most úgy gondolom mint te,kisebb de minőségi izomzat legyen!jó edzést és jó szálkásodást kivánok neked! örülök hogy irtál gyere máskor is !


----------



## gyurmika (2008 December 3)

szisztok.


----------



## Tibi16 (2008 December 5)

sziasztok! a meleggel a szálkásitással kapcsolatosan,azt szeretném mondani,hogy minden tevékenységet,jól beöltözve termóba tegyetek, ha szálkásitani fogyasztani akartok,mert az izmok melegen tartva úgy működnek mint a kemence!!edzés után is legalább 20 percig maradjon rajtatok a termó,mert ha lassan fokozatosan hülnek le az izmok,az tényleg úgy működik mint a kemence,égeti a zsirt!!!és csak utána fürödjetek le,amikor lehültetek mert igy nem veszitetek az edzés hatékonyságából!persze ha van rá időtök,de erre azt mondom ,igy kell időziteni!!://:


----------



## Tibi16 (2008 December 15)

sziasztok! most tömegnövelő edzési javaslatokat teszek! minden izomcsoportra 2 tipusu gyakorlatot javasolok,és minden sorozat 4x4 max ismétlésből álljon 3 hétig,a 4-ik héten 3 sorozat 4x4 ism..,a4-ik sorozat 4x6 ismétlésből álljon,minden gyakorlatból!használhattok tömeg növelő porokat kreatinnal,glutaminnal kiegészitve,de ha nem rajongsz a porokért,aminosav tablettákat,és KREATIN RÁGÓTABLETTÁT JAVASOLOK.MINDENKÉPPEN HASZNÁLJATOK KIEGÉSZITŐKET A REGENERÁCIÓ ÉRDEKÉBEN IS, ÉS A NÖVEKEDÉS ÉRDEKÉBEN IS!3 HÓNAPIG JAVASLOM EZT A TIPUSU EDZÉST MAX UTÁNA MINIMUM 1 HÉT TELJES KIHAGYÁS!!ÉS CSAK UTÁNA SZÁLKÁSITÁS! JÓ EDZÉST KIVÁNOK!


----------



## Tibi16 (2008 December 21)

sziasztok vastestvérek!kellemes hétvégét és ünnepeket kivánok mindannyiótoknak! pihenjetek, és erönlétben megujjulva,kezdjétek,de inkább folytassátok az edzéseket,erőt egészséget fittséget és kitartást kivánok nektek!++++++:222::..:


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2008 December 29)

Szia Tibi hogy teltek az ünnepek? Egy kis kihagyással de most megint edzek A koripálya már biztos üzemel gyere kicsit csúszkálni,tudod a karácsonyi bejglit le kell mozogni na pusza később jelentkezemkiss


----------



## Tibi16 (2008 December 29)

Fortunetta189 írta:


> Szia Tibi hogy teltek az ünnepek? Egy kis kihagyással de most megint edzek A koripálya már biztos üzemel gyere kicsit csúszkálni,tudod a karácsonyi bejglit le kell mozogni na pusza később jelentkezemkiss


szia az ünnepek jól teltek,de igazad van a karácsonyi beiglivel kapcsolatosan edzeni kell ezerrel,és neked, és MÁSOKNAK IS EZT AJÁNLOM! EDZÉSSEL ZÁRNI AZ ÉVET, ÉS NYITNI IS, ÉS NEM LESZ GOND A FOLYTATÁS!+++kiss


----------



## gabilaci (2008 December 29)

a profiknak idézném a kérdést, hogy hallott e valaki a hydroxycut-ról és mit tudtok róla, mennyire okés a dolog?

3 4szer eljárok hetente gyúrni, azt mondám inkább a kardio mint a súlyok, de mindkettőt űzöm amennyire lehet.nem szedek semmit,ezt is csak valaki ajánlotta mint zsirégetőt, a mindenkinél problémás hasi tájékra.

érdemes?


----------



## Tibi16 (2008 December 30)

gabilaci írta:


> a profiknak idézném a kérdést, hogy hallott e valaki a hydroxycut-ról és mit tudtok róla, mennyire okés a dolog?
> 
> 3 4szer eljárok hetente gyúrni, azt mondám inkább a kardio mint a súlyok, de mindkettőt űzöm amennyire lehet.nem szedek semmit,ezt is csak valaki ajánlotta mint zsirégetőt, a mindenkinél problémás hasi tájékra.
> 
> érdemes?


szia! konkrétan nem ismerem ezt a zsir égetőt,de mint a zsirégetők nagy többsége csekély mértékben befolyásolják az anyag cserét,ezért javaslom az általad kedvelt kardiót,jól beöltözve,naturálisan eredményt hoz annélkül hogy bármiféleképp is megzavarná a hormonháztartásodat,ezek a zsirégető szerek mint az amerikai ripped full társai is, egy dolgot biztosan fogyasztanak és az a pénztárcád!!de a döntés az mindig egyéni!jó edzést kivánok neked!


----------



## Tibi16 (2008 December 30)

gabilaci írta:


> a profiknak idézném a kérdést, hogy hallott e valaki a hydroxycut-ról és mit tudtok róla, mennyire okés a dolog?
> 
> 3 4szer eljárok hetente gyúrni, azt mondám inkább a kardio mint a súlyok, de mindkettőt űzöm amennyire lehet.nem szedek semmit,ezt is csak valaki ajánlotta mint zsirégetőt, a mindenkinél problémás hasi tájékra.
> 
> érdemes?


szia! a profikhoz intézett kérdésedre válasz!ha profit kérdezel tiszta választ nem tudsz kapni, ebben biztos lehetsz! sok rizsa szöveg mellett mind anabolikus szteroidokat szed!valahogy úgy mint a pap mikor vizet prédikál és bort iszik! ajánlanak mindenféle anyagokat,olyan cimszó alatt hogy nem lesz tőle bajod,de ezek mind hormonszint növelő anyagok amik nagyobbakká és szárazabbá teszik az izomzatot,de hosszú távon nincsenek csodaszerek!nagyon kevés az az ember aki tisztán edz,mert ez igazi akarat erőt és kitartást igényel!mellesleg sokkal szebb egy természetesen kisportolt test, mint egy anabolikus remekmű!javaslom továbbra se szedj semmit!ez a szteroidos dolog, és a drogokkal történő edzés az utobbi 40 év divatja ami közel sem egészséges,bármit is sugalljon a látszat!ez olyan mint nőknél a szilokon mell annyira szabályos hogy attól nem szép! ebben is a természetes az igazi! tehát hajrá mindenben a természetesség!+++


----------



## ferenc56 (2008 December 30)

*Hozzászólás*

Nagyon részletesen irtok zsirégetésről,de vajon próbáltátok e valaha,vagy csak simán elképzelünk valamit?


----------



## Tibi16 (2008 December 30)

ferenc56 írta:


> Nagyon részletesen irtok zsirégetésről,de vajon próbáltátok e valaha,vagy csak simán elképzelünk valamit?


kedves FERENC!nem képzelni szoktam hanem én magam sportolok már több mint húsz éve,neked is legalább ekkora kitartást kivánok!! és nem csak elképzelési szinten marad a dolog a sportban a vizualizáció egy dolog!ha nem csinálod vizualizálhatsz bármeddig!!az olyan lesz mint ha rendszeresen nézegetsz egy jó nőt az újságban,attól az még nem lesz a tiéd!egyébként elvem az arany középút mindenben, a sportban és a magánéletben is, semmit nem kell tulzásba vinni,csak élvezni kell!!!!!!!nem kell más elvárásainak megfelelni, csak a MAGAMÉNAK!+++


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2008 December 30)

Egyetértek,főleg a két utolsó mondattal Amúgy feszes fenekekkel:butt: és dagadó izmokkal teli Boldog és izomlázas Új évet kívánok Nekedkiss és Mindenkinek. kiss


----------



## Tibi16 (2008 December 30)

Fortunetta189 írta:


> Egyetértek,főleg a két utolsó mondattal Amúgy feszes fenekekkel:butt: és dagadó izmokkal teli Boldog és izomlázas Új évet kívánok Nekedkiss és Mindenkinek. kiss


szia FORTUNETTA! köszönöm az újévi jó kívánságokat! neked is kitartásokban erönlétben izomlázban gazdag újévet kivánok! és mindent ami pozitivan gazdagitja az életedet!kiss:0::4::777:


----------



## Tibi16 (2008 December 30)

mindenkinek sikerekben gazdag újévet! kitartást, és jó kondícót kivánok,hogy elérje a vágyott formáját!vagy éppen megtartsa azt!! üdv vastestvérek!:4::222:


----------



## linda23 (2008 December 30)

sziasztok!én még nem tölthetek le semmi, pedig nagyon szuper dolgok vannak itt, és sok jó hozzászólás is 
azért addig is BUÉK mindenkinek!!


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2008 December 30)

linda23 írta:


> sziasztok!én még nem tölthetek le semmi, pedig nagyon szuper dolgok vannak itt, és sok jó hozzászólás is
> azért addig is BUÉK mindenkinek!!


Neked is linda várunk szeretettel


----------



## gabilaci (2008 December 30)

kösz a megfejtést Tibi16  lehet hogy akkor mégsem próbálom ki, tiszta kiváncsiságból kérdeztem

mivel nem sokat értek hozzá csak szeretek eljárni kicsikét izzadni, gondoltam esetleg megkérdek valakit ezekről a zsirégetőkről:mrgreen:


----------



## Tibi16 (2008 December 31)

gabilaci írta:


> kösz a megfejtést Tibi16  lehet hogy akkor mégsem próbálom ki, tiszta kiváncsiságból kérdeztem
> 
> mivel nem sokat értek hozzá csak szeretek eljárni kicsikét izzadni, gondoltam esetleg megkérdek valakit ezekről a zsirégetőkről:mrgreen:


szia! szivesen! javaslom maradj meg mindig a természetes edzésnél! az magáért beszél,mindig tiszta és egészséges maradsz!és tartós marad az izomzatod és a kondiciód is !+++soha ne befolyásoljon a látvány hogy mekkora izomzata van ennek vagy annak,vagy éppen milyen száraz az izomzata,ez lehet ritkán genetika is, de általában a szintetikus dolgoktol van!!fogadd el magad olyannak, amit önmagadtól elérsz,hisz azt te valósitottad meg!ettől nő a derű is benned,és tartósan sportos maradsz!sok jó egészséges és tiszta edzést!és sportosan boldog új évet kivánok neked!:4::4:


----------



## ferenc56 (2008 December 31)

*Hozzászólás*

Azért egy húsz éve sportoló még mindig sok zsirt éget,ott talán mással kellene próbálkozni. Én igaz 56.-vagyok,és a felesleg ha lenne,az elraktározva jelenne meg ahol kell.Rendelkezem a hozzávalóval,és kizárólag egészséges amit én fogyasztok és még jóízű is. Na nem reklám,de tényleg,húszévi önmegtartóztatás,és még mindig égetünk!Na ne már.


----------



## Tibi16 (2008 December 31)

ferenc56 írta:


> Azért egy húsz éve sportoló még mindig sok zsirt éget,ott talán mással kellene próbálkozni. Én igaz 56.-vagyok,és a felesleg ha lenne,az elraktározva jelenne meg ahol kell.Rendelkezem a hozzávalóval,és kizárólag egészséges amit én fogyasztok és még jóízű is. Na nem reklám,de tényleg,húszévi önmegtartóztatás,és még mindig égetünk!Na ne már.


kedves FERENC! soha sehol nem irtam hogy önmegtartóztatást tartok a táplálkozás terén, és nem is fogok tartani,ami izlik mindig elfogyasztom soha nem tartok önsanyargató diétákat egyszerűen szeretek sportolni ez nálam életforma,ha a topic kezdést elolvastad volna ezt tudnád is mint ahogy az önsanyargatásról sem eset szó sehol sem,csak tudod ha nem mozogsz nem sportolsz lelassul az anyagcsere, és nem olyan jó a közérzet,mint mozgással energetizálva,mint irtam nálam az aranyközépút a lényeg és nem a tulzásba vitt sport,vagy henyélés,ha fáradt vagyok pihenek,ha energizált edzem,és ezt javaslom mindenkinek,mivel a test mindig üzen mire van szüksége,és ez mindenre igaz!!de erre aki esetleg 2 hónapja edz az még nem képes.évek kellenek hogy az ösztönös edzés elvet elsajátitsa valaki,és megtanuljon igényei szerint edzeni.SOHA NEM KÉNYSZERÍTEK MAGAMRA SEMMIT!mindenkinek kivánom tudjon ilyen szabadon élni és edzeni!!++


----------



## dreamaya (2008 December 31)

*:11:BUÉK:11:*
Csatolás megtekintése 227364
Csatolás megtekintése 227365​


----------



## Honika (2009 Január 1)

mozgási lehetőségekben és sikerekben gazdag új esztendőt mindenkinek!!!!!


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Január 2)

sziasztok!kezdjük ma az újévet finom felvezető edzéssel,mindegy milyen mozgás, csak hangolódjunk rá már most az év elején!+++


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Január 2)

sziasztok! betartottam a szavamat!edzettem egyjót,remélem ti is!boxzsákoltam egyjót,hasaztam,elmentem bringáztam egy nagyot,nagyon jól esett az idei első edzésem,remélem a többi is ilyen jó hangulatban fog telni!ti hogyan kezdtétek az évet?milyen volt az idei első edzésetek:?:++:ugras:


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2009 Január 3)

Szia Tibikiss nekem is remekül indult az évem már 3 napi edzésem volt ebben az évben és ezt szeretném tartani is,persze módjával. Volt minden kar comb fenék hasizom egy kis aerob mert én fogyni nem akarok 50kg vagyok néha kevesebb inkább formálás céljából meg persze azért mert szeretek mozogni. Bicikliztem a természetben most a korizás gondolatával barátkozom. Puszi Tibikiss


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Január 3)

Fortunetta189 írta:


> Szia Tibikiss nekem is remekül indult az évem már 3 napi edzésem volt ebben az évben és ezt szeretném tartani is,persze módjával. Volt minden kar comb fenék hasizom egy kis aerob mert én fogyni nem akarok 50kg vagyok néha kevesebb inkább formálás céljából meg persze azért mert szeretek mozogni. Bicikliztem a természetben most a korizás gondolatával barátkozom. Puszi Tibikiss


szia FORTUNETTA! örülök neki hogy ilyen rendszeresen edző,életforma szerűen sportoló vagy,korizás az jó,szerintem holnap biztos lesz korizás is,mert már én is nagyon szeretnék korizni,főleg a szabadban tökjó korizni.puszi neked, és még sok jó hangulatú edzést kivánok!kiss
ma egy nagyot bringáztam kint a levegőn, nagyon jól esett,utána otthon hasaztam,és mára ennyi.


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2009 Január 4)

Szia Tibi volt ma is edzés? Itt a közelben van egy tó ott koriztam egy kicsit még nem biztonságos a jég talán a hétvégére,próbának jó volt. majd holnap lesz erőnléti edzés ma pihi:..::ugras: puszi kiss


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Január 4)

Fortunetta189 írta:


> Szia Tibi volt ma is edzés? Itt a közelben van egy tó ott koriztam egy kicsit még nem biztonságos a jég talán a hétvégére,próbának jó volt. majd holnap lesz erőnléti edzés ma pihi:..::ugras: puszi kiss


szia FORTUNETTA! ma volt egy kis korizás is,de igazad van mert a jég még nem biztonságos! tavon koriztam és egy kis idő után elkezdett recsegni ropogni a jég megrepedt és tűztem is ki gyorsan.amugy nagyon szeretek kint tavon korcsolyázni,de hadd hizzon még a jég.délután hivtak jéghokizni ugyanerre a tóra de inkább kihagytam,fő a biztonság!inkább bicikliztem egy jót és hasaztam,de nagyon jól esett.sziakiss:..:


----------



## Sifony (2009 Január 5)

Tibi16 írta:


> valoban szeretném ha itt nem a focirol szolna a történet,nyugodtan kérdezzetek ha tudok
> válaszolni fogok,fogyás hizás ügyben is vagy bármilyen jellegű kérdés amiben segithetek


hogyan tudok szálkásítani súlyzos edzéssel??
Kérlek küldj már egy teljes heti edzéstervet erre az e-mail címre : [email protected]
Előre is köszönöm!!
Üdv: Sifony


----------



## Sifony (2009 Január 5)

Hogyan tudok szálkásítani súlyzos edzésekkel vagy zsírt égetni ???
Kérlek küldj már egy heti edzéstervet nekem !!!
Mert naon sok minden kiprobaltam mar de nem jött be!!!
Remélem te tudsz segíteni !!!
Az edzéstervet erre az e-mail címer várom: [email protected]


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Január 6)

Sifony írta:


> Hogyan tudok szálkásítani súlyzos edzésekkel vagy zsírt égetni ???
> Kérlek küldj már egy heti edzéstervet nekem !!!
> Mert naon sok minden kiprobaltam mar de nem jött be!!!
> Remélem te tudsz segíteni !!!
> Az edzéstervet erre az e-mail címer várom: [email protected]


csak tippeket tudok adni neked, segiteni neked kell magadon a kitartásoddal!!de azt azért tudd egy szálkásitó edzés sokkal keményebb mint a tőmegnövelés!hiába kisebb súlyokkal kell edzeni,itt dől el mennyire vagy kitartó,ha mondjuk a 10.-ik sorozatot csinálod a 14.ik ismétléssel a második hónap vége felé enyhe diétával,amikor már esetleg ingerültebb vagy,a táplálék módositás miatt,mert a szálkásitás erről szól!sok sikert hozzá! privátban küldtem az instrukciót!


----------



## exdorka (2009 Január 6)

Segítsetek!Szobakerékpárt akarok vásárolni,és azt szeretném tudni,hogy valakinek van evvel kapcsolatos élménye?Úgy tudom,ez meg a spinning a legjobb kardiosport.Szóval azokon a problémás területeken hat,ami szerintem minden nő problémája.Fenék,comb.Ha tud valaki infóval szolgálni,saját élményekkel,akkor írjatok.Pusz


----------



## exdorka (2009 Január 6)

És a kajálást mellette hogy kell végezni?Este 6 után már nem kajálni semmit?Irjatok!


----------



## exdorka (2009 Január 6)

Én szeretnék egy szobabicajt vásárolni.Otthoni edzés céljából.Szeretném,ha írnátok,van-e ezzel kapcsolatos élményetek!?A kajálást mellette hogy kell végezni?


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Január 6)

exdorka írta:


> Segítsetek!Szobakerékpárt akarok vásárolni,és azt szeretném tudni,hogy valakinek van evvel kapcsolatos élménye?Úgy tudom,ez meg a spinning a legjobb kardiosport.Szóval azokon a problémás területeken hat,ami szerintem minden nő problémája.Fenék,comb.Ha tud valaki infóval szolgálni,saját élményekkel,akkor írjatok.Pusz


szia! vegyél nyugodtan szobakerékpárt,mert nagyon jó hatékonyan formál és fogyaszt!de legalább 25-30 perc tekerés és rendszeresség mellett! ha fogyasztani is akarsz kerüld az édességeket!és light-os kajákat egyél, és őltözz be hozzá jól úgy hatékonyabb lesz,és elöbb lesz eredmény is!jó edzést és jó formát kivánok neked!!++


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2009 Január 6)

Szia Én régebben sokat fogytam szobabiciklivel vegyél nagyon érdemes. A lényeg,hogy öltözz be úgy hatásosabb. Nem tudom honnan akarsz fogyni vagy mennyi kilót mert úgy könnyebb lenne válaszolni. Ha csak deréktól lefele van felesleg akkor egy fogyiövet tegyél a derekadra és egy vagy 2melegítőnadrágot vegyél fel felülre nem fontos hosszú ujjú elég egy póló. Ha viszont ott is van felesleg akkor melegítő felső szükséges. Ha még nincs fogyiöved nem baj anélkül is használ. Először 15percel kezdjél majd 20 és 30 perc legyen végül az állandó. Étkezésröl majd ha többet tudok rólad akkor tudok valamit javasolni. kitartás kiss


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Január 9)

Fortunetta189 írta:


> Szia Én régebben sokat fogytam szobabiciklivel vegyél nagyon érdemes. A lényeg,hogy öltözz be úgy hatásosabb. Nem tudom honnan akarsz fogyni vagy mennyi kilót mert úgy könnyebb lenne válaszolni. Ha csak deréktól lefele van felesleg akkor egy fogyiövet tegyél a derekadra és egy vagy 2melegítőnadrágot vegyél fel felülre nem fontos hosszú ujjú elég egy póló. Ha viszont ott is van felesleg akkor melegítő felső szükséges. Ha még nincs fogyiöved nem baj anélkül is használ. Először 15percel kezdjél majd 20 és 30 perc legyen végül az állandó. Étkezésröl majd ha többet tudok rólad akkor tudok valamit javasolni. kitartás kiss


szia FORTUNETTA!látszik tapasztalt vagy,mindent tudsz amit a formálás vagy fogyasztásról tudni kell,mert abszolut jó amit leirtál!

ma bringáztam egy nagyot,nagyon jól esett ebben a szép napsütéses időben.
holnap már viszont abszolút biztonságosan lehet korizni a tavon,ma voltak rajta sokan korizni,elmentem megnéztem és jó a jég,ha gondolod gyere te is FORTUNETTA! mert szuper kint korizni a szabadban,de szerintem ezt te is tudod!kiss


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2009 Január 9)

Szia Tibi persze hogy megyek korizni tuti hogy jó a jég. Igen van némi tapasztalatom a testformálás terén de ezt nem szoktam mondani szívesen segítek ha tanácsot kérnek lehet hogy nyitok egy topicot nőknek mert sokan jóban elmerik mondani a problémájukat egy másik nőnek. Majd még meglátom. Legyen szép estéd kissmost megyek meditálni puszi akkor a jégenkiss


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Január 10)

sziasztok!nagyot jót lehet korcsolyázni már a szabadban,elég vastag már a jég és biztonságos,minimum másfél órát koriztam ma,ezt javaslom mindannyiótoknak,a friss levegő,és a mozgás kint,hát ez az igazi natur fittness.hát egy biztos, holnap is lesz egy nagyon jó korizás,mert hát kitudja meddig lehet még szabadban korizni.

FORTUNETTA! neked is tetszett a korizás?

egyébként igazat adok neked,a nők egy nőnek elöbb megnyilnak kérdések terén,elöbb elmondják neki,a kérdéses testtájékon hogyan milyen edzéssel lehet változtatni?tehát javaslom topic nyitással kapcsolatosan,rajta FORTUNETTA!kiss


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2009 Január 10)

Meghiszem azt másfél óra korizás jó edzés és jó szórakozás Bár most már jó itt a meleg lakásban mert már fázott a kezem és éhes voltam, de már kerekebb a világ teli hassal :..::ugras: holnap korikiss


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Január 11)

sziasztok! ti szeretetitek a télisportokat, és ha igen csináljátok is?milyen téli sportot csináltok?akárcsak alkalom adtán is? mert sok emberről tudom nem szeret kint lenni ebben az idézőjeles hidegben!szerintük jobb bent lenni a melegben punnyadni!!pedig valójában mindenféle szempontból jók a téli sportok,kint lenni a szabadban a friss levegőn,és a sport által az energia keringés is jobb a szervezetben!! lekell vetkőzni a lustaságot,és a kényelmeskedést és jégre fel!!mert most hóra nem tudlak biztatni benneteket,esetleg külföldön.tehát irány ki a szabadba!!++


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Január 11)

sziasztok!télisportnak tudom még javasolni a fahasogatást is!nálunk gázfűtés van de van a lakásban 2 kandalló is,igazi jó meleget ezekkel lehet csinálni,és hangulatos is ahogy ropog a fa a kandallóban és, látni lehet a lángokat az üvegen keresztül.alkalom adtán ez fahasogatást igényel, ami egy egészséges fizikai kondicionáló tevékenység is egyben.nem véletlen hogy a régi boxolók,fahasogatással is edzették a kondijukat,mert tényleg jó mozgás!!++


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Január 11)

sziasztok remélem ti is kihasználtátok ezt a remek időt ma a korcsolyázásra!mert nálunk a tavon kb15cm a jég tehát abszolut biztonságos! jó volt látni ahogy minden korosztály képviselte magát a jégen!++


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Január 12)

sziasztok! arra is biztatlak benneteket,hogy ne csak olvassátok hanem csináljátok is az itt olvasottakat,és néha beszámoljatok,hogy ti hogyan csináljátok?vannak e változások rajtatok? szóval ti hogyan edzetek??bátoritalak benneteket hogy nyiljatok meg nyugodtan a témában mert ez természetes dolog,hogy beszélgetünk róla hogy kinek milyen testrészen,vagy alkatban hol és hogyan kell változtatnia!?kinduló pont MINDEN LEHETSÉGES! akaraterő és kitartás kérdése az egész! nem feladni 2 hét után hogy nekem úgysem sikerül,mert akkor garantált a kudarc élmény!!tehát olyan gondolattal kell neki vágni hogy:KÉPES VAGYOK RÁ! mert valójában képes is vagy rá hogy változtass az alkatodon,ebben csak az egod!szab HATÁRT! TEHÁT KÉPES VAGYOK RÁ!SOHA NE ADD FEL!MÉGHA MÉLYPONTOT ÉRZEL MAGADBAN AKKOR SEM!EZ PHSZIHOLÓGIA!MÉLYPONT UTÁN MINDIG EMELKEDÉS VAN!!++++


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Január 13)

sziasztok! remélem rendszeresen edzetek!hisz általában ezek az újévi fogadalmak!hogy az idei évtől rendszeresen mozgom, edzek rendszeresen,és általában az emberek nagy többségét ismerve,már sajnos ilyenkorra elfogynak,na nem a testsúlyban,hanem a lendületben és kitartásban:mrgreen:és marad minden a régiben!!mi lehet ennek az oka!? válaszolok neked! a saját belső meghatározó gondolatod magadról!!mert a vágyad megvan rá hogy változtass önmagadon,de belül azt érzed és gondolod magadról hogy igazából képtelen vagy változtatni a lusta szokásaidon! tudom hogy nagy többségeteknek ez a problémája.de ezt csak úgy tudja megváltoztani,ha elöbb belül átprogramozza magát,a sport szeretetre,és a meghatározó gondolatra! ami így szól:KÉPES VAGYOK MEGVÁLTOZTATNI ÖNMAGAMAT!ezt addig ismételd magadban még valóban ezt nem érzed magadról,ha át tudod érezni belül ,akkor téged már semmi és senki nem tud,eltántoritani a szándékodtól! még a legrosszabb időjárás sem!!mert a belsőd kiösztönzi belőled a mozgást.ez a meghatározó gondolatoknak a nagy belső titka!cseréld le a gondolataidat és megváltozol!ez a gondolatok erejének nagy titka,egész addig hat mig le nem cseréled valami másra!!úgy müködik benned mint a CD a lejátszóban,ha lemezt cserélsz már nem a régi zene szól!(BENNED SEM)++


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Január 13)

Ajánlanék nektek egy cikket, Zsírégetés otthon címen.
Zsírégetés otthon <----- katt ide

remélem,ma is edzetek!vagy már edzettetek,ma már kimertem próbálni folyóvízen is a korizást,már ott is biztonságos a jég!utána bringáztam egy jót.


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2009 Január 13)

Szia Tibi köszi az anyagot nagyon jó,rendi vagy de ezt te jól tudod puszikiss


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Január 13)

Fortunetta189 írta:


> Szia Tibi köszi az anyagot nagyon jó,rendi vagy de ezt te jól tudod puszikiss


szia FORTUNETTA! köszönöm a véleményedet!igyekszem segiteni ha lehet!:..:


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2009 Január 13)

Tibi16 írta:


> sziasztok! ti szeretetitek a télisportokat, és ha igen csináljátok is?milyen téli sportot csináltok?akárcsak alkalom adtán is? mert sok emberről tudom nem szeret kint lenni ebben az idézőjeles hidegben!szerintük jobb bent lenni a melegben punnyadni!!pedig valójában mindenféle szempontból jók a téli sportok,kint lenni a szabadban a friss levegőn,és a sport által az energia keringés is jobb a szervezetben!! lekell vetkőzni a lustaságot,és a kényelmeskedést és jégre fel!!mert most hóra nem tudlak biztatni benneteket,esetleg külföldön.tehát irány ki a szabadba!!++


Pusza Tibi én például nem csak korcsolyázni szeretek hanem szánkózni is jó magas dombról lecsúszni hosszan az tök jó igaz utána vissza kell mászni ami már nem olyan szupi de a csúszás öröme feledteti edzésnek meg kiválókiss


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Január 14)

sziasztok! télen nehezebb edzeni,mikor hidegebb van kevesebb a napfény,merevebbek az izületek is,de oda figyelve a testre kellő bemelegitéssel ilyenkor is élvezetessé lehet tenni az edzéseket.tehát a hangsúly a kellő mennyiségű és idejű bemelegítésen van!

annyit szeretnék még hozzá tenni,hogy ilyenkor a zsirégetés is lassabban történik mint melegebb időben,mert egészen más a szervezet,védekezése és hormonháztartása ,mint a jó kis nyári melegben!,tehát ha futsz vagy kondibiciklizel vagy bármilyen kardió, aerob tevékenység kevesebb eredményt hoz! ilyenkor kb: a nyári 30 perces kondibiciklizésnek a 40%-át tudod elérni zsirégetésben.ezzel nem azt mondom hogy ne csináljatok aerob tevékenységeket télen,hanem azt hogy miért van kevesebb eredmény,és ezért ne hibáztassátok magatokat!dehát mindenki nyárra akar jobb formát! !!és nem nyáron zsirt égetni,mondhatnátok! de azt mondom amit már irtam is,termóba beöltözve tudtok a zsirégetési arányon javitani,és az aerob után,várjatok ne fürödjetek le egyből,mert a felmelegedett izmok tovább folytatják a zsirégetést!kb15-20 percet várjatok edzés után!!

sőt aki teheti otthon súlyzós edzéseit is csinálhatja úgy,hogy a sorozatai közt nem tart pihenőt,hanem átvált egyből a következő sorozatra vagy gyakorlatra,garantált lesz a zsírégetés.csak ehhez felkell pörögni kondicióban!


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Január 16)

sziasztok! a vitamin pótlás fontosságát szeretném hangsúlyozni nektek,de a természetes utánpótlásra biztatlak benneteket.egyetek sok gyümölcsöt,aki nem fogyaszt egyen sok diót mazsolát.mindenkinek ajánlanám a virágport mert ez magában is tartalmaz minden összetevőt!! amire a szervezetnek szüksége van.legalább minden este 1 teáskanállal.a vitaminok is fontos összetevők a szervezetünk stabil kiegyensúlyozott működéséhez!++
igyatok sok zöld teát mert segiti az emésztést az anyagcserét és a méregtelenitési folyamatokat


----------



## dreamaya (2009 Január 17)

*Drága Tesóka *
*Eddig lapítottam, mert 2 tudatállapotot ismertem az év eleji hajtás miatt.*
*Úgy mint ülésmunkaközben és fekvealvás.*
*Bár ez utóbbit - az alvást - tegnap sikerült ülve is megvalósítanom *
*Arra gondoltam: én annyira lusta vagyok, hogy vizualizációval fitnesselek és kiteszem magam elé a célt *
*Ezt a 2 célfotót találtam:*
*Csatolás megtekintése 234468*
*Csatolás megtekintése 234469*
*De félve tőle, hogy kapok Tőled: kutatómunkát végzek súlyzó ügyben és harcra fel kiss*
Csatolás megtekintése 234472
Csatolás megtekintése 234478
*Gyönyörű hétvégét kívánok mindenkinek* kiss​


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Január 17)

szia DREAMAYA! köszönöm a képeket és a zenét!jók a képek!++
neked pedig teljes testi-lelki regenerációt kívánok!kiss
fontos a vizualizáció is!


----------



## Bonaona (2009 Január 17)

Na most megint jöttem kedvet kapni....de már meg is jött megyek ugra-bugrizni!

Pusza nektek érte!kiss


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Január 17)

Bonaona írta:


> Na most megint jöttem kedvet kapni....de már meg is jött megyek ugra-bugrizni!
> 
> Pusza nektek érte!kiss


szia BONA!szivesen máskor is! jó edzést kivánok neked és mindenkinek!kiss


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2009 Január 17)

Szia Tibikiss én is megyek edzeni csinálok egykét erősítő és formáló gyakorlatot :ugras: Sziasztok jó edzést mindenkinek!


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Január 17)

Fortunetta189 írta:


> Szia Tibikiss én is megyek edzeni csinálok egykét erősítő és formáló gyakorlatot :ugras: Sziasztok jó edzést mindenkinek!


szia FORTUNETTA! jó edzést.és szép napot kivánok neked.szépen alakul a topicod,jó munkát szórakozást, sok érdeklődő és önmagukat aktivizáló :ugras:hölgyikét kivánok a topicodba!kiss


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Január 17)

hello!remélem ma is edzettetek?mert nem sokára itt a nyár! ma nem sokat edzettem 15km bringáztam,az ebédet azért ledolgoztam!


----------



## dreamaya (2009 Január 18)

Tibi16 írta:


> szia DREAMAYA! köszönöm a képeket és a zenét!jók a képek!++
> neked pedig teljes testi-lelki regenerációt kívánok!kiss
> fontos a vizualizáció is!


*Köszi kiss*
*A tavaszi fáradtsággal kapcsolatban a virágport mindig fokozatosan emelve az adagokat szabad csak használni az esetleges fennálló allergia miatt.*
*Most sajnos beteg vagyok, csak benéztem, de legközelebb leírom a vesegyakorlatot, ami tél végén nagyon eredményes a tavaszi fáradtság ellen* kiss


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Január 18)

dreamaya írta:


> *Köszi kiss*
> *A tavaszi fáradtsággal kapcsolatban a virágport mindig fokozatosan emelve az adagokat szabad csak használni az esetleges fennálló allergia miatt.*
> *Most sajnos beteg vagyok, csak benéztem, de legközelebb leírom a vesegyakorlatot, ami tél végén nagyon eredményes a tavaszi fáradtság ellen* kiss


szia! hát mielöbbi lábadozást,kivánok!szerencsére nekem nincsen semmire sem allergiám,igy a virágport is bármilyen mennyiségben fogyaszthatom!de úgy látom te is szereted a virágport, ezt a naturális vitamin bombát! a régi boxolóknak volt egyébként, és a súlyemelőknek,a virágpor a természetes vitamin és ásványianyag utánpótlásuk!kiss


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2009 Január 18)

kissSzia Tibi a tegnapi edzéstől izomlázam lett amit már akkor éreztem de ma ráedzettem és jót nyújtottam utána.Most remekül érzem magam.:ugras: szép estét kiss Jaj még a virágporral kapcsolatban én is ettem már egypárszor de csak úgy tudtam megenni hogy gyorsan ittam vizet mert nem nagyon ízlik de annak ellenére tovább eszem mert tudom egészséges


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Január 18)

szia FORTUNETTA!akkor oda tetted magad rendesen ha izomlázad van:mrgreen:++ örülök hogy alkalom adtán jössz hozzám is ez rám is lelkesitő hatással van!kiss


----------



## dreamaya (2009 Január 19)

*Az ígért tavaszi fáradtság elleni vesegyakorlat linkje:*
http://www.viddler.com/explore/hogab/videos/19/​ 
Csatolás megtekintése 235534​


----------



## dreamaya (2009 Január 19)

:00:*Bonaona fitnesses avatárképe*:00:
Csatolás megtekintése 235536​


----------



## dreamaya (2009 Január 19)

*  Tibi bátyó munka közben  *
Csatolás megtekintése 235538​


----------



## dreamaya (2009 Január 19)

*:lol:  dreamaya nyári jóslata  :lol:*
Csatolás megtekintése 235541​


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Január 19)

dreamaya írta:


> :00:*bonaona fitnesses avatárképe*:00:
> Csatolás megtekintése 235536​



hogy mik vannak !?természetesen remélem épitő jelleggel fognak hatni a képek mindannyiunkra!köszi TESÓ!


----------



## dreamaya (2009 Január 19)

Tibi16 írta:


> hogy mik vannak !?természetesen remélem épitő jelleggel fognak hatni a képek mindannyiunkra!köszi TESÓ!


*Remélem, hogy nem bántok meg senkit a képekkel: a Tiéteket szeretetből, a magamét nevettetési célzattal tettem fel kiss*


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Január 19)

dreamaya írta:


> *:lol:  dreamaya nyári jóslata  :lol:*
> Csatolás megtekintése 235541​


szia! hát kivánom hogy igy legyen a nyárra!tudod majd ha már rendbe jöttél egy csomó teknőchintaés egy csomó hulla-hopp, és omlanak a pasik a lábaid elé,ha meg lesz rengeteg felülés,és aerob,akkor május felé már a sakk készletet is beszerezheted tesókámkissadigg is elméleti és gyakorlati fittnesskedést kivánok neked!gyúrjá vazzekisskiss


----------



## dreamaya (2009 Január 20)

*:00::00::00::00:csikidam :00::00::00::00:*


 
Csatolás megtekintése 236437​


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Január 21)

hello tesó! gyurjunk vazze! köszikiss


----------



## dreamaya (2009 Január 21)

Tibi16 írta:


> hello tesó! gyurjunk vazze! köszikiss


*Szia ÖcsiBátyus kiss*
*Veled érdemes ébredni, mert tele vagy szeretettel, kedvességgel és humorral kiss*
*Maradhat a kép? Nem égő a férfinemre nézve?*
*A zene viszont szuper ugye...? kiss*
*Remélem jól vagy: én még egyelőre adminisztrációval gyúrok és az álmosságommal bírkózok *
*Legyen gyönyörű napotok kiss*


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Január 21)

dreamaya írta:


> *Szia ÖcsiBátyus kiss*
> *Veled érdemes ébredni, mert tele vagy szeretettel, kedvességgel és humorral kiss*
> *Maradhat a kép? Nem égő a férfinemre nézve?*
> *A zene viszont szuper ugye...? kiss*
> ...


szia köszönöm a véleményedet!nem égő ugyanis:mert ezen szent helyen,nem kellemesen edzegetve!! epekedve, szenvedve,kezeket megfeszitve,lelkesen lehet lehet edzett ereje, teste,jelleme, egyes embereknek!++
jó a zene is!
kellemes és szép napot kivánok én is neked!


----------



## dreamaya (2009 Január 21)

Tibi16 írta:


> szia köszönöm a véleményedet!nem égő ugyanis: ezen helyen,nem kellemesen edzegetve, epekedve szenvedve lehet lehet ereje embernek!++
> jó a zene is!
> kellemes és szép napot kivánok én is neked!


*Ma csodás a reggel: a kislányom habos kávéval és MilkyWay csokival lepett meg: így aztán ápolhattam csúcsra járatva a függőségeimet *
*És reggelit is kapok :00:*


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Január 21)

dreamaya írta:


> *Ma csodás a reggel: a kislányom habos kávéval és MilkyWay csokival lepett meg: így aztán ápolhattam csúcsra járatva a függőségeimet *
> *És reggelit is kapok :00:*


:roll::5::656::!::5::roll: akkor nyomod a szénhidrátokat!!:..::99:


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Január 21)

Sziasztok, kedvcsinálónak hoztam pár képet


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Január 21)

Még egy kis teljesítményfokozó:555:


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Január 21)

Nincs edzőterem? - tippek az otthoni edzéshez
Hatékony zsírégetés és szuper kondíció

egy kis olvasnivaló is


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Január 21)




----------



## Fortunetta189 (2009 Január 21)

Szia Tibikiss köszönöm az anyagokat nagyon szupik és színesítik a topicot és persze hasznosak is.Látom már nálad is van bőven. Remélem meghozzák a srácok kedvét. Jó mozgást mindenkinek!kiss


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Január 22)

Fortunetta189 írta:


> Szia Tibikiss köszönöm az anyagokat nagyon szupik és színesítik a topicot és persze hasznosak is.Látom már nálad is van bőven. Remélem meghozzák a srácok kedvét. Jó mozgást mindenkinek!kiss


szivesen szia!hát van motivációs alap bőven,lehet fitnesskedni!+++


----------



## dreamaya (2009 Január 22)

Csatolás megtekintése 237180​


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Január 22)

szia DREA!a szinét eltaláltad a bringának!nekem is citrom sárga bringám van csak az enyém mountiszeretem a sárga szint egyébként,a többit is de ez egyik kedvenc,de jó kis bringa!:5::roll: lehet hogy a kerékpár is!fiatalos nyelven mondva!!++tekerés start!!


----------



## alex88 (2009 Január 22)

nagyon szép..... ööö ez a bicikli


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Január 23)

alex88 írta:


> nagyon szép..... ööö ez a bicikli


:mrgreen::shock:\\m/


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2009 Január 23)

Tibi16 írta:


> Még egy kis teljesítményfokozó:555:


Jó súlyzója van a srácnak


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Január 23)

látom teszik a súlyzó fortunetta! ez azért praktikus,mert ha a srác bámészkodik edzés közben,:roll: :shock:és a lábára esik, a gumírozás miatt nem üt akkorát a súlyzó!:mrgreen:de ez egyáltalán nem biztos,söt...:``:


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2009 Január 23)

Tibi16 írta:


> látom teszik a súlyzó fortunetta! ez azért praktikus,mert ha a srác bámészkodik edzés közben,:roll: :shock:és a lábára esik, a gumírozás miatt nem üt akkorát a súlyzó!:mrgreen:de ez egyáltalán nem biztos,söt...:``:


De hát edzéskor nem bámészkodni kell vagy tévedek? várj én hogy is szoktam


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Január 24)

Fortunetta189 írta:


> De hát edzéskor nem bámészkodni kell vagy tévedek? várj én hogy is szoktam


igen edzésen edzés van!! nincs szórakozás!nézelődés:5::shock:BONA szavával élve:a jelenben lenni...:shock:


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Január 26)

jó edzést kivánok mindenkinek!


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Január 26)




----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Január 26)

http://www.tesztoszteron.hu/link.php?kl=http://www.fitmuscle.hu/PDF_files/FM15/06_07_FM15.pdf
egykis olvasmány!


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Január 26)




----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Január 26)




----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Január 26)




----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Január 26)




----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Január 26)

mindenkinek jó edzést, zsákolásokat és kitartást kivánok!


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Január 26)

http://www.tesztoszteron.hu/link.php?kl=http://www.fitmuscle.hu/PDF_files/FM14/07_07_FM14.pdf


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Január 26)




----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Január 26)




----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Január 26)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWIuu3DhZj8&feature=channelhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nluNgmGIhv0&feature=related

sziasztok ajánlom: mindkét linket mindenkinek! nem egy hagyományos edzés!!!++


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Január 27)

aztán szóljanak ám azok a kesztyűk mindenkinél!!++


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Január 27)

így már könnyű a babérokon ülni!! ne higgyünk a látványnak! meg is kell a cimet védeni!!


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Január 27)

http://www.tesztoszteron.hu/link.php?kl=http://www.fitmuscle.hu/PDF_files/FM8/05_08_FM8.pdf

egy kis olvasmány!


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2009 Január 27)




----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Január 27)

látszik rajta hogy natur testépitő! ez még egészséges szint!!


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Január 27)




----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Január 28)




----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Január 28)




----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Január 28)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3edDcd90EjI&feature=channel
ezt is érdemes megnézni!


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Január 29)

annyira gyönyörű és sportos,hogy nem birtam megállni hogy betegyem ide.nekem nagyon tetszik!


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Január 29)

http://www.tesztoszteron.hu/link.php?kl=http://www.fitmuscle.hu/PDF_files/FM1/05_12_FM1.pdf

kezdőknek és sport, mozgás utáni érdeklődőknek ajánlom!valóban a tévhitek eloszlatása végett!


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2009 Január 29)




----------



## Fortunetta189 (2009 Január 29)

Ez nem az én véleményem csak egy lusta macskáé  én imádok mozogni:ugras:


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Január 29)

Fortunetta189 írta:


> Ez nem az én véleményem csak egy lusta macskáé  én imádok mozogni:ugras:


fő a vidámság! vidáman még a sport is kellemesebb


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Január 30)

http://www.tesztoszteron.hu/link.php?kl=http://www.fitmuscle.hu/PDF_files/FM7/07_08_FM7.pdf
sziasztok! erőembereknek olvasmány és edzés tipp!


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Január 31)

http://www.fitmuscle.hu/PDF_files/FM19/FM19_PDF.zip

érdemes időt szánni az elolvasására!!!


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Január 31)




----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Január 31)




----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Január 31)

Dorian Yates egy újkori MR olimpia.fent Vince Gironda önerőböl,akkor még nem volt ez a szintetikus, anabolikus szteroidos világ.
Franco Columbu a testépités hőskorszakából! sok embert ösztönzött ez az alacsony termetű,de szikla szilárd jellemű MR Olimpia bajnok


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Január 31)

borotva éles!nagyon kemény forma!!


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2009 Január 31)




----------



## dreamaya (2009 Január 31)




----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Január 31)

dreamaya írta:


>


szóval ilyen 6-szögletű súlyzóid vannak!?


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Január 31)




----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Január 31)

Steve Reevs és George Eiferman,1950.ök valódi természetes izomzatú,testépitők,ellentétben a mai eldeformált izom kolosszusokkal,akik valójában 2 lábon járó kémiai laboratóriumok!! rég túl haladva a természetes izom, és emberi méreteken


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Január 31)

a legendás muscle beach


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Január 31)

http://body.builder.hu/sp_index.htm4?spid=1034668193


----------



## dreamaya (2009 Február 1)

Tibi16 írta:


> szóval ilyen 6-szögletű súlyzóid vannak!?


[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Igen: tegnap este jól megizzasztottam őket  kiss*[/FONT]


----------



## dreamaya (2009 Február 1)




----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Február 1)

dreamaya írta:


> [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Igen: tegnap este jól megizzasztottam őket  kiss*[/FONT]


jól tetted! tedd minnél gyakrabban!:mrgreen:


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Február 1)

http://www.tesztoszteron.hu/link.php?kl=http://www.fitmuscle.hu/PDF_files/FM4/02_09_FM4.pdf


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Február 1)




----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Február 1)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-GMkJ-kRt4o&feature=relatedhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cjegZ4KIjVU&feature=relatedhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sPMdqHC7gak&feature=relatedhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kE47on3Dp0E&feature=related

harcos kedvűeknek!!


----------



## dreamaya (2009 Február 1)

*Sri Chinmoy - Kérdések és válaszok*​*Test*
*A test halandó, míg a lélek örök. Miért fontos, hogy legyen testünk?*​ 
*A lélek örök, a test múlandó, ez igaz. De ismernünk kell három dolog legfőbb jelentősségét: először, az Igazság megtestesüléséét, másodszor az Igazság feltárásáét, harmadszor az Igazság kinyilvánításáét. *
*A lélek itt a földön és a fizikai testen keresztül tudja kinyilvánítani saját isteniségét, ami végtelen béke, végtelen fény és végtelen üdvösség. Ez a föld a kinyilvánítás mezeje, és ugyanakkor a megvalósulás mezeje is. Az Isten-megvalósítás csak itt érhető el a földön, más szférákban, más bolygókon vagy más világokban nem. Tehát azoknak, akik meg akarják valósítani Istent, ebbe a világba kell jönniük. A léleknek el kell fogadnia a testet, mert itt a földön a test teljességgel nélkülözhetetlen a lélek isteniségének kinyilvánításához. *​ 
*Egyrészről, amikor a lélek elhagyja a testet, a test nem tud működni, a test meghal. Másrészt, ha a lélek szeretne kinyilvánítani, akkor azt a testben, a testtel kell tennie. Tehát tudnunk kell, hogy mit is akarunk tulajdonképpen. *
*Ha meg akarjuk tagadni a testet, ha el akarjuk pusztítani a testet, akkor mit tud tenni a lélek? El kell hagynia a testet. De ha el akarunk érni valamit itt a földön, ha szükségét érezzük annak, hogy létrehozzuk a Mennyei Királyságot itt a földön, akkor azt a test tudatos segítségével kell megtennünk. A test a lélek eszköze. *
*A Katha Upanisádban ez áll: *
*„A lélek a gazda, a test a kocsi, az értelem vagy intellektus a hajtó, az elme a gyeplő.” A testnek szüksége van a lélekre, a léleknek szüksége van a testre. A legmagasabb és legmélyebb Igazság megvalósításához a testnek szüksége van a lélekre. A legmagasabb és legmélyebb Igazság kinyilvánításához a léleknek szüksége van a testre.*​ 

*



*​


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Február 2)

igen! valóban a test -lélek-szellem harmónia a legfontosabb!tanulmányoztam Sry Chimnoy életét,nem csak testmester volt(szerette nagyon a sportokat,főleg futni szeretett) spirituális mester is!
a sport megacélozza az ember akarat erejét,mind a spirituális életben és mind a hétköznapi életben!


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Február 2)

SRY Chimnoy mint erőember!


----------



## dreamaya (2009 Február 2)

*Sri Chinmoy - Kérdések és válaszok*
*Spiritualitás*

*Mi a spiritualitás, és mi nem?
*
*A spiritualitás nem menekülés a valóság világából. A spiritualitás elmondja nekünk, mi az igaz valóság, és hogyan fedezhetjük azt fel itt a földön. A spiritualitás nem az élet megtagadása, hanem az élet legtisztább elfogadása. Az életet fenntartások nélkül el kell fogadni. Az életet lélekteljesen meg kell valósítani. Az életet teljesen át kell alakítani. Az életet örökké kell élni.*


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Február 2)

azt kivánom mindenkinek,ilyen lelkesedéssel végezze a sport tevékenységeit mindig!


----------



## viki8101 (2009 Február 2)

[FONT=&quot]Uj tapasztalatok,amik csak javitanak..[/FONT][FONT=&quot]<o></o>[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Az etrendem,ami bevalik nalam,nem titok..egyszeru es dobbenetesen hatasos[/FONT][FONT=&quot]<o></o>[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]1, 5 tojas feherje, zabkasa,vagy barna kenyer,marha vagy pulyka [/FONT][FONT=&quot]<o></o>[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] sonka egy ket szelet, paradicsom[/FONT][FONT=&quot]<o></o>[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]2, Rizs,vagy burgonya, csirke,kukorica,par szem mag[/FONT][FONT=&quot]<o></o>[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]3, Lazac,rizs ezt neha helyettesitem protein turmix+glukoz[/FONT][FONT=&quot]<o></o>[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]4, hal,keves rizs[/FONT][FONT=&quot]<o></o>[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]5, hal, zoldseg, vagy protein turmix[/FONT][FONT=&quot]<o></o>[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] Lathatjatok,hogy ez ot etkezes. Figyelem testem,hogy reagal es hogy mukodik a kulonbozo valtoztatasok hatasara.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]<o></o>[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Ha tehetem,es idom engedi ezt a kaloria mennyiseget,es ezt az etrendet felosztom akar nyolc etkezesre is. Megeszem az etel felet,majd a masik felet egy oraval kesobb.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]<o></o>[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Hogy miert is jo ez??? [/FONT][FONT=&quot]<o></o>[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Mert ha ugyanazt a kaloria mennyiseget tobbszorre viszed be,a szervezeted es a gyomrod soha nincs leterhelve,es tobb energiad van. Az anyagcsered gyorsul.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]<o></o>[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] Az izom megkapja a kivant tapanyagot, fejlodik,regeneralodik,de a szervezeted nem raktaroz el zsirt.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]<o></o>[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Mivel tobb energiam marad,jobban teljesitek edzesen is. Nagyobb sulyt tudok hasznalni,gyorsabb a fejlodes.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]<o></o>[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] Soha nem vagyok faradt,beteg,vagy almos.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]<o></o>[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Nem erzem hogy barmikor tele lenne a hasam,es rossz lenne a kozerzetem.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]<o></o>[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Gyakorlatilag en mar reggel fel hattol elkezdek enni. Az utolso etkezesem 7kor van,es abban mar nincs szenhidrat. (foleg ha elfelezem,6kor, es 7kor) Szoval nem nagy adag.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]<o></o>[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] Tehat reggel mar alig varom az elso falatot. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]<o></o>[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]A delelotti orakban magasabb a szenhidrat mennyiseg,ez a nap folyaman csokken. Igy a bevitt tapanyag mind felhasznalasra kerul.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]<o></o>[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Ha teheted osszd fel minnel tobb kisebb etkezesre,ugyan azt a kaloria mennyiseget,es a tested jobban uzemel.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]<o></o>[/FONT]
<o>



</o>
<o> </o>
<o> </o>


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Február 2)

szia Viki! ez igy nagyon jó hogy ennyire tudatosan végzed a táplálkozást és az edzés ingert(izom válasz)kontrollálod,az által hogy jól tudsz teljesiteni,mutatja ezt a közérzeted és erőnléted is,hosszú távon is meghálálja ezt a szervezeted(forma) is.erre csak azt tudom neked mondani csak így tovább!!remélem minnél többen leszünk tudatosak az edzéseinkre táplálkozásunkra! és önmagunkra az élet minden területén!
köszönöm hogy irtál!


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Február 2)

Sziasztok! 
Egy kép rólam edzés közben, lábtológépen 300 kg x 10 ismétlés. A kép szfvári régi Koko Gym-ben készült jóbarátom és edzőm Rubos Laci által, akinek sokmindent köszönhetek, aki még 60 évesen is olyan formában, és kondícióban van, hogy a huszonévesek megirigyelhetik. Ezt az erőt és kitartást kívánom nektek is hosszútávon.


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Február 3)




----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Február 3)




----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Február 3)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p9f8o65qxFw&feature=channelhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=866GTLlCJn8&feature=channel

ezek sem rosszak!


----------



## terzsolt (2009 Február 4)

Sziasztok!

Bár még csak nem rég regisztráltam de ez a topic nagyon érdekel. Még nem sikerült vissza olvasnom a hozzászólásokat de szerintem jó helyen járok. Sajna már 100 kg vagyok (183 cm), úgy, hogy vagy húsz kiló plusszal rendelkezem. Persze én is szeretnék csupa izom lenni (szoktam gyúrogatni, biciklizni, ja, és szeretek is). 
Remélem, ha visszaolvasok akkor sikerül hasznosítanom sok dolgot. 

Üdv.: Zsolt

(UI: először azt hittem a Tibi 16 az 16 évest jelent)


----------



## terzsolt (2009 Február 4)

A 225-ik hozzászólásnál a kép a fekete hosszú hajú hölgyről egyszerűen fantasztikusan gyönyörű. Nem tudok vele betelni. Ez igen!


----------



## terzsolt (2009 Február 4)

nem jól írtam a 255-ik hozzászólásnál


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Február 5)

terzsolt írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Bár még csak nem rég regisztráltam de ez a topic nagyon érdekel. Még nem sikerült vissza olvasnom a hozzászólásokat de szerintem jó helyen járok. Sajna már 100 kg vagyok (183 cm), úgy, hogy vagy húsz kiló plusszal rendelkezem. Persze én is szeretnék csupa izom lenni (szoktam gyúrogatni, biciklizni, ja, és szeretek is).
> Remélem, ha visszaolvasok akkor sikerül hasznosítanom sok dolgot.
> ...


ez tetszett!egyáltalán nem lehetetlen a vágyad! pláne ha szereted is a sportokat! magasságodhoz 90-95 kg is jó sportosan!persze attól függ mi a cél, ha kigyúrt akarsz lenni akkor mehetsz 100kg fölé is! ha sportosan fitt akkor a 90kg környéke!sok jó edzést és izom lázakat kivánok neked!


----------



## szatyimami (2009 Február 5)

Üdv neketek! Minden tiszteletem azoké, akik kitartóan és tudatosan edzik a testüket, de nem olyan mértéktelen módon, hogy az már az esztétikum határát súrolja (igaz, kinek mi az esztétikum ebben a műfajban...) Én anno atléta és kézilabdakapus voltam, de a rendszeres mozgásról képtelen vagyok leszokni, meg nem is akarok. Több mint 20 éve vezetek itthon tornát, ami nagyon sok, azóta specializálódott terület elemeit ötvözi. Egy biztos tapasztalat: előbb a rendszeres mozgás, és akkor a doki nem fogja szurkálni a fájós derekadat. A gyerekeim is leigazolt sportolók, focizik a fiam, kézizik a lányom. Persze én nem dicsekedhetek ilyen szép kidolgozott izmokkal, mint ti, és az étkezési szokásom is hagy némi kívánnivalót, de annak nagyon örülök, hogy ötvenen felül is versenyképes vagyok a strandon. A gyerekeim azt mondták, ha annak idején lett volna eszem, a módszeremet videóra veszem, most nem lennének anyagi gondjaink. Van némi igazuk, mert kis hazánk egyetlen fitnesszguruja sem tud újat mutatni. Legfeljebb abban, hogy jobban értenek a pénzcsináláshoz. ..Na, kitartást nektek, fiatalok, legyetek egyszer egészséges, jól karbantartott ötvenesek !


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Február 5)

szatyimami írta:


> Üdv neketek! Minden tiszteletem azoké, akik kitartóan és tudatosan edzik a testüket, de nem olyan mértéktelen módon, hogy az már az esztétikum határát súrolja (igaz, kinek mi az esztétikum ebben a műfajban...) Én anno atléta és kézilabdakapus voltam, de a rendszeres mozgásról képtelen vagyok leszokni, meg nem is akarok. Több mint 20 éve vezetek itthon tornát, ami nagyon sok, azóta specializálódott terület elemeit ötvözi. Egy biztos tapasztalat: előbb a rendszeres mozgás, és akkor a doki nem fogja szurkálni a fájós derekadat. A gyerekeim is leigazolt sportolók, focizik a fiam, kézizik a lányom. Persze én nem dicsekedhetek ilyen szép kidolgozott izmokkal, mint ti, és az étkezési szokásom is hagy némi kívánnivalót, de annak nagyon örülök, hogy ötvenen felül is versenyképes vagyok a strandon. A gyerekeim azt mondták, ha annak idején lett volna eszem, a módszeremet videóra veszem, most nem lennének anyagi gondjaink. Van némi igazuk, mert kis hazánk egyetlen fitnesszguruja sem tud újat mutatni. Legfeljebb abban, hogy jobban értenek a pénzcsináláshoz. ..Na, kitartást nektek, fiatalok, legyetek egyszer egészséges, jól karbantartott ötvenesek !


köszönöm a véleményedet! nagyon jó az elvi megközelítésed!az a lényeg hogy jól érezd magad a mozgástól,és nem az számit hogy kockás e a hasizmod,hanem az hogy jól érzed magad a mozgástól! akinek meg az számit hogy topp formában legyen,az még úgy is a sportok fiatalja,vagy nagyon fanatikus,aki minden áron mindenhol és mindig szalon képes akar lenni,de ez már megfelelés kérdése,egyébként sem létezik olyan hogy valaki állandóan teljesen leszálkásitott legyen! mindenkinél vannak kicsit lazább időszakok,ha nem igy teszi belebolondul a saját és másoknak megfelelési kényszerébe! ezzel nem azt akarom mondani,hogy hanyagoljuk el magunkat!csak azt ha úgy érzed lazábban edzzél,ha úgy érzed most nagyon megy akkor nyomni kell,de a test mindig figyelmeztet mikor mennyi elég.és ha ezt valaki nem veszi tudomásul,akkor vannak a sport sérülések húzódások,kiégések,motiválatlanságok!mindig önmagunknak kell tudnunk hogy éppen mire van szükségünk,ezt egy idő után úgyis megtanulja megérezni a nagy többség,és ösztönös edzés elv alapján edz.ha pedig versenyző valaki akkor a trénere úgyis odafigyel a részletekre!!örülök hogy 50 felett is edzel! és csak erősited a véleményemet,az életformaszerű mozgásról!


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Február 5)




----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Február 6)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UbPN4M_-Jtg&feature=related


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Február 6)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rI41N7Sb_us&feature=channelhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qVO-Pd03zz4&feature=channel


----------



## dreamaya (2009 Február 6)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MTs7EsMGd8g​ 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wM0Q3a446KI&feature=related​ 
http://www.fitball.hu/mi_a_fitball/pozitiv_elettani_hatasok/04_cellulitis​


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Február 6)

jóóóó!köszi Drea!


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Február 6)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/EmJxMCutzz0&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/EmJxMCutzz0&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Február 6)

<object width="425" height="344"><object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/yqXfgaCR2zE&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/yqXfgaCR2zE&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

nagyoooon fincsiiii! kis edzés imádooom! itt..kezdődik valami...!!!
<embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-GMkJ-kRt4o&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></object>


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Február 7)

<object width="425" height="344"><object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/z4GYomrF1mA&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/z4GYomrF1mA&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


<embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/INTU37otK_k&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></object>


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Február 7)

<object width="425" height="344"><object width="425" height="344">


<embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/8ausdBP-MMQ&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></object>
gyertek velem,gondolatban testben és erőben!!most délután ez következik!!rajta nektek is!ruha ne maradjon szárazon sehol sem,gyilkos erővel megtámadni a zsákot!:555:

<embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/pqio0PktGZM&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></object>


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Február 7)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/7pqPJuBfsA8&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/7pqPJuBfsA8&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

ezt a gyakorlatot mindenkinek javaslom!bármilyen sporthoz jó kiegészitőnek!!


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Február 7)

ez pedig egykis hab!! a tortára!!<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/WYYi8zA4zAg&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/WYYi8zA4zAg&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## terzsolt (2009 Február 7)

Sziasztok!

Az ilyen oldalakat nagyon bírom, lehet, hogy megpróbálkozom vele. Ráadásul ingyenes regisztráció után ellát mindenféle jó tanáccsal 16 hétre. (mindenféle leírás is megtalálható regisztráció után. 16 héten keresztül videó és írásos edzés programot nyújt) Úgynevezett spártai edzés módszert próbálja bemutatni "otthoni" módon. 
Azért arra kíváncsi lennék, hogy aki nincs olyan jó erőben az, hogy húzza fel magát olyan simán. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xxlzhk-ygY0&feature=channel

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uttgHeDYNIo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uM6pvfHfmuo&feature=related
Üdv.: Zsolt


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Február 7)

terzsolt írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Az ilyen oldalakat nagyon bírom, lehet, hogy megpróbálkozom vele. Ráadásul ingyenes regisztráció után ellát mindenféle jó tanáccsal 16 hétre. (mindenféle leírás is megtalálható regisztráció után. 16 héten keresztül videó és írásos edzés programot nyújt) Úgynevezett spártai edzés módszert próbálja bemutatni "otthoni" módon.
> Azért arra kíváncsi lennék, hogy aki nincs olyan jó erőben az, hogy húzza fel magát olyan simán.
> ...


alkati kérdés is a fejlődési gyorsaság!de 0-rol sehogy nem huzza fel magát senki sem egy jól kidolgozott testre 4 hónap alatt!nem hogy simán de még koxxal sem!legalábbis komolyabb arányosabb izomméretre!
de a fejlődési, izom érési gyorsaságok kulömbözőek!mint ahogy a test alkatok is!más tipusu edzés kell egy ektomorf és egy endomorf alkatú embernek is! itt csak genetikailag a mezomorf alkat(atletikus) van előnyben! de ne is akarjál pár hónap alatt elérni nagy változást!van rá egy egész életed hogy csiszold formáld magad!(Rómát se 1 nap alatt épitették fel!) a fejlődési gyorsaságot úgy tudod növelni,ha nagyon komoly táplálék kiegészitőket használsz!főleg folyékony aminósavat!kreatin rágó tablettákat,aminosav tablettákat.nagyon tudatosan táplálkozni,és edzéseket pihenőket szigorúan betartani.kérdés mi a cél?ha életforma szerűen önmagadért edzel,ezeket nem javaslom,esetleg aminosav tablettákat,a regenerációért!ha gyors látványos fejlődést akarsz akkor mindent bele edzés ügyben!és táplálék kiegészitő ügyben is!


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Február 7)

ezeket az oldalakat kedvcsinálónak teszem ide!senki ne azt várja hogy mindent ugyan úgy és annyi idő alatt ér el vagy teljesit mint esetleg a bemutató emberke.mindenki a saját fejlődési tempójához igazitson mindent!ezt a kondit vagy formát sem 2 hét alatt érték el ezek az emberek!ezeket ösztönzőnek vegyétek! vagy a gyakorlat elsajátitásához segitségnek!ha mindent úgy akartok csinálni, akkor elvárásotok lesz önmagatokkal szemben és ha nem úgy teljesül akkor csalódtok önmagatokban!!!a legfontosabb úgy edzz hogy az edzéstől jól érezd magad! ez fontosabb mint hogy kényszerrel hamar akarj elérni mindent!!eleve nem is tud olyan lenni senki mint a másik!mások az izmok tapadási pontjai,izomrost mennyiség külömböző mindenkinél!!


----------



## dreamaya (2009 Február 7)

Csatolás megtekintése 246240​


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Február 8)

köszi! Drea!


----------



## dreamaya (2009 Február 8)

Tibi16 írta:


> köszi! Drea!


[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Szivi kiss*[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Nemcsak a képekkel foglalkozom ám: gyűröm&gyúrom is keményen *[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Ilyen emelvényem vagy mi a csudám ugyan nincs, de a súlyzóm pontosan ilyen sárga színben *[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Még ilyen testképig azért elég sokat kell **dolgoznom  *[/FONT]
kiss


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Február 8)

dreamaya írta:


> [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Szivi kiss*[/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Nemcsak a képekkel foglalkozom ám: gyűröm&gyúrom is keményen *[/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Ilyen emelvényem vagy mi a csudám ugyan nincs, de a súlyzóm pontosan ilyen sárga színben *[/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Még ilyen testképig azért elég sokat kell **dolgoznom  *[/FONT]
> kiss


yoda által az erő is veled van!!idő?meg mint a tenger!!mondhatni végtelen!!


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Február 8)




----------



## szatyimami (2009 Február 9)

Köszönöm, hogy válaszoltál, és ezáltal meg is erősítetted azt, hogy nem az életkor, hanem az életforma a lényeg. Persze nekem is sokszor mondták már, hogy "tornázom én eleget, mikor a házimunkát végzem", csakhogy azt muszály, ezt meg jó csinálni, a kettő viszont nem ugyanazt az eredményt hozza. Akkor döbbennek rá, mikor már a rendszeres torna után meg se kottyan nekik a tavaszi nagytakarítás, nincs izomláz a karokban az ablakpucolástól. A több mint húsz év után már szakosodtunk is a kis városunkban, az én kondícionáló tornámon kívül van gerinctorna, aerobik, "tajcsi", és többen vannak, akik mindegyikre eljárnak, nem rivalizálunk, sőt, egymást is ajánljuk az érdeklődőknek. Ez nagyon jó érzés, mert volt értelme a munkánknak. Alíg ötezer lakosú a városunk, a sportegyesületi kézilabda és foci mellett kitermelt 12 kispályás focicsapatot, lábtengós baráti kört, egyik kollégám generációkat nevelt ki a jégen, ők bejárnak a megyeszékhelyre is egy-egy meccsre, és vannak testépítő baráti körök is, mindkét keresztfiam tagja az utóbbinak. A kisebbik, aki elég csenevészke számítógéptudor volt régebben, most nem győzi hessegetni a csajokat, mert nemcsak okos a kölyök, hanem jól is néz ki a szépen kidolgozott testével...további szép napot!


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Február 9)

szatyimami írta:


> Köszönöm, hogy válaszoltál, és ezáltal meg is erősítetted azt, hogy nem az életkor, hanem az életforma a lényeg. Persze nekem is sokszor mondták már, hogy "tornázom én eleget, mikor a házimunkát végzem", csakhogy azt muszály, ezt meg jó csinálni, a kettő viszont nem ugyanazt az eredményt hozza. Akkor döbbennek rá, mikor már a rendszeres torna után meg se kottyan nekik a tavaszi nagytakarítás, nincs izomláz a karokban az ablakpucolástól. A több mint húsz év után már szakosodtunk is a kis városunkban, az én kondícionáló tornámon kívül van gerinctorna, aerobik, "tajcsi", és többen vannak, akik mindegyikre eljárnak, nem rivalizálunk, sőt, egymást is ajánljuk az érdeklődőknek. Ez nagyon jó érzés, mert volt értelme a munkánknak. Alíg ötezer lakosú a városunk, a sportegyesületi kézilabda és foci mellett kitermelt 12 kispályás focicsapatot, lábtengós baráti kört, egyik kollégám generációkat nevelt ki a jégen, ők bejárnak a megyeszékhelyre is egy-egy meccsre, és vannak testépítő baráti körök is, mindkét keresztfiam tagja az utóbbinak. A kisebbik, aki elég csenevészke számítógéptudor volt régebben, most nem győzi hessegetni a csajokat, mert nemcsak okos a kölyök, hanem jól is néz ki a szépen kidolgozott testével...további szép napot!


köszönöm! viszont kivánom! pont ez a lényeg amit leirtál!kiss


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Február 11)

<object width="425" height="344"><object width="425" height="344"><object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/knpcLNRkreA&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/knpcLNRkreA&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


<embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/HgCRn2Rdoxc&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></object>


<embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/UheCchftswc&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></object>


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Február 11)

<object width="400" height="302"><object width="400" height="302"><object width="400" height="302"><param name="allowfullscreen" value="true" /><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always" /><param name="movie" value="http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id=812780&amp;server=vimeo.com&amp;show_title=1&amp;show_byline=1&amp;show_portrait=0&amp;color=&amp;fullscreen=1" /><embed src="http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id=812780&amp;server=vimeo.com&amp;show_title=1&amp;show_byline=1&amp;show_portrait=0&amp;color=&amp;fullscreen=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always" width="400" height="302"></embed></object><br /><a href="http://vimeo.com/812780">Vállöv nyújtás és trakció</a> from <a href="http://vimeo.com/user285522">CrossFit Budapest</a> on <a href="http://vimeo.com">Vimeo</a>.


<embed src="http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id=772221&server=vimeo.com&show_title=1&show_byline=1&show_portrait=0&color=&fullscreen=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always" width="400" height="302"></object>
Riper guggolás 175 kg x 2 from CrossFit Budapest on Vimeo.


<embed src="http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id=1415785&server=vimeo.com&show_title=1&show_byline=1&show_portrait=0&color=&fullscreen=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always" width="400" height="302"></object>
Idő alapú szettek from CrossFit Budapest on Vimeo.


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Február 11)

<object width="400" height="320"><object width="400" height="302"></object>


<embed src="http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id=367764&server=vimeo.com&show_title=1&show_byline=1&show_portrait=0&color=&fullscreen=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always" width="400" height="320"></object>
BUDAPEST BARBELL egyéves szülinapi edzés 1. rész from CrossFit Budapest on Vimeo.<object width="400" height="300"><param name="allowfullscreen" value="true" /><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always" /><param name="movie" value="http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id=2653702&amp;server=vimeo.com&amp;show_title=1&amp;show_byline=1&amp;show_portrait=0&amp;color=&amp;fullscreen=1" /><embed src="http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id=2653702&amp;server=vimeo.com&amp;show_title=1&amp;show_byline=1&amp;show_portrait=0&amp;color=&amp;fullscreen=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always" width="400" height="300"></embed></object><br /><a href="http://vimeo.com/2653702">45 fokos csigás húzás hátra</a> from <a href="http://vimeo.com/user285522">CrossFit Budapest</a> on <a href="http://vimeo.com">Vimeo</a>.

az akaraterő!!


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Február 11)

<object width="400" height="302">


<embed src="http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id=974216&server=vimeo.com&show_title=1&show_byline=1&show_portrait=0&color=&fullscreen=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always" width="400" height="302"></object>
Nyújtás fitlabdával from CrossFit Budapest on Vimeo.<object width="400" height="302"><param name="allowfullscreen" value="true" /><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always" /><param name="movie" value="http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id=1030201&amp;server=vimeo.com&amp;show_title=1&amp;show_byline=1&amp;show_portrait=0&amp;color=&amp;fullscreen=1" /><embed src="http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id=1030201&amp;server=vimeo.com&amp;show_title=1&amp;show_byline=1&amp;show_portrait=0&amp;color=&amp;fullscreen=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always" width="400" height="302"></embed></object><br /><a href="http://vimeo.com/1030201">Cosgrove's Leg Matrix</a> from <a href="http://vimeo.com/user285522">CrossFit Budapest</a> on <a href="http://vimeo.com">Vimeo</a>.


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Február 11)

<object width="400" height="320">


<embed src="http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id=378451&server=vimeo.com&show_title=1&show_byline=1&show_portrait=0&color=&fullscreen=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always" width="400" height="320"></object>
BUDAPEST BARBELL bemutató from CrossFit Budapest on Vimeo.<object width="400" height="302"><param name="allowfullscreen" value="true" /><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always" /><param name="movie" value="http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id=761567&amp;server=vimeo.com&amp;show_title=1&amp;show_byline=1&amp;show_portrait=0&amp;color=&amp;fullscreen=1" /><embed src="http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id=761567&amp;server=vimeo.com&amp;show_title=1&amp;show_byline=1&amp;show_portrait=0&amp;color=&amp;fullscreen=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always" width="400" height="302"></embed></object><br /><a href="http://vimeo.com/761567">Diszlokációs mobilitási gyakorlat</a> from <a href="http://vimeo.com/user285522">CrossFit Budapest</a> on <a href="http://vimeo.com">Vimeo</a>.


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Február 11)

<object width="400" height="302"><param name="allowfullscreen" value="true" /><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always" /><param name="movie" value="http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id=724335&amp;server=vimeo.com&amp;show_title=1&amp;show_byline=1&amp;show_portrait=0&amp;color=&amp;fullscreen=1" /><embed src="http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id=724335&amp;server=vimeo.com&amp;show_title=1&amp;show_byline=1&amp;show_portrait=0&amp;color=&amp;fullscreen=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always" width="400" height="302"></embed></object><br /><a href="http://vimeo.com/724335">Tesztoszteron eMagazin videó tipp-klip 2.</a> from <a href="http://vimeo.com/user285522">CrossFit Budapest</a> on <a href="http://vimeo.com">Vimeo</a>.


----------



## dreamaya (2009 Február 13)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kvsirfjzEnE&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2DxkpXiSg3g&feature=related​


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Február 14)

<object width="425" height="344"><object width="480" height="295"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/t7IFgz4XHxk&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/t7IFgz4XHxk&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="295"></embed></object>


<embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/UCLmhMfq1io&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></object>


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Február 14)

<object width="425" height="344"><object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/0mP8zWhydlA&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/0mP8zWhydlA&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


<embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/XJIq4cvzjDg&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></object>


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Február 14)

<object width="425" height="344"><object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/MrIdmD9MxrQ&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/MrIdmD9MxrQ&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


<embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/X36abvGR8H4&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></object>


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Február 14)

sziasztok! kiváncsi vagyok ti a Crossfit-et mennyire tartjátok jó sportágnak!
nekem az a véleményem, hogy a hagyományos testépitésnél lényegesen nagyobb állóképességet, rugalmasságot,hajlékonyságot ad, eltúlzott formák és méretbeli nagyságok nélkül.
ha van véleményetek,tapasztalatotok nyugodtan irjátok meg
sziasztok! Tibi


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Február 14)

a magam részéről annyit mondhatok nektek hogy:ÉLJEN A CROSSFIT igy 42 év felett egész jó kis sportágnak gondolom,és élek is a lehetőséggel!!HAJRÁ CROSFIT!!<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LEt_JCgV1Ag&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LEt_JCgV1Ag&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Február 15)

<object width="425" height="344"><object width="425" height="344">


<embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/WJBzw0gN72g&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></object>egyszerűen szuper!


<embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/B9hk9z1YVcE&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></object>


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Február 15)

<object width="425" height="344">
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/kDCxH88-9X8&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/kDCxH88-9X8&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



itt aztán nem hivatkozhat senki sem az eszközhiányra!!








<embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/R-iWDwImP2Y&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></object>


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Február 15)

fantasztikus kondició!!
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/TLCWMVkMLSs&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/TLCWMVkMLSs&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Február 16)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/JR7qndcdnx4&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/JR7qndcdnx4&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Február 16)

hát itt sem lehet az eszközök hiányára hivatkozni!
aki akar az tud!!<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/kanxwlGyZis&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/kanxwlGyZis&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Február 16)

Lányok!srácok!figyeljetek!nagyon kemény!<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/XHC6JOB0Ne0&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/XHC6JOB0Ne0&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Február 17)

<object width="425" height="344">elkényelmesedett világunkban, ritka látvány az akaraterőnek ilyen <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/uryt3n9q1q4&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/uryt3n9q1q4&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>szintű megnyilvánulása!!


<embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/IVBgKB4Gnsw&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></object>


----------



## nyikolka (2009 Február 17)

Háááát, azt kell mondjam, nem tudnak húzódzkodni!
De komolyan!
Amit ők csinálnak az nem húzódzkodás! Aki valaha sportolt edzői felügyelet mellett, azt ilyen gyakorlatnál biztos, hogy leszúrta az edzője. Egyszerűen nem lehet lábbal és felsőtesttel lendíteni, mert azzal könnyítesz magadnak. Ha valaki normálisan, lassan, de dinamikusan csinálja a húzódzkodást, akkor kb. ennek a felét tudja megcsinálni.
Egyébként hatásosabb is lesz!

Ny.


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Február 17)

natur fitness a javából!nagyon jó!<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/YU8p-ojaHSA&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/YU8p-ojaHSA&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Február 17)

nyikolka írta:


> Háááát, azt kell mondjam, nem tudnak húzódzkodni!
> De komolyan!
> Amit ők csinálnak az nem húzódzkodás! Aki valaha sportolt edzői felügyelet mellett, azt ilyen gyakorlatnál biztos, hogy leszúrta az edzője. Egyszerűen nem lehet lábbal és felsőtesttel lendíteni, mert azzal könnyítesz magadnak. Ha valaki normálisan, lassan, de dinamikusan csinálja a húzódzkodást, akkor kb. ennek a felét tudja megcsinálni.
> Egyébként hatásosabb is lesz!
> ...


a crossfit-ben pontosan az a lényeg,szándékosan lenditik ki magukat az egyensúlyból,nem merev testes felhúzódzkodásokat csinálnak,és pontosan azért hogy a test ne legyen egyensúlyban,ezáltal más lesz az ellenállás és az izmokra ható nyomaték is,másképp dolgozza meg őket!rugalmasságot is másképp fejleszti,a nyújtás is másképp zajlik!
ennek köze nincs a hagyományos testépitéshez!ez rugalmassági és főleg állóképesség fejlesztési edzésekről, és nem a hatalmas izomméretekről szól, hanem itt valóban hatalmas rugalmasság és hihetetlen kondició van!


----------



## nyikolka (2009 Február 17)

Aha, kösz az infót, ilyen formában nem ismerem a crossfit tréninget.
Viszont az izmok és ízületek hatásmechanizmusát igen. Azért is tettem azt a bejegyzésemet a Női fitness topicban.
Tehát van akinél nagyon jó eredményeket lehet ezzel elérni, de az esetek többségénél pár év ilyen mozgással simán egész életre tönkre lehet tenni magunkat.


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Február 17)

nyikolka írta:


> Aha, kösz az infót, ilyen formában nem ismerem a crossfit tréninget.
> Viszont az izmok és ízületek hatásmechanizmusát igen. Azért is tettem azt a bejegyzésemet a Női fitness topicban.
> Tehát van akinél nagyon jó eredményeket lehet ezzel elérni, de az esetek többségénél pár év ilyen mozgással simán egész életre tönkre lehet tenni magunkat.


pár év edzés után már mindenkinek rendelkezni kell,ösztönös edzéselvvel,oda figyelve ráérezve esetleg mi okoz túlterhelést neki,vagy ami úgy jelentkezik nála izomzatban vagy izületben az adott gyakorlatot kiiktatja.a magam példája az: 42 év felett hajlékonyabb, robbanékonyabb vagyok mint 32 évesen,odafigyelve ésszerűen nem túlzásba vitt dolgokkal,a test üzeneteire figyelve,lehet egészségesen edzeni! a fanatizmist azt kerülni kell!!régóta vallom az aranyközéputat!!

a crossfit-esek annyit nyújtanak,speciálisan is,hogy gyakorlatilag teljesen hajlékony,rugalmas izmokkal és izületekkel rendelkeznek,lecsökkentve ezzel a sérülés veszélyeket!


----------



## nyikolka (2009 Február 17)

Igen, teljesen igazad van, nagyon fontos a saját edzéselv kidolgozása. Az is igaz, hogy ezt csak sok évnyi tapasztalattal tudatosan lehet kialakítani.
Jómagam, csak 33 éves vagyok, de rendelkezem 9 év versenyszerű atlétika, majd 10 év szintén versenyszerű kyokushin karate tapasztalattal. Mindkét sportnál rengeteget nyújtottunk, és rengeteg súlyzós gyakorlatot végezetünk. Az én ízületeimnek hiába való volt a sok nyújtás, hiába voltam olyan hajlékony, hogy a gerelyt vállszélességnél egy ökölnyivel is át tudtam húzni, vagy hogy simán tudtam angol/francia-spárgát csinálni. Jelenleg kopással küszködöm a vállamba, és rengeteget fáj a térdem időjárásváltozásnál. Pedig ahogy az atlétaedzőm mondta mindig: "A jó atléta bemelegítés és nyújtás nélkül mindig lesérül." Szerencsére nekem csak egy komolyabb műtétem volt, bokaszalagszakadás miatt, de azt is kosarazásnál szereztem.
Na de elnézést kérek az okvetlenkedésem miatt, az én véleményem az, hogy a túlzott dinamikus mozgás károsíthatja az ízületeket, és ennek a nyújtáshoz semmi köze nincs. Az ízületeknek valóban nagyon kell a nyújtás, de ha azok elég lazák, attól még a túlzott terhelésváltás (összehúzás után villámgyors nyúlás) okozta többszörös terhelést nem oldja meg a nyújtás.


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Február 18)

nyikolka írta:


> Igen, teljesen igazad van, nagyon fontos a saját edzéselv kidolgozása. Az is igaz, hogy ezt csak sok évnyi tapasztalattal tudatosan lehet kialakítani
> Na de elnézést kérek az okvetlenkedésem miatt, az én véleményem az, hogy a túlzott dinamikus mozgás károsíthatja az ízületeket, és ennek a nyújtáshoz semmi köze nincs. Az ízületeknek valóban nagyon kell a nyújtás, de ha azok elég lazák, attól még a túlzott terhelésváltás (összehúzás után villámgyors nyúlás) okozta többszörös terhelést nem oldja meg a nyújtás.


ez a te tapasztalatod,de ez nem vonatkozik mindenkire,és nem fog mindenkinek az izülete a mozgástól tönkre menni,figyelmeztető jelleggel jó hogy irtad hogy jobban oda figyeljenek,az edzések mozgások által a szervezeti reakciókra,de nincs kettő azonos szervezet ami egyformán reagálna a terhelésekre,ez is olyan dolog hogy valaki már 30 évesen megkopaszodik vagy megőszül,és van aki még 70 évesen sem ősz és kopasz.ezzel nem bántani akarok senkit csak az összehasonlitás alapjául hoztam fel.
nekem például a 300kg-os gépen való lábedzések sem jelentettek sem izomzati sem izületi problémát soha.és még sokan vagyunk ezzel igy!!
a lényeg!! ha valamelyik gyakorlat elöbb-utóbb problémaként jelentkezik azt abba kell hagyni,hiszen számtalan más mozgással,edzés tipus váltással,kilehet váltani azt, amelyik éppen neked való!lehet ezt érezni már menet közben is hogy mi az ami túl terheli az izületeket,(nehezebben regenerálódik)vagy fájdalommal jár,ami esetleg nehezen múlik el.az ilyet nem szabad folytatni,egyszerűen kell egy kis időt hagyni a regenerációra, és más gyakorlatra vagy mozgásformára cserélni!!


----------



## nyikolka (2009 Február 18)

Köszönöm, ezt akartam gyakorlatilag én is kihozni. Örülök neki, hogy a gondolat kifejtésre került, és ezzel tovább emelted az egyébként fantasztikus topicodat!
Amihez egyébként gratulálok!


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Február 18)

nyikolka írta:


> Köszönöm, ezt akartam gyakorlatilag én is kihozni. Örülök neki, hogy a gondolat kifejtésre került, és ezzel tovább emelted az egyébként fantasztikus topicodat!
> Amihez egyébként gratulálok!


köszönöm ha ez a véleményed!egyébként úgy érzem jó veled beszélgetni,
nem árt ha esetleg te is óvatosságra inted az embereket,hiszen ráérünk nem kell semmit elkapkodni,minden edzésre van idő odafigyelve,mindig a mozgásra hangolva! önmagunkért téve.hiszen ez a lényeg,hogy jól érezzük magunkat a mozgástól,és nem az hogy a szomszéd Pista éppen 10-kg-val többel guggol.önmagunknak feleljünk meg!


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Február 19)

<object width="425" height="344"><object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/PQYYM6t8Qfk&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/PQYYM6t8Qfk&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


<embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/H_ajqCGbe50&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></object>


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Február 19)

azt hiszem vannak dolgok amiért hálásak lehetünk az életben!ebből meritsetek erőt!fejet hajtok eme ember előtt!szerintem rávilágit hogy nekünk mennyire kis problémáink vannak,<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Q4f_UNMNONA&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Q4f_UNMNONA&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object> 
és nehéznek gondoljuk a megoldását!


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Február 19)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/A5iLhAqst6I&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/A5iLhAqst6I&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## nyikolka (2009 Február 19)

Tibi16 írta:


> azt hiszem vannak dolgok amiért hálásak lehetünk az életben!ebből meritsetek erőt!fejet hajtok eme ember előtt!szerintem rávilágit hogy nekünk mennyire kis problémáink vannak,<object height="344" width="425">
> 
> 
> <embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Q4f_UNMNONA&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" height="344" width="425"></object>
> és nehéznek gondoljuk a megoldását!



Na most tényleg vissza kellett tartom a levegőt, hogy ne csússzanjon ki egy könny sem...


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Február 20)

sziasztok! arra szeretném a figyelmeteket felhivni,hogy az nem elég hogy az edzéseden ott vagy! teljesen OTT kell lenni!!! figyelemben,gondolkodásban,koncentrációban!!
ugyan is csak igy van értelme ha koncentráltan,célirányosan abszolút bent vagy az edzéseidben!nem az számit mennyi időt töltöttél el edzésben két órát vagy akár hármat is!ha koncentráltan elvégeztél egy órás edzést ennek volt csak értelme, ha végig érezted az izom munkát! és fejben is koncentráltál!


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Február 20)

<object width="425" height="344"><object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/oPvOnk7YZpw&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/oPvOnk7YZpw&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


<embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-YylY-vvWvk&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></object>


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Február 20)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/agQDXKs3ipM&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/agQDXKs3ipM&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Február 20)

<object width="425" height="344"><object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LgoUSf5RYVw&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LgoUSf5RYVw&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


<embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/NjxXSwupdhs&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></object>


----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Február 22)

SZÉP NAPOT!

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/T24ka9pemz0&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/T24ka9pemz0&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Február 24)

KELLEMES SZÉP NAPOT KIVÁNOK MINDENKINEK!


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Február 24)

fülesmaci93 írta:


> KELLEMES SZÉP NAPOT KIVÁNOK MINDENKINEK!


köszönöm viszont kivánom neked is! és izomlázakban gazdag napokat mindenkinek!


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Február 25)




----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Február 25)




----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Március 3)




----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Március 3)




----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Március 3)




----------



## muki86 (2009 Március 3)

fogyókúrás leves hozzávalók 1 liter víz 3 szaharin ez keményre főzve


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Március 4)

muki86 írta:


> fogyókúrás leves hozzávalók 1 liter víz 3 szaharin ez keményre főzve


így szoktál diétázni??? rossz lehet neked!!:``:nem valami választékos az étrended! de biztos megfelelő!


----------



## terzsolt (2009 Március 8)

Nagyon jó ez a topic. Egyike a legjobbaknak. (Sőt) Nagyon sok jó hasznos információt merítettem már belőle.. 
Gratulálok Tibi


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Március 8)

terzsolt írta:


> Nagyon jó ez a topic. Egyike a legjobbaknak. (Sőt) Nagyon sok jó hasznos információt merítettem már belőle..
> Gratulálok Tibi


köszönöm a véleményedet!(BARÁTOM)
szerintem is bárki merithet nagyon sokféle téren információkat!edzés tippeket
táplálék kiegészitőkkel kapcsolatos információkat.tapasztalatokat és még sok mindent.....OLVASSÁTOK,ALKALMAZZÁTOK ŐKET!!hiszen ezt valóban mindenki magáért teszi!!
az élet minősége, önbecsülése,egészsége,önbizalma alakul,fejlődik bárkinek aki életforma szinten elsajátitja ezeket!


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Március 8)




----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Március 8)




----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Március 8)

sziasztok!

tudjátok az élet vissza igazolta nekem a természetes módon való edzés hosszú távú gyümölcsözését!! van 2 srác távolabbi ismerőseim,huszonévesek pár évig szteroidokkal edzettek és mindkettő kinyirta az izületeit is,és az egyik lelkileg is összeomlott.edzésnek már nyoma sincs az életükben,kiégtek az elvárásaik,és a használt anyagok miatt!!!!!
nem véletlenül adtam a topicnak a NATUR FITNESS cimet!!!
erre szeretnélek titeket is figyelmeztetni,hogy mindig természetes módon elvárások, és másoknak való megfelelések nélkül edzetek!!van időtök egy egész életetetek,hogy csiszoljátok formáljátok magatokat!! akkor ti is elmondhatjátok amit én elmondhatok hogy egészségesen edzem több mint húsz éve!!remélhetőleg ezt is megduplázom,mert ennyi idő után, már nem is tudnék meglenni mozgás nélküljó hangulatú edzéseket,jó formát és kondit kívánok mindannyiótoknak!! és természetes életmódot! sok-sok apró sport sikert ami elvezet a céljaitokhoz!


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Március 11)

http://www.fitmuscle.hu/PDF_files/FM17/FM17_PDF.zip sziasztok egy kis olvasmány!!


----------



## Erőleves (2009 Március 13)

Szervusztok!
Húúú, itt látom a szakiskolás gyerekek nyála elcsordulna-emellett én is érdemi válaszokat kaphatnék. Sajnos még nem tudtam elmerülni ezekben a kincsekben 
Most találtam rátok- nagy bajomban. Egy bentlakásos intézményben dolgozom, óvodástól szakiskolásig vannak növendékeim. Gyógytestnevelő vagyok. 
Hamarosan óralátogatásra jönnek hozzám és természetesen kérik a tesi kompetenciákat, a módszertant, fejlesztési területeket. Ha ezzel kapcsolatosan vagy mozgásfejlesztés témában lenne anyagotok/vázlatotok, megköszönném.

A legeslegnagyobb régi gondom pedig a mozgások szemléltetése. A gyerekek mind értelmi sérültek ,s egy mozdulat- mozgás tanításához, korrigálásához úgy tapasztalom, nem árt, ha nemcsak mondom, mutatom, fogom-igazítom kezüket-lábukat- hanem emellett képen is látják a mozdulatot. 
Krizsanezcné Játékos gyermektorna c.könyve megvan, de az ovitól a szakiskolás gyerekig szemléltetni még nem tudtam (a felsőben már erőedzés, ritmikus sportgimnasztika, sportok..is akad- ebben úgy érzem, van mit tanulnom).

Ha valaki tenne fel ilyen anyagokat, megköszönném. (Ha esetleg rossz helyen kopogtattam, elnézést.Még megpróbálok más fórumon is segítséget kérni. Itt annyi a segítő kéz. Cserébe jelenleg a Gyermeksarok téma Társasjátékok részére feltett anyagaimat tudom felajánlani, ha valakit érdekel.)

Mindenkinek szép estét kívánok.


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Március 14)

szia Erőleves!
a nagy gyerekeknek ajánlanám:Kézikönyv nem csak testépitőknek ebben a könyvben minden gyakorlat szemléltetve van képekkel is,és rengeteg sportághoz kiegészitő súlyzós tippeket tartalmaz a könyv.
javaslom neked,ebből a könyvből nagyon egyszerűen tudod tanulni és tanitani a mozgás sorozatokat!!


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2009 Március 15)

Vidám napot!


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Március 15)

köszi FORTUNETTA!
TETSZIK A SÚLYZÓS KÉP! FRANKÓ!! NEKED IS LEGYEN VIDÁM NAPOD://:


----------



## Erőleves (2009 Március 16)

Kedves Tibi16!
Köszönöm a javaslatodat. Megpróbálom könyvtárból kikölcsönözni -és nekilátunk 
(Még visszajövök, hisz annyi remek dolog van itt!)
Mindenkinek szép napot kívánok!


----------



## Casca (2009 Március 17)

Szia Tibi. Olvasgatom a tanácsaidat,és még csak ezt teszem De...
szeretnék egy napi 20 perces gyakorlatsort kapni,amit egy kripli is tud csinálni.
Tunya vagyok, de szeretnék valahogy kinézni nyárra. Gondolj arra, hogy nem mai csirke vagyok...Kérem ezt méltányolni))
Szóval, mit tegyek napi rendszerességgel....
Köszönöm előre is.....


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Március 18)

Casca írta:


> Szia Tibi. Olvasgatom a tanácsaidat,és még csak ezt teszem De...
> szeretnék egy napi 20 perces gyakorlatsort kapni,amit egy kripli is tud csinálni.
> Tunya vagyok, de szeretnék valahogy kinézni nyárra. Gondolj arra, hogy nem mai csirke vagyok...Kérem ezt méltányolni))
> Szóval, mit tegyek napi rendszerességgel....
> Köszönöm előre is.....


szia! hát kezdésnek nem javaslom a a heti 3 alkalomnál több edzést.
mindenképp aerob jellegű edzést javaslok:futás,kondibicikli, gyakorlatok dvd-ről(fitness aerobic,vagy táncos aerobic,mindenképp könnyebb gyakorlatok,még a kondi fel nem javul addig.


----------



## Casca (2009 Március 18)

Köszi Tibi Akkor elkezdem,mert a férjem szerint súlyzózni lehetne a kazettákkal annyi van.


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Március 18)

Casca írta:


> Köszi Tibi Akkor elkezdem,mert a férjem szerint súlyzózni lehetne a kazettákkal annyi van.


ez jó! ez tetszett!!
akkor tessék hadra fogni a kazettákat!(és önmagad)


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Március 21)

egy kis kedvcsináló!!lányok asszonyok!!!(a forma miatt)
fiúk!nektek is(csak amúgy)


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Március 21)

egy kis TŰZ egy kis ÉLET egy kis DINAMIKA!!!<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/PBPqiMfDQ2g&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/PBPqiMfDQ2g&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Március 21)

szerintem simán elmegy egy sport topicban
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_gJkDeFCj-E&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_gJkDeFCj-E&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Március 22)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/kNu5ijerqMw&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/kNu5ijerqMw&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Casca (2009 Március 22)

Jaj Tibi....ennyire tökéletes nő engem nem késztet arra, hogy mozogjak. Csak nézem, és arra gondolok, hogy én "már2 soha nem leszek ilyen..Mutass egy 50-es asszonyt, akinek van egy kis pocija,kicsi tokája, kicsit löttyedt feneke...deeeee, azért a pasik csorgatják a nyálukat...Na ez doppingolna,mert akkor nem érzem, hogy olyan célért nyúúúzom magam, amit soha nem érek el.... Szóval, tessék az 50-es lányokat is magasztalni)))


Ja....most napi 20 percet nyúzom magam, hátha levegőt tudok venni rendesen)))))))))))))))))


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Március 22)

Casca írta:


> Jaj Tibi....ennyire tökéletes nő engem nem késztet arra, hogy mozogjak. Csak nézem, és arra gondolok, hogy én "már2 soha nem leszek ilyen..Mutass egy 50-es asszonyt, akinek van egy kis pocija,kicsi tokája, kicsit löttyedt feneke...deeeee, azért a pasik csorgatják a nyálukat...Na ez doppingolna,mert akkor nem érzem, hogy olyan célért nyúúúzom magam, amit soha nem érek el.... Szóval, tessék az 50-es lányokat is magasztalni)))
> 
> 
> Ja....most napi 20 percet nyúzom magam, hátha levegőt tudok venni rendesen)))))))))))))))))


mindig mindenkinek önmagának kell megfelelnie!! bárki magából ha kihozza a legjobb formáját,akkor elért mindent!! nem kell!!!!senki másra sem hasonlitani,csak is a saját formáján javitani mindenkinek!! megfelelési kényszer nélkül! akkor lesz sikerélménye és elégedett lesz önmagával,aki pedig elégedett önmagával az boldog ember!! anélkül is hogy szuper kockás hasa van vagy nincs mert az számit az a tudat,hogy megtette önmagáért a megfelelő lépéseket!! mindenkinek ezt a gondolat menetet ajánlom,hogy megtanulja jól érezni magát a bőrében!nem pedig másoknak való megfelelési kényszer!!!mert azzal csak lelkileg sározza be magát aki úgy él,és boldogtalan depressziós emberré válik!
EZT MINDENKI JEGYEZZE MEG AKI ELOLVASSA!!!


----------



## Casca (2009 Március 22)

Tibi én elégedett vagyok magammal, csak a pulcsim nyekereg így tél végén Majd szétpattan,és ezért szeretnék neki jót.
Szóval harcolok a hurkák ellen,ami télen rám telepedett...de azért depinek semmi nyoma. Csak az eszméletlen tunyaságomat győzzem le..Igyekszem..


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Március 23)

Casca írta:


> Tibi én elégedett vagyok magammal, csak a pulcsim nyekereg így tél végén Majd szétpattan,és ezért szeretnék neki jót.
> Szóval harcolok a hurkák ellen,ami télen rám telepedett...de azért depinek semmi nyoma. Csak az eszméletlen tunyaságomat győzzem le..Igyekszem..


az elöbbi üzenetem mindenkinek szólt mert sokan abban a cipőben járnak.
a tunyaságot pedig,csak gondolat váltással lehet megszüntetni!!
ha erősebb a vágyad a jobb formára,akkor lesz hozzá késztetés hogy megtudd tenni,amit akarsz!!ha nem akkor kellő motivációt kell szerezni,mert csak úgy leszel képes edzeni rendszeresen.alakits ki életformát a mozgásra!!
a kilók ellen nem harcolni kell!! mind ahogy ezt sokan tévesen teszik.az edzést ÉLVEZNI kell,és ha élvezed az edzést,az jó időtöltés is, és a célodat is eltudod érni ÉLVEZETTEL!!( a harccolok)
szerintem helytelen megközelités,benne van a szóban hogy egy kellemetlen cselekedetet teszel!!szóval szemlélet váltás!!
KÉPES VAGY RÁ!!
nem véletlen szoktam irni:JÓ edzést kivánok!ebben benn van, hogy kellemes és eredményes cselekedetet kivánok,ami sikerre vezet!!


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Március 25)




----------



## Fortunetta189 (2009 Március 27)

Nagyon szuperek a képek Tibi mozgásra fel itt a tavasz:ugras: Ébresztő!!!


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Március 28)

Fortunetta189 írta:


> Nagyon szuperek a képek Tibi mozgásra fel itt a tavasz:ugras: Ébresztő!!!


Ma kerti fitnesskedés lesz ebben a szép napsütésben.De már ezt várta az ember hogy kint lehessen mozogni.://:


----------



## Igros (2009 Március 31)

Helló!
Gondoltam mutatok egy dinamikusan fejlödő oldalt:
http://bodyshop24.lapunk.hu/

Fórum,chat...stb

Gyertek és regisztráljatok


----------



## kamig (2009 Április 1)

igen igen


----------



## taoofflow (2009 Április 2)

Sziasztok! Érdekelne egy könyv, a címe: *Cukorblues*. Megosztaná valaki a többiekkel és velem? Köszönettel


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Április 3)

taoofflow írta:


> Sziasztok! Érdekelne egy könyv, a címe: *Cukorblues*. Megosztaná valaki a többiekkel és velem? Köszönettel


:?::ugras::5::idea::idea::idea::4::roll::roll:\\m/:656:a válasz is legalább olyan (értelmes)!! mint a a topicban feltett kérésed!!


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Április 5)




----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Április 10)

sziasztok fittek!és fittségre vágyók! itt a jó idő és kikell használni hogy kint lehet mozogni sportolni a természetben! szerintem szó szerint isteni kint lenni és kint sportolgatni.tegyétek ezt ti is legyetek kint a szabadban napozzatok töltödjetek fel a természet erejével,és ünnep ide vagy oda erősitsétek a jellemeteket ünnepek alatti mozgással is.Már nincs idő odázgatni!!most kell edzeni ha a nyárra jól akartok kinézni!!jó edzést kivánok hozzá mindannyiótoknak!!


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Április 11)

kellemes húsvéti ünnepeket kivánok nektek!LÁNYOKNAK! sok locsolót!ruha ne maradjon szárazon!FIÚK!ti belülről is nedvesitsetek!ha marad egy kis józanság és kedv edzetek is egy kicsit!


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Április 17)




----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Április 17)




----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Április 17)




----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Április 17)




----------



## Fortunetta189 (2009 Április 17)

Jók a képek Tibi kiss


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Április 18)

hát igen! aki annyi időt energiát fordit magára,háát a képek úgymond magukért beszélnek!


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Április 18)

sziasztok fittek!!
javaslom mindenkinek a napozást! mert nagyon jól feltőlt energiával!és a bőr szín sem mellékes!MOST kell napozni,mert mire ide ér az erős napsütés,már rég barna az ember,régóta minden évben igy csinálom,nem használok naptejet fokozatosan barnítom magam,soha nem ég le a bőr mert mindig érzem mennyi elég!!javaslom nektek is,az áprilisi napozásokat! sokan július-augusztusban kezdenek el napozni,csak rájuk kell nézni a bőrük szine egyenes arányban áll a napozási tapasztalataikkal!://:
tehát a napozást is fokozatosan vezessétek be,mint ahogy az életformaszerű edzéseket! a roham tempó és a párhetes edzések nem vezetnek sehova!! de ezt már biztosan sokan megtapasztaltátok!!edzésben is és napozásban is szó szerint a(BŐRÖTÖKÖN)jó edzést, napozást és a tanácsok betartását kivánom nektek!egyébként a (BŐRÖTÖKÖN)fogjátok tapasztalni://:


----------



## Chandler (2009 Április 18)

Miért nem használsz naptejet? Semmivel sem kened magad?


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Április 18)

Chandler írta:


> Miért nem használsz naptejet? Semmivel sem kened magad?


mint írtam nem használok naptejet,mert mire igazán erős napfény és sugárzás lesz már fullosan barna leszek.igazából már most is az vagyok,igaz nem szolibarna,de én a természetesség híve vagyok,természetes barnára szeretem napoztatni magam,ezt sem túlzásba vinni!!mint mindenben az arany közép út.
igazából nincs is szükségem naptejre,mert nagyon régóta,úgy szokta meg a bőröm és nem is égek hanem egyből barnulok.


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Május 11)

sziasztok! remélem azért edzetek rendesen,vagy annyira edzetek hogy nincs is idő írni:444:mert mindenki a nyári jó formára gyúr


----------



## viki8101 (2009 Május 11)

...egy kis reszlet az edzesembol..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y8qvunnV3Zc


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Május 12)

viki8101 írta:


> ...egy kis reszlet az edzesembol..
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y8qvunnV3Zc


szia Viki! 
megnéztem jó az edzés részlet! eredményes versenyzést kivánok neked!


----------



## moremore (2009 Május 15)

Örülök a sport témáknak, mert úgy érzem, sokat beszélnek a fontosságáról, de igazából nem tesznek érte. Jó lenne, ha tudnátok olyan dolgokat feltenni, amely segítené a tanítókat a testnevelés tanításában, mert szerintem még korán kell elkezdeni a sport megszerettetését.


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Május 15)

moremore írta:


> Örülök a sport témáknak, mert úgy érzem, sokat beszélnek a fontosságáról, de igazából nem tesznek érte. Jó lenne, ha tudnátok olyan dolgokat feltenni, amely segítené a tanítókat a testnevelés tanításában, mert szerintem még korán kell elkezdeni a sport megszerettetését.


hát ha vissza olvasol,a témában elég sokféle edzés tipus, és több sportággal kapcsolatos videó és pdf,és irásos anyag van amely bármely korosztálynak szolgál útmutatásul!


----------



## kovi5100 (2009 Május 16)

Én is sulyzózom, de rájöttem hogy elhanyagoltam a kardió edzést és kicsit magas lett a vérnyomásom. Most a bodypumpot csinálom szivesen.


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Május 16)

kovi5100 írta:


> Én is sulyzózom, de rájöttem hogy elhanyagoltam a kardió edzést és kicsit magas lett a vérnyomásom. Most a bodypumpot csinálom szivesen.


csinálj crossfit jellegű edzéseket, és akkor megoldódik a cardió és súlyzós edzés is egyben


----------



## linuska (2009 Május 18)

sziasztok!ugy hallottam hogy egy két fittnes gyakorlat jó a menstruácios görcsökre!tudnátok segiteni?


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Május 19)

linuska írta:


> sziasztok!ugy hallottam hogy egy két fittnes gyakorlat jó a menstruácios görcsökre!tudnátok segiteni?


szia! erre a kérdésedre a jóga és fitness topicban biztosan jobban tudják a választ


----------



## dreamaya (2009 Május 19)

linuska írta:


> sziasztok!ugy hallottam hogy egy két fittnes gyakorlat jó a menstruácios görcsökre!tudnátok segiteni?


*Szia *
*Bár vétek szerintem a jógából kiemelni valamit így, mert az egy egységes rendszer: a következő ászanák enyhítnek a menstruációval kapcsolatos panaszokon.*

*Bhudzsangászana - Kobraállás *


​ 
*Halászana - Ekeállás *



*

*​ 
*(Ardha) Salabhászana - Fél sáskaállás / Sáskaállás*
*

 *
*

*​ 
*Forrás:*
http://nilamani.uw.hu/main.php?valasz=aszanak
Csatolás megtekintése 290003​


----------



## Jupiterrr (2009 Május 21)

Örülök neki, hogy itt viszonylag sok szó esik a sportolásról.
Tudományosan is bizonyított tény, hogy az aktív, rendszeres testmozgás nem csak a fizikai, de a lelki működést is jótékonyan befolyásolja. Pl. a sportolás gyakorisága egyértelműen fordított arányban áll a depressziós megbetegedés kialakulásának valószínűségével.
Én is rendszeresen futok vagy tornázok, és nagyszerűen érzem magam tőle. Mindenkinek szívből ajánlom!


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Május 21)

Jupiterrr írta:


> Örülök neki, hogy itt viszonylag sok szó esik a sportolásról.
> Tudományosan is bizonyított tény, hogy az aktív, rendszeres testmozgás nem csak a fizikai, de a lelki működést is jótékonyan befolyásolja. Pl. a sportolás gyakorisága egyértelműen fordított arányban áll a depressziós megbetegedés kialakulásának valószínűségével.
> Én is rendszeresen futok vagy tornázok, és nagyszerűen érzem magam tőle. Mindenkinek szívből ajánlom!


hát igen a sport,a mozgás kortól nemtől függetlenül ajánlott!
a kedvező hatásai miatt,de nem eltúlozva,az arany középúton maradva akkor sokáig élvezet marad!


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Május 31)

sziasztok fittek és fittségre vágyók!! újra itt a nyár,javaslom mindegyikőtöknek a kinti edzéseket,szuper a friss levegőn kint edzeni,napsütésben sportolni bármit vagy túrázgatni,kint jógázni,egyszerűen szuper!!!!!tegyétek ti is!!


----------



## beamari (2009 Május 31)

Sziasztok!

Jo tema, mert egyre tobb az elhizott fiatal, es a tulsullyal kuszkodo.
Nekem a munkambol adodoan mindig fittnek kell lennem, es ezert mar tobb , mint 10 eve rendszeresen sportolok( 28 eves no vagyok) . Eleinte tobb even keresztul aerobickoztam, de egy 6 ev utaz a testem mar nem fogyott, nem valtozott a megszokott mozgasgyakorlatoktol. aztan kiprobaltam mast is, a fittnsst, a tancot, es ujabban a futast. Mindig is utaltam szaladni, de most megszerettem, imadom, hogy sok oxigenhez jut a tudom, es jol esik a friss levegon lenni!!! 

Csak egy jo tanacsom van azoknak, akik fogyni akarnak: fussanak rendszersen, naponta akar 20-30 percet, es garantalt a fogyas. Persze , amire meg oda kell figyelni, az az etkezes! Nincs cukor, kenyer es zsiros kolbasz vagy hus- de ez mar egy mas tema.

Ami meg abszolut tuti fogyaszto az a tanc. egy oras aktiv tanccal rengeteg kaloriat egetsz el, es nem is beszelve a jo kozerzetrol.

Szoval hajra... nekem bejott!! Csak akarat kell, hogy legyozzuk az eloiteleteinket!


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Május 31)

beamari írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Jo tema, mert egyre tobb az elhizott fiatal, es a tulsullyal kuszkodo.
> Nekem a munkambol adodoan mindig fittnek kell lennem, es ezert mar tobb , mint 10 eve rendszeresen sportolok( 28 eves no vagyok) . Eleinte tobb even keresztul aerobickoztam, de egy 6 ev utaz a testem mar nem fogyott, nem valtozott a megszokott mozgasgyakorlatoktol. aztan kiprobaltam mast is, a fittnsst, a tancot, es ujabban a futast. Mindig is utaltam szaladni, de most megszerettem, imadom, hogy sok oxigenhez jut a tudom, es jol esik a friss levegon lenni!!!
> ...


köszi a véleményedet és tapasztalatodat! remélem többeket is ösztönöz a hozzászólásod! 
szia 
Tibi


----------



## terzsolt (2009 Június 7)

Hi everybody!

Én elkezdek megint futni. Olyan lelkesítően hat rám mindig ez az oldal ha ide kattintok. Jó visszaolvasgatni ebben a topicban. Pár hónappal ezelőtt elkezdtem futni, de úgy kb. már három hetet kihagytam. Először a futás nagyon nehezen ment de pár hét után egyre egyre jobban ment. Egy héten hatszor futottam. Észre vettem magamon, hogy a testzsírom csökkent, nincs akkora hasam. 
A futást nem azért hagytam mert lusta voltam hanem felújítással foglalkoztunk. Az egész házat kifestettük, cementes zsákot pakolgattam, meg mindent amikor ilyenkor felújítás során szóba jöhet, így megengedtem magamnak, hogy kimaradjon a futás. (nem is nagyon volt már rá energiám, mindig izomlázam volt.) 
ja, és beamarit olyan jó volt olvasni, hogy holnaptól megint futni fogok. (na és egyhéten háromszor egy kicsit gyúrok is. Az a jó bennem ha elkezdem akkor már kitartó vagyok, csak egyszer el kell kezdenem) 

Ti is tegyetek ugyanígy, mert önmagunkat legyőzni a legnehezebb, pedig sokszor olyan kis dolgokon múlnak a nagy dolgok. (pl. három pohár bor helyett kettőt inni, minden nap csak egy kicsit többet sétálni) 
Kitartást, és sok egészséget mindenkinek. ja, és legfontosabb a mértékletesség mindenben. (könnyű mondani)

Üdv: Zsolt


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Június 7)

terzsolt írta:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> Én elkezdek megint futni. Olyan lelkesítően hat rám mindig ez az oldal ha ide kattintok. Jó visszaolvasgatni ebben a topicban. Pár hónappal ezelőtt elkezdtem futni, de úgy kb. már három hetet kihagytam. Először a futás nagyon nehezen ment de pár hét után egyre egyre jobban ment. Egy héten hatszor futottam. Észre vettem magamon, hogy a testzsírom csökkent, nincs akkora hasam.
> A futást nem azért hagytam mert lusta voltam hanem felújítással foglalkoztunk. Az egész házat kifestettük, cementes zsákot pakolgattam, meg mindent amikor ilyenkor felújítás során szóba jöhet, így megengedtem magamnak, hogy kimaradjon a futás. (nem is nagyon volt már rá energiám, mindig izomlázam volt.)
> ...


szia Zsolt! örülök hogy kitartó vagy! mindannyiónknak vannak olyan helyzetei hogy kimarad vagy valami miatt elmaradnak edzések! az a lényeg hogy legyen folytatás!!ez is olyan ciklikus mint az élet és minden,vannak aktivabb és passzivabb időszakok!mindenkinek!! lényeg hogy megújulva jókedvvel folytatjuk egy életen át!
kivánom mindannyiótoknak ezt a szellemiséget!jó edzést és kitartást mindenkinek!!


----------



## hajni1971 (2009 Június 25)

Sziasztok!
Csak néhány beírást olvastam el, de már érzem, hogy kezd bennem mocorogni az ambíció,hogy tegyem fel a pilátes cd-t,vagy vegyem elő az ugrálópadot.Van valaki, aki járatos a pilátesben? mert én teljesen kezdő vagyok.
Üdv 
Hajni kiss


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Június 26)

hajni1971 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Csak néhány beírást olvastam el, de már érzem, hogy kezd bennem mocorogni az ambíció,hogy tegyem fel a pilátes cd-t,vagy vegyem elő az ugrálópadot.Van valaki, aki járatos a pilátesben? mert én teljesen kezdő vagyok.
> Üdv
> Hajni kiss


szia Hajni!

hát ha mocorog az ambíció akkor teljes gőzzel előre a kívánt forma elérésére!!és ugri-bugri indulhat!!nincs tapasztalatom a pilatessel kapcsolatosan de biztos lesz olyan akinek van. tehát hajrá!!


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Július 5)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/mFHVLb6z-58&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/mFHVLb6z-58&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2009 Július 5)

Jó edzést!


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Július 5)

Fortunetta189 írta:


> Jó edzést!



köszi Fortu! frankó a kép. neked is jó edzést kivánok!


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Július 12)

használjátok az elmétek erejét,a sikeres formátok eléréséhez!!mert ami formát alfa állapotban előre elképzeltek és megrögzitetek,azt a belső erőtök révén az addigi tehetetlenségeteket levetkőzve valósággá változtatjátok,a tudatos elmétek mindig akadályt kifogást keres,mert szeret komfortban kényelemben lenni,de ha betöltöd az új formát és erőállapotot,a belső tudatalatti erőd kifogja kényszeriteni!!!az eredményt belőled!!ne becsült alá!! a képzelet erejét!!


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2009 Július 15)




----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Július 15)

Fortunetta189 írta:


>


szióka Fortu!! na ez kemény!! van ám ösztönző a fittségre vágyóknak!!


----------



## angela1977 (2009 Július 15)

Helló!
szerintem sokak az időhiányra panaszkodnak. Bár, hogy mire szánsz időt...


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Július 15)

angela1977 írta:


> Helló!
> szerintem sokak az időhiányra panaszkodnak. Bár, hogy mire szánsz időt...


hát igen mindenki maga dönti el mire szán időt,vagy illuzióiban ringatózik és sok mindenre hivatkozik hogy miért nem sportol vagy edz,és megdumálja magát hogy miért nem, ez lelkileg könnyebb és ez az igazság!!!
de a rendszeresen edzőknek jó edzéseket! a többieknek SZÉP ÁLMOKAT kivánok!egy jobb formáról


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Július 22)

sziasztok erre járók!!remélem mindenki elérte és tartja a vágyott formáját!!és a szép nyári nap barnította színét! ha nem hát elment szoliba!aki pedig nem érte el a kívánt formát hát ne bánkódjon mert ,max késöbb lesz jó formája de lesz!!legalább is remélhetőleg!! mert semmi sem lehetetlen, egy jó forma elérése pedig pláne nem!!amúgy is életformáról beszélünk nem pedig arról hogy 2 hónapig hülyére hajtja magát valaki,aztán megint 20 évig semmi,mint ahogy előtte sem volt edzés 20 évig
tehát türelem,kitartás és rendszeres edzés!!!aki ezek nélkül fitt és jó formájú!!hát hadd gratuláljak neki
tehát EDZENI!!!


----------



## redlion (2009 Július 28)

dreamaya írta:


> *Szia *​


 
Sziasztok! Hát ez valami életveszély! Nincs az a menzesz hogy én ezt megcsináljam, inkább leúszok húsz hosszat!Csatolás megtekintése 318469


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Augusztus 3)




----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Augusztus 3)




----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Augusztus 3)




----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Augusztus 3)




----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Augusztus 3)

egy kis motiváció! kedves fiúk és lányok!


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Augusztus 3)




----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Augusztus 3)




----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Augusztus 3)




----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Augusztus 3)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/avdX9MYDU_A&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/avdX9MYDU_A&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Augusztus 4)

http://www.tesztoszteron.hu/link.php?kl=http://www.fitmuscle.hu/PDF_files/FM13/01_07_FM13.pdf


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Augusztus 5)

<table width="540" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="100"><tbody><tr><td valign="top" width="415" align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff"><table width="93%" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="2"><tbody><tr><td colspan="2" class="text_12_black_justify" height="16">



A spinning edzések következtében nem fognak megnagyobbodni a combok. Az órák változatossága és a sok magas sebességű tekerés erősít, formál, de nem növel izomtömeget. Inkább szálkásít. A farizom viszont csodás formákat vehet fel a gyakori spinningeléstől. 
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
</td> <td valign="top" width="125" align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff"><table width="100%" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"> <tbody><tr> <td width="1" bgcolor="#f1decb">



</td> <td valign="top" align="right"> <table class="newsTableCim" onclick="MM_openBrWindow('http://www.style.hu/lib/model/picViewer/picViewer.php?configRoot=/var/www/bpstyle.hu/bpstyle.hu/lib/model/picViewer/picViewerConfigNews.php&largePicId=1&frameWidth=&frameHeight=&smallPicHeight=60&idName=news_id&idValue=1293','','width=800,height=620')" width="100" background="http://www.style.hu/media/picture/news/Spinning_mindenkinek-little-1293-stylehu-9de2cd.jpg" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="78"> <tbody><tr> <td>

</td> </tr> </tbody></table> <table width="80%" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="10"> <tbody><tr> <td>
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> <table class="newsTableCim" onclick="MM_openBrWindow('http://www.style.hu/lib/model/picViewer/picViewer.php?configRoot=/var/www/bpstyle.hu/bpstyle.hu/lib/model/picViewer/picViewerConfigNews.php&largePicId=2&frameWidth=&frameHeight=&smallPicHeight=60&idName=news_id&idValue=1293','','width=800,height=620')" width="100" background="http://www.style.hu/media/picture/news/Spinning_mindenkinek-little-1293-stylehu-d08350.jpg" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="78"> <tbody><tr> <td>

</td> </tr> </tbody></table> <table width="80%" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="10"> <tbody><tr> <td>
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td width="10">
</td> </tr> </tbody></table></td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="2" valign="top" align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" height="5">
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> <table width="330" bgcolor="#ffffff" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td colspan="2" height="15">
</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Augusztus 5)

<table width="540" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="100"><tbody><tr><td valign="top" width="415" align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff"><table width="93%" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="2"><tbody><tr><td colspan="2" class="text_12_black_justify" height="16">Az edzés egyik fontos elemének számít a zene. A különböző szakaszokat és gyakorlatokat az aerobik órákhoz hasonlóan a résztvevők az edzői utasításokat követve zenére végzik. A program rendszerint különböző intenzitású szakaszokból épül fel. 

A bemelegítésül szolgáló első néhány perces, kis ellenállású és közepes fordulatszámú pedálozás után nagy sebességű sprintek, közepes sebességű síkmenetek és lassú fordulatszámú hegymenetek váltogatják egymást. A tréner utasításának megfelelően választják meg az edzeni vágyók az ellenállás nagyságát, ezzel szabályozva a fordulatszámot. A kerékpáron azonban természetesen nem aerobiklépéseket kombinálnak, hanem ülve és állva kerékpározva, a súlypont áthelyezésével és karkombinációkkal alakítják ki a programot.

*A **spinning előnyei:*

- fizikai és mentális jó közérzetet biztosít,
- hatékonyan dolgoztatja a szív- és keringési rendszert,
- kíméli az izületeket kortól, testsúlytól függetlenül,
- bárki számára elvégezhető,
- egy óra alatt akár 800-900 kalóriát is felhasználhatunk!
<!--[if !supportLineBreakNewLine]-->
<!--[endif]-->*Felszerelés a spinninghez:*

- legyen nálad törölköző és legalább <st1:metricconverter w:st="on" productid="0,5 liter">0,5 liter</st1:metricconverter> ásványvíz,
- kerékpáros nadrág, mert sokkal kényelmesebb,
- nem igényel nagyfokú ügyességet, tehát mindenki számára elérhető.

A spinning edzések következtében nem fognak megnagyobbodni a combok. Az órák változatossága és a sok magas sebességű tekerés erősít, formál, de nem növel izomtömeget. Inkább szálkásít. A farizom viszont csodás formákat vehet fel a gyakori spinningeléstől. 
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
</td> <td valign="top" width="125" align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff"><table width="100%" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"> <tbody><tr> <td width="1" bgcolor="#f1decb">



</td> <td valign="top" align="right"> <table class="newsTableCim" onclick="MM_openBrWindow('http://www.style.hu/lib/model/picViewer/picViewer.php?configRoot=/var/www/bpstyle.hu/bpstyle.hu/lib/model/picViewer/picViewerConfigNews.php&largePicId=1&frameWidth=&frameHeight=&smallPicHeight=60&idName=news_id&idValue=1293','','width=800,height=620')" width="100" background="http://www.style.hu/media/picture/news/Spinning_mindenkinek-little-1293-stylehu-9de2cd.jpg" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="78"> <tbody><tr> <td>

</td> </tr> </tbody></table> <table width="80%" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="10"> <tbody><tr> <td>
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> <table class="newsTableCim" onclick="MM_openBrWindow('http://www.style.hu/lib/model/picViewer/picViewer.php?configRoot=/var/www/bpstyle.hu/bpstyle.hu/lib/model/picViewer/picViewerConfigNews.php&largePicId=2&frameWidth=&frameHeight=&smallPicHeight=60&idName=news_id&idValue=1293','','width=800,height=620')" width="100" background="http://www.style.hu/media/picture/news/Spinning_mindenkinek-little-1293-stylehu-d08350.jpg" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="78"> <tbody><tr> <td>

</td> </tr> </tbody></table> <table width="80%" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="10"> <tbody><tr> <td>
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td width="10">
</td> </tr> </tbody></table></td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="2" valign="top" align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" height="5">
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> <table width="330" bgcolor="#ffffff" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td colspan="2" height="15">
</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Augusztus 5)

Fenékformálás munkában és otthon
<table width="93%" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="2"> <tbody><tr> <td class="text_11_brown" width="65%"> 2009. Február 18. </td> <td class="text_11_brown" width="35%" align="right"> 
</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="2" class="text_11_black" height="8">
</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="2" class="text_12_black_justify" height="22"> * Mutasson bárki is egy férfit, akit nem varázsol el egy gyönyörű, formás női popsi látványa! Ez a tény az evolúciós fejlődést megfigyelve nem is csoda: a még négy lábon járó ősök épp szemmagasságban riszálták hátsójukat. * </td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="2" class="text_11_black" bgcolor="#f3f2f1" height="20"><table width="100%" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="25"> <tbody><tr> <td width="10">
</td> <td class="text_11_black">

betűméret

</td> <td width="47">
</td> <td width="85"> 

nyomtatás  </td> <td width="109"> 

küldés emailben  </td> </tr> </tbody></table></td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="2" class="text_11_black" height="15">
</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="2" class="text_12_black_justify" height="16"> <table width="380" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"> <tbody><tr><td height="10">
</td></tr> <tr> <td align="center" height="80"> 

 </td> </tr> <tr><td height="10">
</td></tr> </tbody></table> Az 'ősök' szempontjából a formás, izmos hátsó nem csak esztétikai értékkel bírt, de ebben látták a párzókedvet és az egészséges, erős utód lehetőségét. Később - már a két lábon való közlekedéssel - a mellek is jobban előtérbe kerültek, mint női vonzóerő, ám a formás popsi vonzereje ekkor sem veszített semmit jelentőségéből - a nők 'csodafegyvere' maradt, amellyel szemben a férfiak kiszolgáltatottá és védtelenné váltak. Még a nem 'tökéletes' popsi is vonzza a férfiszemet, hiszen a férfiak még a kicsit nagyobb, kicsit puhább vagy éppen a kicsit kisebb feneket is szexinek találják. Ha azonban mégis kicsit formásabbá tennénk a popsinkat, most olvashatsz néhány 'trükköt' popsiformáláshoz:

*Gyorsabban a boltba*

Kényelmes sétálgatás helyett menjünk egy kicsit gyorsabban és aktívabban. Mindennap megyünk valahová, így ez a fajta 'edzés' is mindennapos lesz.

*Feszíts be!*

Akár az irodában, akár otthon végezhető gyakorlat: üljünk egyenesen, feszítsük össze a popsit, tartsuk így pár másodpercig, majd lazítsuk el. Ismételjük meg 5-10-szer minden alkalommal.

*Popsi-tökéletesítés*

Reggeli indulás előtt tökéletes gyakorlat. Feküdjünk hasra, emeljük meg a bal kezünket és a jobb lábunkat úgy, hogy közben a hasizmunk laza marad. Tartsuk meg egy pár másodpercig, majd engedjük le. Ugyanezt végezzük el a másik oldalra is. Ismételjük mindkét oldalon 6-8-szor.

*Fel és le*

Beakasztott lábakkal végezzük a gyakorlatot. Kezek a fej fölött, popsi ellazítva. Emeljük meg a felsőtestünket, maradjunk így néhány másodpercig. Ismételjük meg tízszer anélkül, hogy felsőtestünk érintené a talajt.

*Erősítés*

A legkönnyebb és a leghatásosabb fenékgyakorlat a guggolás. A gyakorlatot színesíthetjük, ha a nyitott ajtóba állunk, mindkét oldalon megtámaszkodunk a kezünkkel, majd a fenekünket hátranyomjuk, mintha egy székre készülnénk leülni úgy, hogy a felsőtestünk amennyire csak lehet egyenes maradjon. Ha sikerül a gyakorlat közben a popsit minél hátrább nyomni, biztosak lehetünk benne, hogy néhány ilyen gyakorlat után fenekünk feszessé, izmossá válik.

*Popó-lifting*

Háton fekszünk, felhúzott lábakkal. A felsőtestet addig emeljük, míg egy vonalba nem kerül a hátunk a combunkkal és a térdünkkel. Háromszor tartsuk meg ezt a pózt olyan hosszan, amíg csak tudjuk anélkül, hogy a hátunkat letennénk. Hatásosabbá tehetjük a gyakorlatot, ha a fenékemelések közben lábainkat felváltva kinyújtjuk úgy, hogy a két térd egymás mellett maradjon. Ismételjük meg mindkét lábbal 10-szer.

*Vízbenkocogás*

A nyári időszakban ideális a vízparton lévőknek: álljunk mellmagasságú vízben és indulhat is a kocogás. A vízben nagyobb erőt kell kifejtenünk, ám az ízületeket kíméli.
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
 <table width="100%" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td width="1" bgcolor="#f1decb">



</td> <td valign="top" align="right"> <table class="newsTableCim" onclick="MM_openBrWindow('http://www.style.hu/lib/model/picViewer/picViewer.php?configRoot=/var/www/bpstyle.hu/bpstyle.hu/lib/model/picViewer/picViewerConfigNews.php&largePicId=1&frameWidth=&frameHeight=&smallPicHeight=60&idName=news_id&idValue=1913','','width=800,height=620')" width="100" background="http://www.style.hu/media/picture/news/Popsi-a-nok-csodafegyvere-little-1913-stylehu1234952606.jpg" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="78"> <tbody><tr> <td>

</td> </tr> </tbody></table> <table width="80%" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="10"> <tbody><tr> <td>
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> <table class="newsTableCim" onclick="MM_openBrWindow('http://www.style.hu/lib/model/picViewer/picViewer.php?configRoot=/var/www/bpstyle.hu/bpstyle.hu/lib/model/picViewer/picViewerConfigNews.php&largePicId=2&frameWidth=&frameHeight=&smallPicHeight=60&idName=news_id&idValue=1913','','width=800,height=620')" width="100" background="http://www.style.hu/media/picture/news/Popsi-a-nok-csodafegyvere-little-1913-stylehu1234952616.jpg" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="78"> <tbody><tr> <td>

</td> </tr> </tbody></table> <table width="80%" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="10"> <tbody><tr>  <td>
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> <table class="newsTableCim" onclick="MM_openBrWindow('http://www.style.hu/lib/model/picViewer/picViewer.php?configRoot=/var/www/bpstyle.hu/bpstyle.hu/lib/model/picViewer/picViewerConfigNews.php&largePicId=3&frameWidth=&frameHeight=&smallPicHeight=60&idName=news_id&idValue=1913','','width=800,height=620')" width="100" background="http://www.style.hu/media/picture/news/Popsi-a-nok-csodafegyvere-little-1913-stylehu1234952611.jpg" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="78"> <tbody><tr> <td>

</td> </tr> </tbody></table> <table width="80%" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="10"> <tbody><tr> <td>
</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Augusztus 5)

<table width="380" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td align="center" height="80">

 </td> </tr> <tr><td height="10">
</td></tr> </tbody></table> A Kangoo egy speciálisan kiképzett cipő, melynek talpán rugalmas hajlított lemezek találhatóak. Egy svájci cég tulajdonosa szabadalmaztatta a kanadai Mr. Cregory Lekthtam által feltalált cipő sajátosságait. Az első modellt a Párizsban megrendezett sportszer kiállításon mutatták be 1994-ben. A következő évben több tudományos kutatást is végeztek az ausztrál Lismore és a svájci Lusanne-i Egyetemen, hogy alátámasszák a Kangoo használatának előnyeit. Kimutatták, hogy a Kangoo futás és aerobikozás közben csökkenti a boka, térd és gerinc ízületek lehetséges sérülését. További teszteléseket végeztek és megállapították, hogy a vendégek
eufórikus hangulatba kerültek, miközben tánczenére ugráltak a cipőben.

Magyarországon elsősorban aerobik edzéseken használatos, ám külföldön egyre többen húznak Kangoo cipőt futáshoz is.

Egy Kangoo aerobik óra nagyjából megegyezik a hagyományos aerobik órák menetével. A test alsó és felső részére együttesen hat, anélkül, hogy felesleges terhelést jelentene a test számára. Használatával jelentősen csökken a gerinc-, a térd- és a boka ízületeinek terhelése, egyúttal a lehetséges sérülések is nagyobb számban elkerülhetőek. Erősíti az immunrendszert, a szívet és a tüdőt. A szervezet oxigén felhasználása átlagosan 18 %-kal több, mint egy szimpla aerobik órán, ez azt is jelenti, hogy kb. 100-200 kalóriát éget el a szervezet 10-15 perc alatt.

- A Kangoo az ellipszis rugói és feszítő szalagjai révén képes akár 70%-kal is csökkenteni a talajra érkezéskor fellépő becsapódás erejét.

- Az izületi és gerincsérülések lehetőségét 40-50%-kal is csökkentheti.

- Pulzusmérővel végzett gyakorlatokkal fokozottabb súlycsökkenés érhető el (akár 25%-kal több kalória égethető el, mint más mozgásformákkal).

- Hatékonyan növeli az állóképességet, és 12-18%-kal magasabb oxigén felhasználást eredményez.

- Javítja a csont- és izomsűrűséget.

- Növeli a motivációt, koordinációt, egyensúlyérzéket és egyben segít leküzdeni a stresszt.

Az ugrálás az egyik leghatékonyabb és legvidámabb aerobik
mozgásforma, ami azoknak a sportolóknak és fitnesz termekbe látogatóknak ajánlatos, akik magas energiafelhasználás mellett az izületekre és gerincre ható terhelést minimalizálni akarják.

Csak ugorj be egy edzőterembe, hogy ugrálhass.
<table width="100%" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td width="1" bgcolor="#f1decb">



</td> <td valign="top" align="right"> <table class="newsTableCim" onclick="MM_openBrWindow('http://www.style.hu/lib/model/picViewer/picViewer.php?configRoot=/var/www/bpstyle.hu/bpstyle.hu/lib/model/picViewer/picViewerConfigNews.php&largePicId=1&frameWidth=&frameHeight=&smallPicHeight=60&idName=news_id&idValue=1360','','width=800,height=620')" width="100" background="http://www.style.hu/media/picture/news/Kangoo_a_nyulcipo-little-1360-stylehu-33569e.jpg" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="78"> <tbody><tr> <td>

</td> </tr> </tbody></table> <table width="80%" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="10"> <tbody><tr> <td>
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> <table class="newsTableCim" onclick="MM_openBrWindow('http://www.style.hu/lib/model/picViewer/picViewer.php?configRoot=/var/www/bpstyle.hu/bpstyle.hu/lib/model/picViewer/picViewerConfigNews.php&largePicId=2&frameWidth=&frameHeight=&smallPicHeight=60&idName=news_id&idValue=1360','','width=800,height=620')" width="100" background="http://www.style.hu/media/picture/news/Kangoo_a_nyulcipo-little-1360-stylehu-32ebcb.jpg" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="78"> <tbody><tr> <td>

</td> </tr> </tbody></table> <table width="80%" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="10"> <tbody><tr> <td>
</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Augusztus 5)

http://www.gloriamozgasstudio.hu/in...id=b02d1309cf8e3e51abcf4fa13d7cad79&no_html=1

rövid spinning videó


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Augusztus 11)




----------



## biguli01 (2009 Augusztus 26)

Sziasztok!

szerintem a Ronnie Coleman video nagyon jó, csak őt nem tartom éppen "natúr" sportolónak.


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Augusztus 26)

biguli01 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> szerintem a Ronnie Coleman video nagyon jó, csak őt nem tartom éppen "natúr" sportolónak.


hát a Mr olimpia szintjén nincs is natur sportoló!!


----------



## Barber1 (2009 Szeptember 6)

Szerintem a sport nélkül lehet élni, de nem érdemes.
Nincs annál jobb érzés, amikor a szabadba futsz, és futsz, és úgy érzed ilyenkor nincs lehetetlen.Én imádom, és művelem minden reggel.


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Szeptember 7)

Barber1 írta:


> Szerintem a sport nélkül lehet élni, de nem érdemes.
> Nincs annál jobb érzés, amikor a szabadba futsz, és futsz, és úgy érzed ilyenkor nincs lehetetlen.Én imádom, és művelem minden reggel.



nagyon jól teszed!!! kívánom hogy még nagyon sokáig élvezd a futást!!!mert egy szuper dolog


----------



## narancssárga (2009 Október 25)

A salsa is egy sport, ..............nekem.:lol:


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Október 27)

narancssárga írta:


> A salsa is egy sport, ..............nekem.:lol:


a salsa is sport lehet és ráadásul natur!!kéccsókom!!


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 December 7)

<object width="425" height="344">


<embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/8mwPnJ3Gujo&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></object>

ez is natur fitness


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 December 7)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/DDjf0Bl1n9o&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/DDjf0Bl1n9o&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 December 7)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/mQo8EAckZ9I&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/mQo8EAckZ9I&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 December 7)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LCWHweATmBc&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LCWHweATmBc&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 December 7)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/3hZ6fo8v-Cw&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/3hZ6fo8v-Cw&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 December 7)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/tKbaOeyotTg&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/tKbaOeyotTg&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 December 7)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/PnGrrcMtHNg&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/PnGrrcMtHNg&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 December 8)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Znc-8nmKeMA&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Znc-8nmKeMA&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Tibi16 (2010 Január 18)




----------



## Tibi16 (2010 Január 18)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/MIQknKNizOE&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/MIQknKNizOE&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Tibi16 (2010 Január 26)

akár ebben a sorrendben is!!


----------



## ghost21 (2010 Február 21)

Hello, segitne valaki allakitani egy kezdo edzesi programot? 1,75 m vagyok 65 kg es nehezen rakok par kg magamra...




en a legutolso kategoriaba lennek...koszonom egyelore


----------



## r0ckm4n (2010 Február 23)

Sziasztok!

Heti háromszor végzek súlyzós edzéseket (csak amatőr szinten). Eddig tömeget növeltem, most viszont az izom mellé felszedett zsírt szeretném eltüntetni.
Érdemes aerob jellegű mozgást is beiktatni a súlyzós edzések közé, vagy elég csak a bevitt kalória mennyiséget csökkenteni a fogyás felgyorsítása érdekében?


----------



## angelvictory (2010 Április 20)

Sziasztok!

Tudna valaki feltenni spinning videót és zenét?
Előre is nagyon köszönöm!

Üdv: Angelvictory


----------



## airam (2010 Május 7)

Zumbáról nincs valakinek anyaga? Nagyon szeretném kipróbálni, de elég borsos ára van. Egy héten egyszeri alkalom még talán belefér a pénztárcámba, de több nem. A fitness-gépek világa pedig nem az én ízlésem (bár most még csinálom) És mivel a zumba tánc, még a lelkemnek is jólesne mostanában.


----------



## Luckynyul (2010 Május 22)

airam írta:


> Zumbáról nincs valakinek anyaga? Nagyon szeretném kipróbálni, de elég borsos ára van. Egy héten egyszeri alkalom még talán belefér a pénztárcámba, de több nem. A fitness-gépek világa pedig nem az én ízlésem (bár most még csinálom) És mivel a zumba tánc, még a lelkemnek is jólesne mostanában.


Ha még nem oldódott meg: a yoga és fitness topicban itt letölthetsz Zumbát


----------



## Tibi16 (2010 Május 30)

<object height="385" width="480">


<embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/6rRnbVcd1Rk&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" height="385" width="480"></object>


angelvictory írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Tudna valaki feltenni spinning videót és zenét?
> Előre is nagyon köszönöm!
> ...




jobb késöbb mint soha!! régen jártam errefelé...üdv...mindenkinek!!


----------



## Tibi16 (2010 Május 30)

r0ckm4n írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Heti háromszor végzek súlyzós edzéseket (csak amatőr szinten). Eddig tömeget növeltem, most viszont az izom mellé felszedett zsírt szeretném eltüntetni.
> Érdemes aerob jellegű mozgást is beiktatni a súlyzós edzések közé, vagy elég csak a bevitt kalória mennyiséget csökkenteni a fogyás felgyorsítása érdekében?


Szia!!

lehet már megoldódott a problémád!!Az a helyzet,hogy át kell módosítani a táplálkozást is ...és az aerob edzésre is szükség van!!!eredmény csak így várható!!


----------



## Tibi16 (2010 Május 30)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/iopLJ-0XUXw&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/iopLJ-0XUXw&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Tibi16 (2010 Május 30)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/cKySM2g9Z2g&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/cKySM2g9Z2g&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Tibi16 (2010 Május 30)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/i4gp79tLaiY&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/i4gp79tLaiY&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Tibi16 (2010 Július 18)

Remélem hogy annyira sportoltok....hogy nincsen időtök fórumozni....


----------



## Nostradamus (2010 Július 29)

Én új vagyok. Tetszik ez topic. Jómagam 1 éve edzek több kevesebb sikerrel


----------



## Diush (2010 Augusztus 5)

Sziasztok
Valaki tudna segíteni,hogy spininggel mennyit lehetne fogyni diéta mellett 1 hónap alatt?

Tényleg!és hetente hányszor érdemes spinning re járni?


----------



## lightfalk (2010 Augusztus 14)

Valaki testépít?
Nem akartok nyítni egy Body Building-et?


----------



## Tibi16 (2010 Augusztus 15)

Diush írta:


> Sziasztok
> Valaki tudna segíteni,hogy spininggel mennyit lehetne fogyni diéta mellett 1 hónap alatt?
> 
> Tényleg!és hetente hányszor érdemes spinning re járni?


kérdés....milyen alkatod van...?rossz kiindulópont...mennyit lehet fogyni 1 hónap alatt!!????legjobb út a kérdésed a csalódásodhoz....a mozgás iránti kiábránduláshoz!!
Alkat és elszántság kérdése mennyit tudsz fogyni a (bűvös)!!!!!1 hónap alatt!!...mintha valami függne az 1 hónaptól!!!

tartósan rendszeresen mozogj!!ne időkorlátokban gondolkodj..hanem rendszerességben...ne kilókban,hanem elszántságban!!!Akkor lesz eredmény is!!


----------



## angelvictory (2010 Augusztus 26)

**

Köszönöm a videjókat !


----------



## AndiC (2010 Október 21)

Fitness anyagokat itt találtok (és ide is töltsetek fel!!):

http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12305<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->


----------



## Sahnia (2010 Október 30)

egyetértek,a kulcs tényleg a rendszerességben van mert utána hiába fogytál akár mennyit a kilót szépen lassan vissza kusznak ha *tartósan* nem változtatsz az életmódon.


----------



## Ria46 (2010 November 9)

Szia Tibi!
Kíváncsi vagyok a véleményedre a Zumba-tól.


----------



## Tibi16 (2010 November 29)

Ria46 írta:


> Szia Tibi!
> Kíváncsi vagyok a véleményedre a Zumba-tól.


 
Szia Ria!!


<OBJECT width=480 height=385>
&nbsp
&nbsp
<embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/zu1MAzQBZ0k?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" height="385" width="480"></OBJECT>


a véleményem??? 
egész jóóó...a Zumba is ilyen helyen én is el zumbázgatnék...ilyen kis társasággal meg pláne...


----------



## TH6777 (2010 December 17)

*Fitness: vásárhelyi sikerek*

*A vásárhelyi Hód-Fitness SE sportolói remek eredményeket értek el a közelmúltban lebonyolított versenyeken.*

A Szolnokon megrendezett 6. fitnesz országos gála helyt adott a fit-kid I. osztályú versenysorozat 3. fordulójának, illetve megtartották a fitnesz woman országos döntőjét is. 

*A vásárhelyiek eredményei,*
egyéni, III. korcsoport: 2. Kása Viktória, V. kcs.: 4. Dobos Zsófia Rachel,
* VI. kcs.:* 1. Kajó Kinga, 2. Nagy Viktória, 
*VII. kcs.:* 1. Tóth Jenifer, 3. Kosztolányi Anna, 
*IX. kcs.:* 2. Bartos Blanka; 
*csapat, II. korcsoport, kis csapat:* 1. Tóth J., Kajó K., Nagy V., *nagy csapat:* 5. Kosztolányi A., Dobos Zs. R., Kása V., Törökgyörgy Adrienn, Mispál Luca, Rakitta Milla; 
*III. kcs., kis csapat:* 2. Tóth J., Kajó K., Nagy V., Bartos Blanka.

Spanyolországban, Malagán rendezték a fit-kid egyéni és csapat Európa-kupát, ahol a Hód-Fitness SE növendékei szép sikereket értek el. 
*Eredményeik,*
* egyéni, IV. korcsoport:* 1. Tóth Jenifer, 2. Kajó Kinga; 
*csapat, II. korcsoport, kis csapat:* 1. Kajó K., Tóth J., Nagy Viktória, 
*III. kcs., nagy csapat:* 1. Czavalinga Dóra, Zvara Andrea, Miklós Melinda, Szabó Márta Kata, Kosztolányi Anna, Bartos Blanka. *Edző:* Rácz Ildikó, Miklós Melinda, Szatmári Zoltán.​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 December 23)

*Kellemes Karácsonyi Ünnepeket!*
​


----------



## Tibi16 (2010 December 27)

TH6777 írta:


> *Kellemes Karácsonyi Ünnepeket!*
> ​



Utólagosan is békés ünnepeket kívánok!Jobb későn mint soha

Sikerekben gazdag új esztendőt kívánok!!
Sok sok örömteli mozgással eltöltött órát,és sikereket!!


----------



## Tibi16 (2011 Január 16)

Na csuka mindenkinek!

Remélem toljátok az edzést az idén is...fullosan!
Kedveteket ne szegje se válság helyzet (baromság)
Semmi olyan dolgot ne engedjetek be ami törné esetleg az akaraterőtöket,a formátokat és az erőnléteteket illetően!!
Kitartás... és gyümölcs terem,ha elöbb nem a nyáron
Mondjuk most még időben van aki komolyan is gondolja hogy a nyárra jó formát fog kihozni magából!!

Komolyra fordítva a szót... jó edzést kívánok mindenkinek!!:..:://:


----------



## Tibi16 (2011 Január 16)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/dzo3LOwrShU?fs=1&amp;hl=hu_HU"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/dzo3LOwrShU?fs=1&amp;hl=hu_HU" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

nekem bejön a kettlebel edzés...


----------



## historyfan (2011 Január 17)

a videón kívül hol lehet kettlebelről tájékozódni?


----------



## Tibi16 (2011 Január 21)

historyfan írta:


> a videón kívül hol lehet kettlebelről tájékozódni?


Üdvözöllek!

Remélem MÉG nem halt ki teljesen az emberekből,hogy köszönni is tudjanak!Ne csak kérdezni, kérni!
Azt mondja a "szlogen" A GUUGLI a jó barátod!! ÉLJ vele!!Kérj....és megadatik!!!


----------



## Tibi16 (2011 Március 3)

<iframe title="YouTube video player" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/oKCeMw_87GE" allowfullscreen="" width="480" frameborder="0" height="390"></iframe>


Szeeeeva powerman csapat!!!

Remélem mindenki aki él és mozog tolja az edzéseket!!

Naturisztikusan vagy koxosan ezt mindenki maga dönti el... a cél .....a forma és kondíció!!!Kitartás.......


----------



## Tibi16 (2011 Március 4)

Nagyon komoly sport eszköz!!!\\m/


----------



## Tibi16 (2011 Március 18)

Halihó power man team.... ébresztő itt a nyár://:


----------



## Hete Éva (2011 Április 3)

Sziasztok!

A párom szeretné kipróbálni a spártai edzésprogramot, de szükségünk lenne hozzá a könyvre. Ha valakinek esetleg meglenne fel tudná tenni?

Előre is köszönöm!

Évi


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Szeptember 24)

*Rúdfitnesz bemutató: Ezúttal férfiak a rúdon*
2011. 09. 24. 04.08 

<RIGHT> 
*A Dollhouse Stúdióban Pasik a rúdon címmel artista, légtornász és rúdfitnesz edzők mutatják be rúdfitnesz tudásukat.*


Október 1-én a budaörsi Városi Sportcsarnokban rendezik meg a soron következő Rúdtánc Világbajnokságot, amin Magyarországot három női sportoló képviseli majd. A férfiak bemutatójával próbálnak kedvet csinálni a rendkívüli erőnlétet és akrobatikus edzettséget követelő sportághoz.


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 5)

*Óbudai Olimpia első állomás október 8-án szombaton*
2011. 10. 05. 06.14

 <RIGHT> 






*2011. október 8-án, szombaton, a fitness szerelmeseit várják egy egész napos felfrissülésre az "Óbudai Olimpián".*


Az Óbudai Fitness Napon résztvevőket Béres Alexandra, Borsodi Balázs és Tatarek Rezső is átmozgatja sok más kiváló aerobikoktató mellett. 
A műsort az exkluzív környezetben lévő Folyondár Vasas Sport- és Tánccentrumban (1037 Budapest, Folyondár utca 15.) Kovács Koko István vezeti.

​


----------



## TmintTibi (2011 December 20)

Sziasztok fittnesz man-ek!

Üdvözöllek benneteket! TmintTibi= Tibi16

Újra kellett regisztrálnom,mert a régi mail címem megszünt és nem tudtam rá kérni jelszót amivel belépjek!
De a lényeg a lényeg!! Mozgás van emberek!!! Sportoljatok sokat!
Talán elnézitek nekem,hogy tele írom a "volt" topicomat:lol:
Szóval én ma is edzettem!! Ti is?
Ma kettlebellleztem és box zsákoltam nagyon jól esett!
Hát én életforma szerűen csinálom,tegyétek ti is...és egyszer csak elmondhatjátok,hogy évtizedek óta edzem..és még mindig fiatal vagyok!
Nem félek a holnapi izomláztól sem...
Pedig sokat edzettem ma!A friss levegőn!
Tovább is lehet bírni az edzést ha kint edzel a friss levegőn,mint egy bepunnyadt konditeremben ahol levegő csak ritkán van!
Holnap is fogok szerintem egy jót edzeni,mert csinálok egy csomó evezést!
Hiába na...ez "hazai pálya" mindig is jól éreztem magam ebben a topicban.Remélem vagytok azért egypáran akiket sikerült anno edzésre alakformálásra ösztökélni!
Mára már megfordultak az edzés arányok,már többet kettlebellezek mint amennyi gyúró edzést végzek!
Ez annak köszönhető,hogy a huszonév gyúróedzéshez képest még fiatal a kettlebellezés,és új energia
24 kg-os kettlebellel már nagyon komoly állóképességet lehet szerezni!
Feltéve,ha kitartó vagy,és nyomod az edzéseket!!Garantáltan nagy állóképességed lesz!
Néha azért jó kis napsütéses időben,bringázni is járok még...nagyon jó tud lenni!
A téli korizást már nagyon várom,remélem sok lehetőség lesz a kinti korizásokhoz!
Kitartó vagyok edzésben is az életben is és itt is!!
Remélem rövidesen újabb témákkal szolgálhatok nektek!Nagyon jó edzést és formálódást kívánok mindenkinek!
Na még 2 nap...aztán újra a "régi" vagyok!Remélhetőleg!
Addig is remélem legalább olyan lelkesen edzetek mint én


----------



## TmintTibi (2011 December 20)

TH6777 írta:


> *Óbudai Olimpia első állomás október 8-án szombaton*
> 2011. 10. 05. 06.14
> 
> <right> </right>
> ...


Köszönöm neked kedves Admin.. amíg nem voltam tartottad itt a frontot!:..:


----------



## TmintTibi (2011 December 21)

Sziiiiasztok!Szép jó napot mindenkinek!

Hoztam egy kis kedv csináló videót,a lendület megtartásához...vagy fokozásához!
[HIDE]
http://youtu.be/gZG_SmDXTgY
[/HIDE]


----------



## TmintTibi (2011 December 21)

Hát én is ilyen "öreg ember" szeretnék lenni szerintem így van értelme az életnek igazán!Fantasztikus jó kondi Nézzétek meg a videót!


[HIDE]
http://youtu.be/MLQ3Uz4ALb0
[/HIDE]


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2011 December 21)

TmintTibi írta:


> Sziasztok fittnesz man-ek!
> 
> Üdvözöllek benneteket! TmintTibi= Tibi16
> 
> ...


Szióka Tibi! Én is nagyon jót edzettem,főleg a súlyzót részesítettem előnyben.Még egy kis kettlebell aztán a mai edzés letudva. Remélem másnak is megjött a kedve a mozgáshoz.:ugras:


----------



## TmintTibi (2011 December 22)

Fortunetta189 írta:


> Szióka Tibi! Én is nagyon jót edzettem,főleg a súlyzót részesítettem előnyben.Még egy kis kettlebell aztán a mai edzés letudva. Remélem másnak is megjött a kedve a mozgáshoz.:ugras:



Szia Fortu!

A lényeg a lényeg edzés letudva! Ma egy szabadtéri kettlebell edzés lesz a "műsoron" Ellensúlyozni kell az előkarácsonyi étkeket!


----------



## TmintTibi (2011 December 22)

[HIDE]
http://youtu.be/ulfWawjJs08
[/HIDE]

Ez ám a natúr életmód!


----------



## TH6777 (2011 December 23)

*Fontos Közlemény!*

*FIGYELEM!*

*!!! Canadahun will not allow the display of content protected by copyright law, unless they have the necessary legal rights to display or direct traffic to that content. 

A canadahun nem fogja engedni, bemutatni, vagy megtaláláshoz iranyitást adni olyan tartalmu anyagot ami a copyright által védett, 
csak akkor, ha van szükséges legális engedély rá !!!*​ 
*CH Vezetősége*​


----------



## TmintTibi (2011 December 24)

[HIDE]http://youtu.be/y-fhYTOT6YQ[/HIDE] Kellemes ünnepeket kívánok minden sportolónak és nem sportolónak,mozgás szeretőnek és olvasgatónak!


----------



## TmintTibi (2012 Február 18)

Halihó emberek!

Egy kis ösztönző


----------



## TmintTibi (2012 Február 18)

Vagy egy most aktuális kettlebell


----------



## TmintTibi (2012 Február 18)

Na ehhez aztán nagyon "elvetemült" natur fittneszesnek kell lennie az embernek,hogy ezt "kezelje"


----------



## TmintTibi (2012 Október 30)

Szép napot emberek!!!
Ritkán írok...de ez csak az írásokra vonatkozik ám\\m/ attól a kettlebbelek "zörögnek"és a a boxzsák is puffog gyakran...
Tehát ha életformává válik valakinél a dolog...jelszavam még mindig:NO divat sport,kitartás naturális edzések!!Így motívált marad az ember...2 hét és 46 éves leszek...mit számít ez...mikor mindenki 35-nek néz vagy gondol...vagyis:csak van valami az életfelfogásom, és a kitartó natúr edzegetések "receptje miatt...
Szívesen társalognék mondjuk olyan emberekkel akik esetleg bő 3 éve gyúrtak edzettek mint "atom"..hogy most hol tartanak? Mit csinálnak edzenek e egyáltalán? Vagy csak őket is a divatból...megmutatom "mekkora " tudok lenni gondolatok vezérelték-...mert ha igen...akkor tutti,hogy már nem igen "zörgetik a tárcsákat"
Nagyon sok eltérés van az elgondolásaink között... az enyém egy életre szól...


----------



## TmintTibi (2012 November 1)

Hajrá lányok...fiúk... Délután edzés...


----------



## TmintTibi (2012 November 3)

[video]http://indavideo.hu/video/Tetoter[/video]


----------



## TmintTibi (2012 November 3)

[video]http://indavideo.hu/video/Szexi_edzes_a_parton[/video]

Na ez ám a natur fittness


----------



## TmintTibi (2014 Október 14)

Sziasztok szépek és fittek, egy kis kedvcsináló fiúknak lányoknak


----------



## TmintTibi (2014 Október 14)




----------



## TmintTibi (2014 Október 15)

Készítettek egy felmérést arról, hogy különböző sporttevékenységek során, 20 percig tartó edzés alatt, melyik edzésmódszerrel lehet a legtöbb kalóriát elégetni. A kettlebell szakítást összehasonlították többek közt spinning, aerobic, jóga, kick box, Nintendo Wii sportjátékok és a hazánkban kevésbé ismert boot camp-el, ami tulajdonképpen a katonai kiképzéseket imitálja. A 20 perces teszt eredménye alapján a kettlebell szakítás az összes sportágat maga mögé utasította. Ezt nem is bizonyíthatja jobban más, minthogy a kettlebell teszt során kétszer annyi kalóriát égettek el a résztvevők, mint a spininggel.”


----------



## TmintTibi (2014 Október 15)

Így ne edzzetek ... "lehet emésztés elősegítés" gyanánt pattintgatja a rudat a hasáról az ipse  "micélból"?Acélból...


----------



## TmintTibi (2014 Október 15)

Ez pedig egy frankó kis ösztönző videó...


----------



## bayard80 (2014 Október 15)

Regen a bbtv-t csiptem, mindig megsasoltam, nagyon nagy szöveg volt benne, jó edzést mindenkinek!


----------



## TmintTibi (2015 December 10)

Itt az év vége... lazuljunk és nevessünk  ez ám a fittness


----------



## AndiC (2016 Október 17)

mijazneki! megsekottyan


----------



## TmintTibi (2016 December 13)

AndiC írta:


> mijazneki! megsekottyan


Ez komoly  így még nekem se menne


----------



## AndiC (2016 December 15)




----------



## TmintTibi (2016 December 15)

AndiC írta:


> Csatolás megtekintése 1512330


Szóval protein "sék"  így már mindjárt más...a télapó "fekvése"  avagy akarom mondani vala a "kotzkái"


----------



## AndiC (2016 December 17)

sosem keso elkezdeni


----------



## TmintTibi (2016 December 20)

AndiC írta:


> sosem keso elkezdeni


Jól nyomja a mamika  koxmentes garantált natúr fitness...na ezt már szeretem... remélem ennyi idősen,még én is lenyomok egy-pár fekvőtámaszt...és tsokoládét  meg egypár "siskát" a boxzsáknak 
Remélem ez rád is ösztönzőleg hat AndiC-ka


----------



## TmintTibi (2016 December 20)

Ez is natur fitness


----------



## TmintTibi (2016 December 22)

Na szóval ha szeretitek a kettlebell edzéseket,pláne otthon akkor ez a videó segítségetekre lehet.
Jó magam még így 50 felett is többféle sporttevékenységet űzö(getek)  
Mostanában legtöbbet a hideg ellenére is a CROSS Trekking bicómmal "gurulgatok"
Na elég a szövegből itt a videó.


----------



## AndiC (2016 December 30)

eltanacsoltak sajnos a kettlebelltol, mert nem lenne biztonsagban a kornyezetem , es akkor pont ezert lecserelem trainerem a Lajosra, RA  :


----------



## TmintTibi (2016 December 30)

AndiC írta:


> eltanacsoltak sajnos a kettlebelltol, mert nem lenne biztonsagban a kornyezetem , es akkor pont ezert lecserelem trainerem a Lajosra, RA  :


Na ez ám ittendék a natur fittness  hát AndiCka...ehhez aztán fölkellkötniatsipkeruczit


----------



## TmintTibi (2016 December 31)




----------



## AndiC (2016 December 31)

tsipkerucziban fitt holgyek sem masznak fara  (nemtuttad????)


----------



## TmintTibi (2016 December 31)

AndiC írta:


> tsipkerucziban fitt holgyek sem masznak fara  (nemtuttad????)


Csak vittzzeltem de szép látvány lennena megyek...és megiszom a káfettómat,soká lesz még reggel
Azért a mai bicózás is meg volt ám.Hiába van év vége...te aztándék edzettél valamit?


----------



## AndiC (2017 Január 1)

legyenmegateakaratod 
(30 nap guggolas  )
tsipketzutzzban  

BUEK!


----------



## AndiC (2017 Január 1)

> Hiába van év vége...te aztándék edzettél valamit?



demeg hogy! ejfel elott 10 perccel fejeztem be.


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2017 Január 1)

AndiC 2017-es bikini divat. tsipke ruciiii..Elég likacsossan fog lebarnulni a hölgyike karja is..............


----------



## TmintTibi (2017 Január 1)

AndiC írta:


> legyenmegateakaratod
> (30 nap guggolas  )
> tsipketzutzzban
> 
> ...


Haaa...ámen


----------



## TmintTibi (2017 Január 1)

AndiC írta:


> demeg hogy! ejfel elott 10 perccel fejeztem be.
> 
> Csatolás megtekintése 1516461


Haaa akkor van itt céltudatosság...a betyárját


----------



## AndiC (2017 Január 1)

Fortunetta189 írta:


> AndiC 2017-es bikini divat. tsipke ruciiii..Elég likacsossan fog lebarnulni a hölgyike karja is..............



nem kell majd neki tetko, igen natur lesz a mintazatja. felsoreszen.


----------



## TmintTibi (2017 Január 5)

Na ettől leszünk ám hajlé"konyak" jáááájjj 
Kezdeményezője az a Johnny G, aki annak idején a *spinninget* is kitalálta. Az új mozgásforma a jóga, a pilates és a harcművészet ötvözete, amely egyszerre erősít, *hajlékonnyá* tesz, sőt, az egyensúlyérzéket is fejleszti. A feladatokat egy speciális, nagyjából 45 fokos szögben megdöntött deszkán kell elvégezni, melyet gumiszerű anyaggal vonnak be, így nem lehet lecsúszni róla.


----------



## AndiC (2017 Január 5)

ha ez a botos hadonaszas es utogetes nem lenne...


----------



## TmintTibi (2017 Január 5)

AndiC írta:


> ha ez a botos hadonaszas es utogetes nem lenne...


Anélkül szimpi?


----------



## TmintTibi (2017 Január 6)

Na ez meg aztán na...szóval kemény (lehet)


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2017 Január 11)

Kell ennél nagyobb motiváció?


----------



## TmintTibi (2017 Január 11)

Fortunetta189 írta:


> Kell ennél nagyobb motiváció?



Sapkámat megemelem.


----------



## TmintTibi (2017 Január 23)

A kép címe: zsákerdőben jártam...tetszik a hely.


----------



## AndiC (2017 Január 25)

> A kép címe: zsákerdőben jártam...tetszik a hely.


es akkor most egyedul vegigpufoli a zsakokat mig kek ibolyat nem talal?


----------



## TmintTibi (2017 Január 25)

AndiC írta:


> es akkor most egyedul vegigpufoli a zsakokat mig kek ibolyat nem talal?



Letörli a szemfestéket az ellenfelek arcáról  ? De Ibolyát is találhat az ellenfelek között...hiába nincs még tavasz


----------

